# Gun Control & Gun Violence in U.S | Mega Thread



## beijingwalker

At least 10 people killed in mass shooting at Buffalo supermarket​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
7 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Valiant

Absolutely horrific. No sign of this abating any time soon


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525606876552912896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Another day, another mass shooting. Typical American days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mili

Looks like a racial hate crime.
Live by the sword, die by the sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

@Hamartia Antidote 

I am surprised the murderer is a white? It supposed to be the black or other races according to your constant propaganda that white are the least racist, right? 



mili said:


> Looks like a racial hate crime.
> Live by the sword, die by the sword.


US is doomed. The only people going there, is for making money and not for freedom or peace.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Valiant said:


> Absolutely horrific. No sign of this abating any time soon



Apparently the guy drove over 166 miles just to attack this particular supermarket in a racially motivated attack.






I guess NYC was not on his list of places to find minorities. Did he pick this place randomly out of the phonebook or something.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Does it do away the fact, these attack is racist motivated? Must have hurt your pride , this racist is a white boy.



Why should I take pride in some nut driving 166 miles to kill people...you racist Chinese boy..


----------



## Shakuni Mama

May the deceased rest in peace. What a crackpot to take away other lives if your is not good or having issues.


----------



## IblinI

saw the video, similar shit to Christchurch mass shooting.


----------



## PakFactor

IblinI said:


> saw the video, similar shit to Christchurch mass shooting.



There now saying he took influence from the Christchurch shooter white terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Why should I take pride in some nut driving 166 miles to kill people...you racist Chinese boy..


I not the killer. You are the mad racist cheering these white supremacists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> I not the killer. You are the mad racist cheering these white supremacists.



No I think you are the mad one cheering this white supremacist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No I think you are the mad one cheering this white supremacist.


Check your history. It for all to see your heavy defending of white. Putting racist attack mainly on blacks and non white. That is why this Nazi boy think his action is no racist after your constant propaganda convince him. 

China don't even need to lay a finger on US and they are killing themselves in the sake of freedom and human right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Check your history. It for all to see your heavy defending of white. Putting racist attack mainly on blacks and non white. That is why this Nazi boy think his action is no racist after your constant propaganda convince him.
> 
> China don't even need to lay a finger on US and they are killing themselves in the sake of freedom and human right.



Um I never create threads highlighting crime in the US..especially not black crime.

If anything the Chinese posters here on PDF constantly post articles about crime in the US...including this one BTW. In fact the Chinese posters here are so fixated on white supremacists they would even say white supremacists are actually behind most crime in the US perpetrated by non-white people as they are "under the orders of white supremacists".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Um I never create threads highlighting crime in the US..especially not black crime.
> 
> If anything the Chinese posters here on PDF constantly post articles about crime in the US...including this one BTW.


You always try to shift the blame on blacks and non white on any racist attack. You didn't start any thread but plenty of your reply are full defending racist white.

Nice shifting goal post of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Valar.

RIP.

I came here thinking it was some kinda supermarket for buffaloes. sigh

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> You always try to shift the blame on blacks and non white on any racist attack. You didn't start any thread but plenty of your reply are full defending racist white.
> 
> Nice shifting goal post of you.



No, as I recall the Chinese here are constantly shifting blame from the actual perpetrators of a crime to the mysterious unseen "boogeyman white supremacist" hiding behind every tree slyly whispering bad criminal thoughts to every non-white walking by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Why is it acceptable for a normal person to feel the need to bring a gun to go buy bread and butter. It's absolutely insane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

beijingwalker said:


> At least 10 people killed in mass shooting at Buffalo supermarket​



Seems like another disgruntled ex-employee...


----------



## Sayfullah

Not a mass shooting. 
It was a terrorist attack done by a white terrorist. 
Please edit the title to include he’s a white terrorist and once we find out his religion add that in it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

kingQamaR said:


> Why is it acceptable for a normal person to feel the need to bring a gun to go buy bread and butter. It's absolutely insane



I'm quite sure he wasn't in that parking lot because he had grocery shopping to do. The guy was wearing body armor...this was a pre-planned hit. The question is why some supermarket 166 miles from his house. Did he pull a random name out of a phonebook??








> Seems like another disgruntled ex-employee...



Too far from his house. That would be quite a commute.


----------



## Sayfullah

Usa should do an investigation into weather he had links to it he white Christian radical terrorist group kkk (or any other white supremacist group) and if he did, usa should carry out drone strikes against the terrorist group. 
The world should take notice on the rise of Christian white supremacist radical extremist terrorists attacks in usa. Maybe a UN led air campaign should be launched on terrorist hideouts in usa because they pose a big threat to world security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Beast said:


> I not the killer. You are the mad racist cheering these white supremacists.



Looks like someone got tired of the elderly white's being pushed down stairs and in front of subway buses.. I know this post isn't going to be popular and that's ok, but at what point don't you expect people to fight back.


----------



## MisterSyed

Valar. said:


> RIP.
> 
> I came here thinking it was some kinda supermarket for buffaloes. sigh


Eid ul Adha Days am i right?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khail007

Very very sad that Mississippi is still burning.
Killing and Racism are the traits of the USA, they can't live without them.
They are still in the planning phase of the next war on any weak nation, for time being to overcome the lust the game is on.
For the white USA terrorist, the US government will hide behind, be mentally retard or sick, and will get a certification for the claim.

Keep on propaganda against others and their own behind is fully naked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Terrorism should be redefined, a whole nation is being terrorised by gun violence constantly, this is real sense of terrorism and US is the world biggest terrorist country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No, as I recall the Chinese here are constantly shifting blame from the actual perpetrators of a crime to the mysterious unseen "boogeyman white supremacist" hiding behind every tree slyly whispering bad criminal thoughts to every non-white walking by.


So now you are saying the shooter is not a white supremacists? How a denial.... 

We are correct of the white and this case proves it. What is wrong with our assessment? You are the one in constant denial white is innocent.



Clutch said:


> Seems like another disgruntled ex-employee...


The FBI got enough evidence to suggest this is a race motivated hate crime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JX-1

PakFactor said:


> There now saying he took influence from the Christchurch shooter white terrorist.


His manifesto is copy pasted from the Christchurch shooter's.



kingQamaR said:


> Why is it acceptable for a normal person to feel the need to bring a gun to go buy bread and butter.


So people like this don't shoot them. Criminals will always get guns, illegal or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

Murica, land of the free home of the racists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Its sad that some people are so full of hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

kingQamaR said:


> Why is it acceptable for a normal person to feel the need to bring a gun to go buy bread and butter. It's absolutely insane


It is not normal. I am a gun owner and it is not normal. I have a Conceal Carry Permit and the last time I (concealed) carried my pistol in public was when I assisted a friend who is a real estate agent specializing in 'distressed' properties, meaning properties that have unique selling problems, such as squatters homeless persons maybe living in them. But other than that, the vast majority of gun owners are nothing like those in the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightEdge

List of mass shootings in the United States in 2022 - Wikipedia

Just look at the numbers. 
America is fighting 2 pandemic at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Very unfortunate. We need to impart compasion in people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

More deadly firearms in USA than the population, Australia had a similar problem earlier, banned the firearms.

In USA, the national rifle association is too strong to let any ban imposed on deadly firearms. 

Big gun manufacturers won't let the ban imposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

N.Siddiqui said:


> More deadly firearms in USA than the population, Australia had a similar problem earlier, banned the firearms.
> 
> In USA, the national rifle association is too strong to let any ban imposed on deadly firearms.
> 
> Big gun manufacturers won't let the ban imposed.


Am going to say this kindly -- but you do not know what you are talking about.

For starter, all firearms are deadly. I have never handled a harmless gun. And am not talking about unloaded guns. A gun by its intent and design is already deadly in nature. Having no ammunition is just a temporary condition.

Next, we cannot simply 'ban' firearms. The Second Amendment do not make possible any ban.


----------



## Dalit

I am going to stay neutral on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lightning F57

I have noticed white far right terrorists get apprehended whereas brown arab speaking terrorists are neutralised.

My condolences to the families of the dead and injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

gambit said:


> It is not normal. I am a gun owner and it is not normal. I have a Conceal Carry Permit and the last time I (concealed) carried my pistol in public was when I assisted a friend who is a real estate agent specializing in 'distressed' properties, meaning properties that have unique selling problems, such as squatters homeless persons maybe living in them. But other than that, the vast majority of gun owners are nothing like those in the news.



it seems many Americans regard mass shooting as collateral damage, and a price worth paying for the right to have a gun , very sad but completely predicable . More guns never make places safer, we have years of evidence of that, countries with the strictest gun laws don't have mass shootings like the US , I wonder how many people on here would change their views when their loved ones are gunned down in cold blood ? I guess they would still cry for more guns for good guys, what a mess !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abid123

White supremacy is the biggest threat to world peace. If they cant kill colored people abroad they do it at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qmjd

beijingwalker said:


> At least 10 people killed in mass shooting at Buffalo supermarket​


Mentally ill dwarfs of usa.


----------



## ST72

kingQamaR said:


> it seems many Americans regard mass shooting as collateral damage, and a price worth paying for the right to have a gun , very sad but completely predicable . More guns never make places safer, we have years of evidence of that, countries with the strictest gun laws don't have mass shootings like the US , I wonder how many people on here would change their views when their loved ones are gunned down in cold blood ? I guess they would still cry for more guns for good guys, what a mess !


Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ST72

gambit said:


> Am going to say this kindly -- but you do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> For starter, all firearms are deadly. I have never handled a harmless gun. And am not talking about unloaded guns. A gun by its intent and design is already deadly in nature. Having no ammunition is just a temporary condition.
> 
> Next, we cannot simply 'ban' firearms. The Second Amendment do not make possible any ban.


Amendments to it? The Constitution was written a long time ago and has been amended many times and one bit repealed. It's an imperfect document that reflects a changing society.

Thing is as another poster wrote it seems that gun ownership advocates see these tragedies as a fair price of gun rights. It's frightening to think about what would it take to change more minds if Sandy Hook, Vegas, Virginia Tech, Killian, San Ysidro and countless other massacres as well as smaller scale killings have not. Many cultures have their self destructive elements. The love affair with guns is one of America's. It's got to come from American voters and there's not enough demand for real, effective change yet. And this one seems to be a racially motivated terrorist attack which raises even more issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

ST72 said:


> Amendments to it? The Constitution was written a long time ago and has been amended many times and one bit repealed. It's an imperfect document that reflects a changing society.
> 
> Thing is as another poster wrote it seems that gun ownership advocates see these tragedies as a fair price of gun rights. It's frightening to think about what would it take to change more minds if Sandy Hook, Vegas, Virginia Tech, Killian, San Ysidro and countless other massacres as well as smaller scale killings have not. Many cultures have their self destructive elements. The love affair with guns is one of America's. It's got to come from American voters and there's not enough demand for real, effective change yet. And this one seems to be a racially motivated terrorist attack which raises even more issues.



In some countries, certain kinds of fate are far more common than in other countries. Perhaps one day America will be capable of having a mature conversation with itself about why that is


----------



## khansaheeb

What we know about Buffalo supermarket shooting suspect Payton Gendron


The 18-year-old man who allegedly shot and killed 10 people at a Buffalo supermarket Saturday afternoon was motivated by hate, authorities said.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## fatman17

A white male kills ten Afro-Americans and injures three. 
Soon a report will come out that the man was mentally unstable. This is not a case of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakFactor

fatman17 said:


> A white male kills ten Afro-Americans and injures three.
> Soon a report will come out that the man was mentally unstable. This is not a case of terrorism.



That’s a predictable outcome in these cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Falconless

Stop calling terrorist attacks “mass shootings”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

PakFactor said:


> That’s a predictable outcome in these cases.


Actually I was trying to be sarcastic. Anyway cheers



Falconless said:


> Stop calling terrorist attacks “mass shootings”


Exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

fatman17 said:


> Actually I was trying to be sarcastic. Anyway cheers
> 
> 
> Exactly



I know, but past events in the US has shown that to be the case I live in the US and follow news when things of this sort happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamerlane

AR-15s were recently banned in Canada. For now, owners can keep them but cannot take them to the gun club and new ones cannot be sold. Looks like that may happen in the US also. 

I’ve heard so many prophecies that the US will fall because of civil war. I’ve known about it for over 20 years, but it’s scary that the possibility of civil war is now being openly discussed in the mainstream media. 

With 400 million guns in civilian hands, and massive racial hatred it is a powder keg waiting for a spark. 

If America goes down in an orgy of violence Canada will go down with it, so I’m not looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PakFactor said:


> I know, but past events in the US has shown that to be the case I live in the US and follow news when things of this sort happens.


I was a SF bayarea resident for many years but back in Pakistan


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525684393083281408
this man shoots better irl than I do in games. wtf

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Faqirze

Jf-17 block 3 said:


> Usa should do an investigation into weather he had links to it he white Christian radical terrorist group kkk (or any other white supremacist group) and if he did, usa should carry out drone strikes against the terrorist group.
> The world should take notice on the rise of Christian white supremacist radical extremist terrorists attacks in usa. Maybe a UN led air campaign should be launched on terrorist hideouts in usa because they pose a big threat to world security.


The kid was an atheist, quit frothing at the mouth.


SaadH said:


> Murica, land of the free home of the racists.


You are free to leave anytime you want.



Falconless said:


> Stop calling terrorist attacks “mass shootings”


I think a mass shooting is only considered a terrorist attack if he affiliated himself with a terror outfit, which in this case the shooter did not. He was acting alone, he shot up a supermarket largely populated by African Americans so one can make out his motives from there


----------



## Dalit

American Breivik.







Damn. The animal is hairy. He has also released a manifesto crying about dwindling white numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## p100

Most people I know, including myself are conviced this is an FBI sponsored attack. The FBI has for a fact caused multiple attacks like this in the past for example: kidnapping attempt of a governor and the Garland Texas shooting of an anti-Muslim event. The governor attempted kidnappers were found not guilty in court because the FBI was determined to have set the whole thing up.

For those of you non-Americans this occured in New York, a state with the heaviest gun restrictions in the US. There is also a supreme court case right now that wpuld overturn their strict gun laws. On top of this with the absolute stupidity and corruption of the Democrat party (shutting down oil drilling, using corn for fuel instead of food during food shortage, literally doing everything wrong) the democrats are going to lose huge in this upcoming election in a few months.

Now, all of a sudden, there is a shooting involving a 180page manifesto that has ever democrat talking point spelled out with buzzwords.

I am not buying this at all as a legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faqirze

p100 said:


> Most people I know, including myself are conviced this is an FBI sponsored attack. The FBI has for a fact caused multiple attacks like this in the past for example: kidnapping attempt of a governor and the Garland Texas shooting of an anti-Muslim event. The governor attempted kidnappers were found not guilty in court because the FBI was determined to have set the whole thing up.
> 
> For those of you non-Americans this occured in New York, a state with the heaviest gun restrictions in the US. There is also a supreme court case right now that wpuld overturn their strict gun laws. On top of this with the absolute stupidity and corruption of the Democrat party (shutting down oil drilling, using corn for fuel instead of food during food shortage, literally doing everything wrong) the democrats are going to lose huge in this upcoming election in a few months.
> 
> Now, all of a sudden, there is a shooting involving a 180page manifesto that has ever democrat talking point spelled out with buzzwords.
> 
> I am not buying this at all as a legitimate.


I'm also confident this attack had the full backing of the FBI, the kid was under the radar of the FBI for months, he posted messages on Discord flaunting his guns and threatening to commit a mass shooting to "fight" for the White race or something along the lines of that (the usual ramblings). How could they have possibly missed that? the only explanation is that they were fully complicit, that's what they do afterall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

ST72 said:


> Amendments to it? The Constitution was written a long time ago and has been amended many times and one bit repealed. It's an imperfect document that reflects a changing society.


I got no problems with that. All it take is someone with enough persuasive power to convince 2/3 of Americans to make the change. What is it about convincing and not forcing that people have a hard time understanding?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> So now you are saying the shooter is not a white supremacists? How a denial....



Umm..apparently reading comprehension is not your forte as I posted this way before you jumped on this threat all excited with multiple tissues prepared.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Apparently the guy drove over 166 miles just to attack this particular supermarket in a racially motivated attack.



They are definitely labeling him as a White Supremacist.


----------



## Dalit

https://files.catbox.moe/8q1fys.mp4



Watch it before it is taken offline.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## gambit

kingQamaR said:


> it seems many Americans regard mass shooting as collateral damage, and a price worth paying for the right to have a gun , very sad but completely predicable . More guns never make places safer, we have years of evidence of that, countries with the strictest gun laws don't have mass shootings like the US , *I wonder how many people on here would change their views when their loved ones are gunned down in cold blood ?* I guess they would still cry for more guns for good guys, what a mess !


Think hard about what you said, especially the highlighted part.

What are the odds of a survivor of a gun related violent event changing his/her mind about guns in general and the Second Amendment in particular? At best, 50/50. In other words, we do not know unless we interview literally every such person and record their responses. But the bottom line is that no one, not even the NRA, can silent any such survivor from speaking out against guns, not just gun related violence. There are plenty of such survivors, from ordinary people like David Hogg to US Congresswoman Gabby Giffords, who dedicated parts of their time against guns. The problem that people outside the US have is that they believe that their opinions about guns are correct and dismiss any counter arguments against theirs. In other words, *YOU* are less interested in rational discussions than you are for simple criticisms to satisfy your feelings about US. Nothing more.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

fatman17 said:


> A white male kills ten Afro-Americans and injures three.
> Soon a report will come out that the man was mentally unstable. This is not a case of terrorism.



Nine of the 10 people killed were African Americans..one victim was white.


----------



## fatman17

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not all the people killed were African Americans..two white people were also killed.


I've quoted CNN.


----------



## Faqirze

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They are definitely labeling him as a White Supremacist.


Well he quite literally was one, he specifically targeted Blacks and rambled on about "White replacement" but Whites were caught up in the crossfire. Doesn't make him any less of one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JX-1

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not all the people killed were African Americans..two white people were also killed.
> 
> He apparently was searching for a mass shooting location in a neighborhood that would likely have a predominantly black population...but that didn't stop him from shooting anybody who moved no matter what their race was.


He literally said "oh sorry" and moved on when he pointed the gun towards a white cashier.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

Hamartia Antidote said:


> If you look at the video in post #51 you can see the first victim was a white woman.





Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not all the people killed were African Americans..two white people were also killed.
> 
> He apparently was searching for a mass shooting location in a neighborhood that would likely have a predominantly black population...but that didn't stop him from shooting anybody who moved no matter what their race was.



So what are you trying to say here? He is a racist terrorist. End of discussion.


----------



## BHAN85

I've read the manifesto of the moron.

I think it's not a coincidence his age, 18 years old.

It's the age of majority, when USA undercover agents can induce people to make crimes, through IM bots, internet posts, and so on.

That stupid way of USA state of how "avoid" criminality is what provocate criminality in that kind of retard people.

The worst: I dont give a fck how USA destroy their own country with undercover agents, but here in Europe, vassals states copy American great ideas to fight criminality inducing to make crimes through undercovers agents.

Western undercovers are just so stupid and so criminal like this shooter, I hope someday their work become more public and people judge them for inciting crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Jf-17 block 3 said:


> Usa should do an investigation into weather he had links to it he white Christian radical terrorist group kkk (or any other white supremacist group) and if he did, usa should carry out drone strikes against the terrorist group.
> The world should take notice on the rise of Christian white supremacist radical extremist terrorists attacks in USA. Maybe a UN-led air campaign should be launched on terrorist hideouts in usa because they *pose a big threat to world security.*


Actually I know people might take this as a joke but a lot of US government officials, secretaries, and generals involved in Iraq, Libya, and Afghanistan were and had links with right winChristianan groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

The murderer was an 18-year-old White male.


----------



## khansaheeb

fatman17 said:


> A white male kills ten Afro-Americans and injures three.
> Soon a report will come out that the man was mentally unstable. This is not a case of terrorism.


Or he had a bad day.


----------



## khail007

The USA is a real menace to this universe, the actual terrorists.
These terrorists go berserk in their own country against their own race; even if American call them sick, retard, or mentally sick, elimination of them or self-destruction is the only way for peace to prevail in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHAN85

The killer talk about the source of his ideas: INTERNET, only internet.

He's 18 years old, and he visited extremist websites.

I bet a lot of undercover American agents talked with him through internet before the attack and induce him to such behavior.
But that wont be published in news, and that is a normal USA state behavior: inducing people to criminality through undercovers and bots.

I bet the terrorist attack it would be impossible if the killer was 17 years old, because USA undercovers agents can't induce him to make crimes if he's not in majority of age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faqirze

BHAN85 said:


> I've read the manifesto of the moron.
> 
> I think it's not a coincidence his age, 18 years old.
> 
> It's the age of majority, when USA undercover agents can induce people to make crimes, through IM bots, internet posts, and so on.
> 
> That stupid way of USA state of how "avoid" criminality is what provocate criminality in that kind of retard people.
> 
> The worst: I dont give a fck how USA destroy their own country with undercover agents, but here in Europe, vassals states copy American great ideas to fight criminality inducing to make crimes through undercovers agents.
> 
> Western undercovers are just so stupid and so criminal like this shooter, I hope someday their work become more public and people judge them for inciting crime.


Judging by the transcript of the shooters online posts, it seems like he was incited by an undercover federal agent to commit the shooting. I am confident of such, especially adding on that he was under the FBI radar for months and that he openly made constant threats to commit a mass shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Teenage angst, hormones, probably a bad personal situation... girl left him, daddyless, broke, drunk mother, a rough poverty striken life... so either, or, or any other bad scenario of the sort could have played a part. I saw that disturbing vid someone posted here, he was obviously broadcasting, looking for approval from somewhere, be a hero.. basically a guy who had given up on life..

most terrorists have a similar story, racial or religious... circumstances drive them to insanity and into murderous rages.. very sad, the needless loss of life.. RIP


----------



## Tamerlane

Gun control is useless in America now. With 400 million guns out there there's nothing anyone can do to disarm the population.

The priority should be to prevent racial tension from breaking out into a full fledged civil war. The sort of rhetoric Trump indulged in to win votes was throwing fuel into the fire.

Random mass shootings can kick start a war but it is these armed militias going into action that you need be afraid of:

White Militias












Black Militias

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Faqirze

Tamerlane said:


> Gun control is useless in America now. With 400 million guns out there there's nothing anyone can do to disarm the population.
> 
> The priority should be to prevent racial tension from breaking out into a full fledged civil war. The sort of rhetoric Trump indulged in to win votes was throwing fuel into the fire.
> 
> Random mass shootings can kick start a war but it is these armed militias going into action that you need be afraid of:
> 
> White Militias
> 
> View attachment 844298
> 
> 
> View attachment 844299
> 
> 
> Black Militias
> 
> View attachment 844301
> 
> 
> View attachment 844303


Why would they need to grab guns in the first place? the vast majority of gun owners have no intention of carrying out a mass shooting or shooting innocents. They keep guns for recreation or self defense, nothing more from collection purposes to shooting bottles in their backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tman786

I got the video of the shooting on WhatsApp. It's horrific. His aim is super accurate. He shot several victims in the head in quick secession. I'm glad I don't live in the USA.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Faqirze said:


> Why would they need to grab guns in the first place? the vast majority of gun owners have no intention of carrying out a mass shooting or shooting innocents. They keep guns for recreation or self defense, nothing more from collection purposes to shooting bottles in their backyard.



Yeah. The Right to Bear Arms, so that you can kill indiscriminately.


----------



## Faqirze

kingQamaR said:


> Yeah. The Right to Bear Arms, so that you can kill indiscriminately.


Like I said earlier, the vast majority of gun owners don't have any intention to shoot innocents or commit mass shootings. And our right to bear arms is our right to self defense, I myself believe gun enthusiasm is a bit crazy and don't dig it but our rights are our rights. Gun grabbing would be counter productive anyways as people would just end up buying them illegally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallschirmjager786

Another day, another massacre by right wing fanatic. Sad thing is nothing is going to be done to combat this threat to the US.


----------



## Tamerlane

Faqirze said:


> Why would they need to grab guns in the first place? the vast majority of gun owners have no intention of carrying out a mass shooting or shooting innocents. They keep guns for recreation or self defense, nothing more from collection purposes to shooting bottles in their backyard.



I said it's too late for gun control. No one will take away anyone's guns in America, but they may ban some categories of guns, like the assault rifle ban of a few years ago. It won't make much difference because of the sheer numbers of guns out there.

As an example, Canada banned the sale of AR-15s. There are less than 100,000 AR-15s in Canada. In the US there are up to 10 million. It's easy to manufacture an AR-15 receiver on a CNC machine. Even if they ban the sale of AR-15s there will be 10 million out there and people will be making them in their garages. So, gun bans are useless. It's like closing the gate after the horse has bolted.


----------



## kingQamaR

Well clearly the answer to this is more guns. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Faqirze

Tamerlane said:


> I said it's too late for gun control. No one will take away anyone's guns in America, but they may ban some categories of guns, like the assault rifle ban of a few years ago. It won't make much difference because of the sheer numbers of guns out there.
> 
> As an example, Canada banned the sale of AR-15s. There are less than 100,000 AR-15s in Canada. In the US there are up to 10 million. It's easy to manufacture an AR-15 receiver on a CNC machine. Even if they ban the sale of AR-15s there will be 10 million out there and people will be making them in their garages. So, gun bans are useless. It's like closing the gate after the horse has bolted.


It would have been dumb to enforce gun control in the first place, its hard to wipe out something that's such a core part of ones culture.


----------



## kingQamaR

gambit said:


> Think hard about what you said, especially the highlighted part.
> 
> What are the odds of a survivor of a gun related violent event changing his/her mind about guns in general and the Second Amendment in particular? At best, 50/50. In other words, we do not know unless we interview literally every such person and record their responses. But the bottom line is that no one, not even the NRA, can silent any such survivor from speaking out against guns, not just gun related violence. There are plenty of such survivors, from ordinary people like David Hogg to US Congresswoman Gabby Giffords, who dedicated parts of their time against guns. The problem that people outside the US have is that they believe that their opinions about guns are correct and dismiss any counter arguments against theirs. In other words, *YOU* are less interested in rational discussions than you are for simple criticisms to satisfy your feelings about US. Nothing more.



They really aren't. While a fair amount of Europeans find the concept mildly unsettling or questionable most don't really know or care about it terribly much because it has no effect on them. Frankly I'm not familair with anyone trying to get us to repeal the 2nd Amendment. May I ask who told you that they cared so much? was it perhaps Newsmax or Fox News


----------



## Tamerlane

The question I'm interested in, is what will happen to brown Muslim Pakistanis when the sh*t hits the fan?

We're neither with the whites or the black. When there's street by street fighting going on, which side will we be on?

The white supremist agenda is anti-Muslim. If there was a mosque nearby this shooter may have hit that. But Muslims don't exactly mix with blacks either. Which way will we go?


----------



## Zee-shaun

Are the nukes safe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BHAN85

Faqirze said:


> Judging by the transcript of the shooters online posts, it seems like he was incited by an undercover federal agent to commit the shooting. I am confident of such, especially adding on that he was under the FBI radar for months and that he openly made constant threats to commit a mass shooting.



We can't know it, but killer age is a good indication of that.

It's the problem of consider psychology pseudoscience as a real science.

Psychologists from western secret services are arrogant, they think know it all, and they have a large amount of power due to massification of internet and impunity.

When they make stupid things in his job, these things happen and nobody knows it.


----------



## Dalit

Tamerlane said:


> The question I'm interested in, is what will happen to brown Muslim Pakistanis when the sh*t hits the fan?
> 
> We're neither with the whites or the black. When there's street by street fighting going on, which side will we be on?
> 
> The white supremist agenda is anti-Muslim. If there was a mosque nearby this shooter may have hit that. But Muslims don't exactly mix with blacks either. Which way will we go?



We have already seen a glimpse of what can happen in New Zealand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Tamerlane said:


> The question I'm interested in, is what will happen to brown Muslim Pakistanis when the sh*t hits the fan?
> 
> We're neither with the whites or the black. When there's street by street fighting going on, which side will we be on?
> 
> The white supremist agenda is anti-Muslim. If there was a mosque nearby this shooter may have hit that. But Muslims don't exactly mix with blacks either. Which way will we go?


do what Latinos do- we get along well with Latinos 
and always have a gun
We had guns back home in Pakistan too at home and also here I bought a pistol but no major gun


----------



## Solidify

This is very common nothing to be surprised about when you have gun laws & firearms readily available to anyone especially passing proposition in US Congress defending it.


----------



## Faqirze

BHAN85 said:


> We can't know it, but killer age is a good indication of that.
> 
> It's the problem of consider psychology pseudoscience as a real science.
> 
> Psychologists from western secret services are arrogant, they think know it all, and they have a large amount of power due to massification of internet and impunity.
> 
> When they make stupid things in his job, these things happen and nobody knows it.


They aren't idiots, you are dead wrong. They know what they are doing, they facilitate, encourage, and allow these shootings and attacks to happen. That's their job after all like I said earlier, the actions and motives of these so called "national security" agencies violate every bit of the US constitution and our human rights.


----------



## Dalit

This American Breivik wrote a manifesto. Anyone have a link to this manifesto?


----------



## Dalit

Buffalo mass shooter called for death of London’s Muslim mayor


LONDON: The killer who shot dead 10 people in a US supermarket on Saturday called for the death of London’s Muslim Mayor Sadiq Khan, the Mirror has reported. Payton Gendron, 18, penned a manifesto in which he listed “high-profile enemies,” calling for their assassination. The list included...




www.arabnews.com





LONDON: The killer who shot dead 10 people in a US supermarket on Saturday called for the death of London’s Muslim Mayor Sadiq Khan, the Mirror has reported.

Payton Gendron, 18, penned a manifesto in which he listed “high-profile enemies,” calling for their assassination.

The list included Hungarian-American billionaire George Soros, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Khan.

Gendron wrote that the mayor is “an open sign of the disenfranchisement and ethnic replacement of the British people in the British isles.

“This Pakistani Muslim invader now sits as representative for the people of London. Londinium, the very heart of the British isles. What better sign of the white rebirth than the removal of this invader?”









Payton Gendron’s Manifesto Mentions ‘Great Replacement Theory’ & Brenton Tarrant As Buffalo Mass Shooting Inspiration | News






www.thereportertimes.com





Some screenshots of the manifesto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamerlane

Sainthood 101 said:


> do what Latinos do- we get along well with Latinos
> and always have a gun
> We had guns back home in Pakistan too at home and also here I bought a pistol but no major gun



When a crack smoking 300 lb. black/white zombie is coming at you with an AK-47 a pistol won't save you. It will only piss him off even more.

It will be a 3-way fight between whites, blacks and Mexicans. The Mexicans will create their Aztlan Republic, so if you're in the South or West you'll be with them. But better learn Spanish quickly.

The Chinese will go with whites. The supremacists have a soft spot for the Chinese. Mainly because they don't bang white women like the blacks, and whites have an infatuation for Asian women. The fact that Chinese women turn them into slaves, changing light bulbs, and cleaning dishes is another matter.

The Jews and Hindus will go with the whites, although the darker Hindus may not be accepted by supremacist circles.

Muslims will be split between whites, blacks and Mexicans, depending on the shade of their color. White Muslims will be with whites, black Muslims with blacks, and brown ones maybe with Mexicans.

The best way may be to plan an escape to Pakistan. If you want to stay and fight then you need to join the prepper community and stock up on food and fuel. Then acquire some heavy weaponry to protect the supplies from marauding zombies.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Tamerlane said:


> The question I'm interested in, is what will happen to brown Muslim Pakistanis when the sh*t hits the fan?
> 
> We're neither with the whites or the black. When there's street by street fighting going on, which side will we be on?
> 
> The white supremist agenda is anti-Muslim. If there was a mosque nearby this shooter may have hit that. But Muslims don't exactly mix with blacks either. Which way will we go?






Stay away and keep our mouths shut. Let the whites and the blacks slaughter each other and let's enjoy the show. NEITHER the black nor the white is the friend/ally of the Pakistani people. F**K them all.


----------



## Dalit

I got the manifesto. I have compressed the PDF file. Read this shit. This is an 18 year old American sharing his thoughts with the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Shooting in California church. At least 1 Killed and 5 injured.

SHOOTING
1 KILLED, 5 HURT IN CHURCH SHOOTING IN ORANGE COUNTY, CALIFORNIA; 1 PERSON DETAINED, AUTHORITIES SAY​The sheriff's department said deputies have also recovered a weapon that may have been used.


Updated 20 minutes ago









1 killed, 5 hurt in church shooting in Orange County, California; 1 person detained, authorities say


One person was killed and five more were hurt in a California church shooting, authorities said.




www.google.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

Some excerpts:

What you need to know

If there’s one thing I want you to get from these writings, it’s that White birth rates must change. Everyday the White population becomes fewer in number. To maintain a population the people must achieve a birth rate that reaches replacement fertility levels, in the western world that is about 2.06 births per woman.

The ONLY White country that reaches these levels is Argentina, at 2.247.

But not in Europe, not in the rest of the Americas, not in Australia or New Zealand. White people are failing to reproduce, failing to create families, failing to have children. But despite this sub-replacement fertility rate, the population in the West is increasing rapidly.

How is this possible?

Mass immigration and the higher fertility rates of the immigrants themselves are causing this increase in population. We are experiencing an invasion on a level never seen before in history. Millions of people pouring across our borders, legally. Invited by the state and corporate entities to replace the White people who have failed to reproduce, failed to create the cheap labor, failed to create new consumers and tax base that the corporations and states need to have to thrive.

This crisis of mass immigration and sub-replacement fertility is an assault on the European people that, if not combated, will ultimately result in the complete racial and cultural replacement of the European people.

To see this in full effect, you only have to look at the population statistics in Western nations for the year 2050.

In 2050, despite the ongoing effect of sub-replacement fertility, the population figures show that the population does not decrease inline with the sub-replacement fertility levels, but actually maintains and, even in many White nations, rapidly increases.

All through immigration.
This is ethnic replacement.
This is cultural replacement.
This is racial replacement

This is WHITE GENOCIDE.

To return to replacement fertility levels is priority number one. But it is no simple task. There are myriad reasons behind the decline in fertility rates and the destruction of the traditional family unit.

We must inevitably correct the disaster of hedonistic, nihilistic individualism. But it will take some time, time we do not have due to the crisis of mass immigration. Due to mass immigration we lack the time scale required to enact the civilizational paradigm shift we need to undertake to return to health and prosperity. Mass immigration will disenfranchise us, subvert our nations, destroy our communities, destroy our ethnic ties, destroy our cultures, destroy our peoples. Long before low fertility levels ever could. Thus, before we deal with the fertility rates, we must deal with both the invaders within our lands and the invaders that seek to enter our lands.

We must crush immigration and deport those invaders already living on our soil. It is not just a matter of our prosperity, but the very survival of our people.

Why did you decide to carry out the attack?

To show to the replacers that as long as the White man lives, our land will never be theirs and they will never be safe from us.

To directly reduce immigration rates to European lands by intimidating and physically removing the replacers themselves.

To intimidate the replacers already living on our lands to emigrate back to their home countries.

To agitate the political enemies of my people into action, to cause them to overextend their own hand and experience the eventual and inevitable backlash as a result.

To incite violence, retaliation and further divide between the European people and the replacers currently occupying European soil.

To show the effect of direct action, lighting a path forward for those that wish to follow. A path for those that wish to free their ancestors lands from the replacers grasp and to be a beacon for those that wish to create a lasting culture, to tell them they are not alone.

To create an atmosphere of fear and change in which drastic, powerful and revolutionary action can occur.

To add momentum to the pendulum swings of history, further destabilizing and polarizing Western society in order to eventually destroy the current nihilistic, hedonistic, individualistic insanity that has taken control of Western thought.

Most of all it was to spread awareness to my fellow Whites about the real problems the West is facing, and to encourage further attacks that will eventually start the war that will save the Western world, save the White race and allow for humanity to progress into more advanced civilizations.

Children are always innocent, do you not think you are a monster for killing an innocent?

Children of replacers do not stay children, they become adults and reproduce, creating more replacers to replace your people. They grow up and vote against your peoples own wishes, for the interests of their own people and identity. They grow up and take the potential homes of your people for themselves, they occupy positions of power, remove wealth and destroy social trust.

Any invader you kill, of any age, is one less enemy your children will have to face. Would you rather do the killing, or leave it to your children? Your grandchildren?


----------



## Tamerlane

Whites have shot themselves in the foot by ditching the morality taught by Christianity and living hedonistic lifestyles. Who else is to blame for their falling birth rates?

All white countries, including Russia, have falling populations. If it wasn’t for immigration their economies would be contracting. Japan, with no immigration, has a stagnant economy. 

White countries can stop all immigration. They won’t die, but they won’t be able to rule the world any more as the rest of the world progresses at a faster pace. 

The Western elites want to keep their economies growing via immigration so that they keep growing richer and maintain economic and military domination of the world. But the public is rebelling against it. 

I would suggest that they stop immigrantion and develop a constructive partnership with the rest of the world instead of attacking them. Get out of the dominating supremacist colonial mindset. Live and let live. 

And, oh yes, stop their adventurism against Muslim countries. I would further suggest for the West to convert to Islam. That will restore the family values that they have lost, and maybe provide them with more bouncing white babies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dalit

Tamerlane said:


> Whites have shot themselves in the foot by ditching the morality taught by Christianity and living hedonistic lifestyles. Who else is to blame for their falling birth rates?
> 
> All white countries, including Russia, have falling populations. If it wasn’t for immigration their economies would be contracting. Japan, with no immigration, has a stagnant economy.
> 
> White countries can stop all immigration. They won’t die, but they won’t be able to rule the world any more as the rest of the world progresses at a faster pace.
> 
> The Western elites want to keep their economies growing via immigration so that they keep growing richer and maintain economic and military domination of the world. But the public is rebelling against it.
> 
> I would suggest that they stop immigrantion and develop a constructive partnership with the rest of the world instead of attacking them. Get out of the dominating supremacist colonial mindset. Live and let live.
> 
> And, oh yes, stop their adventurism against Muslim countries. I would further suggest for the West to convert to Islam. That will restore the family values that they have lost, and maybe provide them with more bouncing white babies.



The white boy holds a lengthy plea for his white cause. He forgets how his country invades and destroys others. LOL he even goes on to admit that US land belonged to native Americans.

Look at the meticulous detail he goes into planning and preparing the attack. For each weapon he explains the pros and cons. This is insane preparation. No, this guy isn't some mental white boy. This is pure terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SaadH

gambit said:


> I got no problems with that. All it take is someone with enough persuasive power to convince 2/3 of Americans to make the change. What is it about convincing and not forcing that people have a hard time understanding?


Constitutional amendments require 3/4th majority. The last amendment was 30 years and the country is now so divided and polarized that there will never be any issue where you'll get 3/4 of the majority unless of course you want to pass an amendment declaring Israel as the overlords of USA, then you might get 100% voting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Some more excerpts from white boys manifesto:

Kill high profile enemies

There are well known enemies of our nations, enemies of our race that freely walk through our societies, heads held high, believing themselves untouchable. They will soon find out how wrong they truly are. Traitors deserve a traitor's death. No matter if it takes 3 years or 30 years, these people must pay for their disgusting attacks upon our race.

TATP packages strapped to drones, an EFP in motorcycle saddle bags, convoy ambush rammings with cement trucks. Any method that gives these traitors their sure reward is viable and should be encouraged. Where there is a will, there is a way.

George Soros, the billionaire responsible for his attacks on the West. He attacks the average person’s wealth by shorting entire currencies. His funding for the radical left is majorly responsible for the destruction of our White culture. It is no question that he is one of the Jews that is attempting the new world order.

Erdogan, the leader of one of the oldest enemies of our people, and the leader of the largest islamic group within Europe. This warlord must bleed his last, whilst he visits his ethnic soldiers currently occupying Europe. His death will also drive a wedge between the Turk invaders currently occupying our lands and the ethnic European people whilst simultaneously weakening Turkey's hold on the region, removing a prime enemy of Russia and destabilizing and fracturing NATO.

Sadiq Khan, The current mayor of London at the time of writing, an open sign of the disenfranchisement and ethnic replacement of the British people in the British isles. This Pakistani muslim invader now sits as representative for the people of London. Londinium, the very heart of the British isles. What better sign of the white rebirth than the removal of this invader?

KILL GEORGE SOROS, KILL ERDOGAN, KILL SADIQ KHAN

Do not allow your enemies to grow unchecked

When you discover a nest of vipers in your yard, do you spare the adolescents? Do you allow them to grow freely, openly, to one day bite your child as they play in their own yard? No. You burn the nest and kill the vipers, no matter their age.

The enemies of our children are being born in our lands right now, even as you read this. These same children will one day become teens, then adults, voting against the wishes of our people, practicing the cultural and religious practices of the invaders, taking our peoples lands, work, houses and even attacking and killing our children.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Preventing these enemies from reaching adulthood and their full potential of effect is of importance. Why make your children fight, when you could fight in their stead?

Few parents, regardless of circumstance, will willingly risk the lives of their children, no matter the economic incentives. Therefore, once we show them the risk of bringing their offspring to our soil, they will avoid our lands.

It will be distasteful, it will be damaging to the soul, but know that it is necessary and any invader you spare, no matter the age, will one day be an enemy your people must face. Better for you to face them now then your kin to face them in the future.

LEAVE NO VIPERS NEST UNBURNT

Accept death, embrace infamy

Death is certain, you may die in service to some grand crusade or pass away in a hospice, either way you will die.

What matters is your actions during the brief time between birth and death. The worth of your life is not measured by the length of your life, but your actions during it.

Ask yourself now, are you willing to shirk your racial responsibilities? Turn your back to your people? Ignore their demise? All in the hopes of a peaceful death?

Accept death: as it is as certain as the setting of the sun at evenfall. Only when you embrace death and the only thing you will have left to fear is inaction.

Embrace infamy: the enemies of your people will beset upon you, on all sides. The media will paint you as villains, the state will name you as traitors, the globalist forces will name you as criminals and the traitors amongst your people will name you as enemies. You will be infamous until victory is achieved. Take it with a smile.

ACCEPT DEATH, EMBRACE INFAMY, ACHIEVE VICTORY
Numbers aren’t everything

In 2022, we currently have the largest number of people of our race in history (between 760-980 million depending on definitions), yet we are losing even our smallest towns to ethnic replacement.

Numbers aren’t everything, ten lions are worth a thousand sheep. The reason we are currently losing our lands is not due to a lack of numbers, or wealth, or military force. It is due to a lack of will.

We could deport or otherwise destroy the entire population of invading non-Europeans in a week, if we as a race we chose to. We have the ability, we only need the will.

Focusing on increasing the population of whites, or trying to gain economic wealth or military might, whilst already having met the requirement of numbers, wealth and military force needed is simply a stalling tactic, spoken and put forth by men too cowardly to do what is required.

These men would stall and delay any action indefinitely, until all necessary action has been undertaken by some other, more courageous man. All so they need not carry any personal risk or struggle themselves.

Ignore the naysayers and weasels who will always repeat “Not Now! Just Wait! Not Yet! We Could Be Hurt!” for them the time will never come. Just as their own courage will never flower forth.

THE BEST TIME FOR ATTACK WAS YESTERDAY, THE SECOND BEST TIME IS NOW
The birth rates must eventually be addressed, at all costs

Even if all invaders are deported tomorrow and all traitors are dealt with as they truly deserve, we are still living on borrowed time.

Whether it takes ten years or a thousand years, whilst we are facing birth rates at sub-replacement levels, then our people are dying.

We grow older, fewer, weaker and more fundamentally closer to true death the longer we allow our birth rates to remain so catastrophically low.

This isn’t an issue that is being faced solely by our own people, but by many people across the world. Nations across Asia, Europe and the Americas are facing this disaster together. Some are at different stages than others but all are feeling the pressure.

The true question is, how did this happen? And what can we do to stop it? The only people that seemingly do not face such issues are those with strong traditions, gender norms, societal norms; the poor and the religious, usually a combination of all. This should give us an indication of what may be truly at the heart of the issue.

What can we do to fix it? The issue is complicated, far more complicated and it is more difficult to fix than the issue of Ethnic replacement. Likely a new society will need to be created with a much greater focus on family values, gender and social norms and the value and importance of nature, culture and race.

WITHOUT CHILDREN, THERE IS NO FUTURE
There is no democratic solution

Understand here and now, there is no democratic solution, any attempt to vote your way out of Ethnic replacement will be met with at first with derision, then contempt and finally by force.

This solution of a Democratic salvation is nothing but a pipe dream, and as our enemies increase within our lands, driven by mass immigration and the invaders own higher birth rate it will be pushed further and further into the realms of impossibility.

The media of the world will be used against you, the education system of the rulers will be used against you, the financial power of the worlds corporations will be used against you, the military and legislative might of the UN, the EU and NATO itself will be used against you and even your own, previously corrupted, religious leaders will be used against you.

Democracy is mob rule and the mob itself is ruled by our own enemies. The global and corporate run press controls them, the education system (long since fallen to the long march through the institutions committed by the marxists) controls them, the state(long since heavily lost to its corporate backers) controls them and the anti-white media machine controls them.

Do not suffer under the delusion of a democratic victory, prepare for war, prepare for violence and prepare for risk, loss and struggle, as it is the only path to victory.

VOTING IS MOB RULE AND MOB RULE IS MEDIA RULE AND MEDIA RULE IS CORPORATE RULE
NGOs are directly involved in the genocide of the European people

Beholden to no one and hiding their true intent behold a faux-religious facade, these NGO groups ferry the invaders to European shores aboard their own vessels, directly shipping this vast army straight into European nations to plunder, rape and ethnically displace the native European people.

Meanwhile they badger, trick and guilt-shame the European people into forfeiting their own hard earned income and giving it directly to their peoples cultural and ethnic competitors, many of which have the only intent of conquering and destroying the European peoples.

This stripping of wealth and prosperity in order to feed and develop our cultural competitors is an act of civilization terrorism resulting in the reduction in development and living conditions of our own people for the benefit of those that hate us.

More often than not these NGOs hide their true intentions behind a facade of religiosity and only once you investigate into the leadership and governance of the NGO itself do you find the people running the show are in fact far from religious themselves and more often than not are actually atheistic cultural marxists using naive Christian Europeans to both labor and fund their own attempt at class and racial warfare.

These NGOs are the modern money changers inside the church, and must be driven out, by voice or by whip. It may upset many, but the truth of the matter is these people are directly responsible for the current invasion and sacking of Europe and their treachery has damaged European prospects greatly.

Crush these traitor NGOs, kill their leadership, burn down their buildings, bomb their ships, tear down their posters and destroy their membership. Drive them from your lands and give the traitors what traitors deserve: a traitor's death.

NGOs ARE TRAITOR ORGANIZATIONS
If you lose, history will write you as monsters, regardless of your tactics. Win first, write the narrative later.

Victors write the history and the writers of history control the cultural climate of the present time.

If you lose, no matter how you acted in your loss; whether that is heroically, cowardly, violently, peacefully, virtuously or criminally, if your enemies are writing the history they will describe you as a devil.

Do not fret on the manner of how victory is achieved, all methods are possible, in the face of ethnic genocide, all morality is ambiguous.

Win first, write the story later. An act, which morals you doubt in the present, will be right by your people in wonder and admiration in the books of history.

YOU WILL BE REVERED, BUT ONLY IF YOU WIN.
When anyone can be a German, a Brit, a Frenchmen, then being European has truly lost all meaning

Make no mistake, the erosion of local and national identity has not come about by accident, it is a concerted and targeted effort against the European people.

The idea that a Frenchmen need not speak the language, share the culture, believe in the same god or even more importantly be ethnically French is ludicrous in the extreme. This is an attack on the very French people themselves and is a strategy designed to destroy national, cultural, linguistic and ethnic unity.

This is a tactic practiced not only on the French people, but on all the peoples of Europe, effectively destroying the nation's identity at its core and smashing apart all bonds which a successful, unified nation is built upon.

A Moroccan may never be an Estonian much the same as an Estonian may never be a Moroccan. There are cultural, ethnic and RACIAL differences that make interchanging one ethnic group with another an impossibility.

The idea that all it takes for a Han Chinese man to become German is to be born on German soil is as insane as a German born on Mars becoming a Martian.

Europe is only Europe because of its combined genetic, cultural and linguistic heritage. When non-Europeans are considered European, then there is no Europe at all.

EUROPE'S VALUE IS IN THE EUROPEAN PEOPLE
The time after the baby boomers have passed isn't the time to START acting, but the time we should be FINISHING our victory.

It is understood by many that the only real reason that many statistics of our ethnic replacement haven’t yet matched with our reality is that numbers are currently buoyed by the baby boomer generation.

As these baby boomers pass on and leave us behind, there will be a rapid and obvious change in the demographic makeup of our nations, both statistically and socially. This rapid change in demography will bring about a time of crisis, as the reality of our possible ethnic replacement becomes obvious to all, even the naysayers. This time cannot be relied on for a beginning of the rebellion, only utilized as a final stage of energy and escalation to finalize our capture of power.

If we wait until the majority of the boomers begin to pass (between 2028-2038 depending on individual nations and life expectancies) then it will be too little, too late. As by this time the invaders and occupiers of lands, non-Europeans, numbers will swollen to a staggering size, due to both mass immigration and the differing birthrates between the native European people and these invaders.

Also, relying on this time period for our victory holds a second major disadvantage, that being vulnerability to foreign invasion, most likely from the east, specifically China; Turkey; India or some combination of the three. This time of possible instability will also be at a time where our potential nation enemies in the East will be reaching their own zeniths of power. We must not be in a chaotic, life or death civil war at a time when our rival nations are at their peak of dominance. The risk is too great.

We attack as soon as possible, we attack with force and we achieve stability and play defense as the boomers pass, not during their passing, not after.

VICTORY CANNOT WAIT, YOUR PEOPLE NEED YOU NOW!
From where great leaders arise

The men and women needed by a society in crisis are created by a greater societal group though, they arise from their environment, from their folk, seeming springing forth from the people as if they were waiting for the moment. They are not so much born as made to be what is needed of them by the greater group thought occurring around them.

These leaders will be paragon examples of your people, virtuous, incorruptible, speaking truth to power and a truth that resonates with your very soul.

WHEN YOU SEE THEM; WHEN YOU HEAR THEM; YOU WILL KNOW THEM, AS THEY ARE YOU, AND YOURS
Do nothing, win nothing, achieve nothing

Inaction will lead to sure defeat. Sitting at home comfortably, relaxed, posting on the internet, watching football and waiting for victory to arrive at your feet, will win you nothing.

Without overwhelming effort and extreme risk, expect nothing.

You cannot expect others to take the risks for you, nor should you wish for others to labor for you, if you are unwilling.

The only option for a true man or woman of Europe is to labor, labor with all effort towards victory. Nothing else will do. All else is insufficient. All else is intolerable. All else is dishonorable.

Perhaps you could tap out, lay down, lick the boots of your occupiers and pray they will let you be comfortable, if only for a little while.

But you won’t. You can’t. Not if you know what I know and want for what we want. You will risk, struggle, strive, drive, stumble, fall, crawl, charge and perspire, all in the name of victory. Because you cannot accept anything less.

WITH RISK COMES POSSIBILITIES, WITH POSSIBILITIES COMES CHANCE FOR VICTORY
Destabilization and accelerationism: tactics for victory

True change and the change we need to enact only arises in the great crucible of crisis. A gradual change is never going to achieve victory.

Stability and comfort are the enemies of revolutionary change.
Therefore we must destabilize and discomfort society wherever possible.

A political candidate that keeps the status quo or only seeks to introduce minimal change, even when the minimal change is in support of our cause, is ultimately useless or even damaging. Revolutionary change is needed and above all necessary.

It is far better to encourage radical, violent change regardless of its origins. As only in times of radical change and social discomfort can great and terrific change occur.

These tumultuous times can be brought about through action. For example, actions such as voting for political candidates that radically change or challenge entrenched systems, radicalizing public discourse by both supporting, attacking, vilifying, radicalizing and exaggerating all societal conflicts and attacking or even assassinating weak or less radical leaders/influencers on either side of social conflicts.

A vote for a radical candidate that opposes your values and incites agitation or anxiety in your own people works far more in your favor than a vote for a milquetoast political candidate that has no ability or wish to enact radical change.

Canvas public areas in support of radical positions, even if they are not your own.

Incite conflict. Place posters near public parks calling for sharia law, then in the next week place posters over such posters calling for the expulsion of all immigrants, repeat in every area of public life until the crisis arises.

Destabilize, then take control. If we want to radically and fundamentally change society, then we need to radicalize society as much as possible.

DO NOT FEAR CHANGE, WE ARE CHANGE
Globalized capitalist markets are the enemy of racial autonomists

If an ethnocentric European future is to be achieved global free markets and the trade of goods is to be discouraged at all costs.

An environmentally conscious and moral society will never be able to economically compete with a society based on ever increasing industrialization, urbanization, industrial output and population increase.

The cheaper labor and ignorance of environmental health will always result in cheaper goods produced with less effort and inevitably result in control of the market.

A Europe of nature, culture and sustainable living practices will not be able to ever compete in the global market.

The global market thus never be allowed to compete in the new European market. Barring the importation of all goods produced outside the New European zone (the new Western world) is an essential pillar of the future Western economy.

Goods produced without care for the natural world, dignity of workers, lasting culture or or white civilizations' future should never be allowed into the new morally focused and ethically focused European market.

CHEAP LABOR AND ALL CONSUMING INDUSTRY ARE NOT IDEALS, BLOCK FOREIGN GOODS FROM WHITE MARKETS
Break the back of cheap labor

Make no mistake, the major impetus for the mass importation of non-Europeans into Europe are the call and want for cheap labor. Nothing drives the invasion more and nothing needs to be defeated more than the greed that demands cheap labor.

Break it’s back, anyway you can.

Whether that is by encouraging and pushing increases to the minimum wage; furthering the unionization of workers; increasing the native birthrate and thereby reducing the need for the importation of labor; increasing the rights of workers; pushing for the increase in automation or advancement of industrial labor replacement or any other tactic that is available.

In the end human greed and the need for increasing profit margins of capital owners need to be fought against and broken.

CHEAP LABOR IS SLAVE LABOUR, REFUSE TO IMPORT MODERN SLAVES
A boil over in the melting pot

Civil war in the so-called “Melting pot” that is the United States should be a major aim in overthrowing the global power structure and the Wests’ egalitarian, individualist, globalist dominant culture.

In the United States, perhaps more than anywhere else in the world, the cult of the individual has been practiced for the longest time and with the deepest devotion.

Luckily for us, the end results of this deracialized, irreligious and deculturized program show themselves.

The United States is in turmoil, more so that at any other time in history. States hate other states, the electoral college is under attack at every turn and the races are at each other's throats. On top of this is a two party political system, split by racial, social, cultural, linguistic and class divides.

The end result is a nation in gridlock, unable to respond to any great change, unable to commit to any great projects. A political and social stalemate that makes any advancement impossible.

Meanwhile the 10000 ton boulder of demographic change rolls ever forward, gaining momentum and possibly destroying all in its path. Eventually, when the White population of the USA realizes the truth of the situation, war will erupt. Soon the replacement of the whites within Texas will hit its apogee and with the non-white political and social control of Texas; and with this control, the electoral college will be heavily stacked in favor of a democratic victory so that every electoral cycle will be a certainty.

After an election cycle or two with certain Democratic victory, those remaining, non democratic voting, non brainwashed whites will see the future clear before them, and with this knowledge realize the impossibility of a diplomatic or political victory.

Within a short time regular and widespread political, social and racial violence will commence. In this tempest of conflict is where will be strike, a strong, unified, ethnically and culturally focused pro-white, pro-european group will be everything the average white family needs and long for. With these boosted numbers, and with our unified forces, complete control of the United States will be possible. Above all, be ready for violence, and when the time comes, strike hard and fast.

THE MYTH OF THE MELTING POT MUST END, AND WITH IT THE MYTH OF THE EGALITARIAN NATION
No taxes to anti-white states

Until our nations are run by men and women loyal to our cause, taxation should be considered theft, and refusal to pay taxes a sign of racial loyalty.

Giving your own earned wealth, which you received through your own labor, to a person or group that despises you, places laws into effect that disenfranchises your people and seeks to ethnically replace you is utterly foolish. Do not pay to have your people destroyed, do not line the pockets of the traitors within our ranks, don’t lend support to a corrupt and broken state.

Refuse to pay taxes. Refuse. Do whatever you can to prevent them from stealing your hard earned resources.

Pay farmers directly for food. Shop at local stores and buy from others that also refuse to pay taxes. Go to flea markets and pay for items there.

When they demand you pay, refuse. When they ask why, you tell them why. They will threaten you with jail, they may even threaten you with direct force. They may even go through with your imprisonment or physically harm you. But eventually, when enough people fight back and refuse to pay taxes, refuse to fund the traitors in power, the state itself will wilt, then collapse.

So take the prison time, take the beating or even fight back. But do not pay taxes to anti-whites.

TAXATION IS THEFT IN A TRAITOROUS SYSTEM
Conclusion

There is only one victory, but many defeats.
To lose our lands, our culture and our people is a defeat.
To continue on without our culture, but still own our lands, is a defeat.
To survive with our culture, but to lose our lands, to lose our future, is a defeat.
There is only one victory.

The survival of our people, our culture and our lands isn’t enough. We must thrive, we must march ever forward to our place among the stars and we WILL reach the destiny our people deserve.

Anything else is a defeat.

The war will not be easy, the death toll will assuredly be high. The going will be tough and many of us will die.

I cannot guarantee it will be comfortable, I cannot guarantee it will be easy and I cannot guarantee that every act will be a success.

All I can guarantee is that inaction is sure defeat, power structures will be tested and likely will fall and most of all there is only the future ahead and attempting to march back to any earlier time will get you nowhere at all.

You may stumble. You may fall. But the only way to get to the final destination, total victory, is to get up and keep marching forward. No matter what. March.

Mistakes will be made, losses will be had, some failures are certain and some endeavors will go bad.

But in the end the struggle is a beauty in itself, and the victory will be all the sweeter because of it. Final victory is yours, if you have the will for it.

As for me, my time has come. I cannot guarantee my success. All I know is the certainty of my will and the necessity of my cause. Live or die, know I did it all for you; my friends, my family, my people, my culture, my race.

Goodbye, God bless you all and I hope to see you in Valhalla.

The birth rates must eventually be addressed, at all costs

Even if all invaders are deported tomorrow and all traitors are dealt with as they truly deserve, we are still living on borrowed time.

Whether it takes ten years or a thousand years, whilst we are facing birth rates at sub-replacement levels, then our people are dying.

We grow older, fewer, weaker and more fundamentally closer to true death the longer we allow our birth rates to remain so catastrophically low.

This isn’t an issue that is being faced solely by our own people, but by many people across the world. Nations across Asia, Europe and the Americas are facing this disaster together. Some are at different stages than others but all are feeling the pressure.

The true question is, how did this happen? And what can we do to stop it? The only people that seemingly do not face such issues are those with strong traditions, gender norms, societal norms; the poor and the religious, usually a combination of all. This should give us an indication of what may be truly at the heart of the issue.

What can we do to fix it? The issue is complicated, far more complicated and it is more difficult to fix than the issue of Ethnic replacement. Likely a new society will need to be created with a much greater focus on family values, gender and social norms and the value and importance of nature, culture and race.

WITHOUT CHILDREN, THERE IS NO FUTURE


----------



## Goritoes

White's are still on most top position in USA, no one is changing their culture by force, and what culture these White Supremacists talk about ? Christian culture ? that culture is not native to the land itself, also these White Supremacists are not good Christians either, they are not Church goers or turn the other cheek, most of them doesn't red bible in their lives, the Problem is that everyone in America wants to think they are part of something big, the society is so individual that no one cares about others anymore and these young boys join militias or join BLM to feel good about their worthless lives, it gives them a purpose of life that they are part of something big like saving their race etc etc, like this 18 year old have his life in front of him, he could be a engineer or doctor or IT guy or Banker or Artists but no he wants to save his RACE from that imaginary danger that was created by Far right groups and endorsed by FOX and other media outlets and senators in the USA, reality is that if you ask any one of these Far right or Far left, what is the description of their ideal society or America you will notice how delusional it is, Its not like they hate Immigrants coming to USA, they don't want brown people coming to USA to take their jobs, but most of them wants to go in to Middle east to bomb them for not been Democratic or serve their interest, they hate Muslims but won't ask Arabs to take their money back which they have put in USA banks, or stop buying oil from them, or stop sending their weapons or products because if you do that America will no longer be Super power, if you isolate yourself and don't want others to come to your country then don't go into theirs as well, but you will see that none of these FAR right has anything to say about that, they just want White people in charge of everything, pure race/blood some NAZI BS and most of them are druggies anyway, so you won't expect them to be rational or logical, those whites who are good and sensible and you talk to them they are literally opposite of these Supremacists. Yes they also show concerns over Black on white, or black on black crimes, and black people ruining neighborhoods but they don't want to just go and shoot random people, Provide a solution (realistic) one that American Govt can work on to remove their concerns because killing people will not help any shape or form to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Let me tell you what this really is. Frustration and loads of it. This white boy couldn't find a girl and watched in despair how other ethnicities were running off with white girls. He is greedy and wants the white race to dominate over all other races. He talks about preservation and white genocide as if he is the victim LOL He is himself an immigrant child and lives in the USA. It is hilarious how he lectures on racial purity and hands out certificates on IQ levels. This is all classical victimhood BS.


----------



## Dalit

It is shooting season.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

1 dead, 5 injured, man arrested in shooting at California Asian church reception


Congregation members grabbed and hogtied the man, whom Orange County authorities described as being of Asian descent and in his 60s.




www.nbcnews.com




One dead, five injured, suspect detained in shooting during Asian church service​The shooting was reported at Geneva Presbyterian Church in Laguna Woods, a retirement community. Sources say the suspect is Asian.

One person was dead and five others were injured in a shooting during a meeting of Asian churchgoers in Southern California Sunday, the Orange County Sheriff's Department said.

The attack was reported at Geneva Presbyterian Church at 1:26 p.m. in the retirement city of Laguna Woods, the department said. Four victims suffered critical injuries, it said.


The body of the deceased was discovered at the scene, sheriff's officials said, while all the surviving victims, including a person with minor injuries, were hospitalized, the said.

Sheriff's officials said a group belonging to a Taiwanese church was at the facility when gunfire broke out.

Police sources said the man detained is in his 60s and of Asian descent. They stressed that the investigation was in its very preliminary stages and they have not determined motive.

It does not appear that there are any other suspects, the sources said. At least one handgun has been recovered at the scene, the sources said.

The Irvine Taiwanese Presbyterian Church, a name that refers to a nearby city, was scheduled to meet at the facility at 10 a.m., according to its website.

Tom Cramer, a co-executive at a network of Orange County Presbyterian churches, the Presbytery of Los Ranchos, said the violence took place during a luncheon honoring a former pastor of the Taiwanese congregation.

"The Presbytery of Los Ranchos is deeply saddened by a fatal shooting that occurred at a lunch reception ...," he said in a statement. "Please keep the leadership of the Taiwanese congregation and Geneva in your prayers as they care for the those traumatized by this shooting. "

The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives said agents based in Los Angeles were responding to Laguna Woods to assist sheriff's investigators.

Laguna Woods and Laguna Woods Village are relatively exclusive communities for people 55 and older and their companions or loved ones. Large parts of it, including the village, are gated.


The city is composed of single-family homes, town houses and apartment-style residences. It opened as Leisure World in 1964. It became the county's 32nd city in 1999.


----------



## Goritoes

Dalit said:


> Let me tell you what this really is. Frustration and loads of it. This white boy couldn't find a girl and watched in despair how other ethnicities were running off with white girls. He is greedy and wants the white race to dominate over all other races. He talks about preservation and white genocide as if he is the victim LOL He is himself an immigrant child and lives in the USA. It is hilarious how he lectures on racial purity and hands out certificates on IQ levels. This is all clasical victimhood BS.


Progressive policies and woke culture is turning white girls towards other ethnicities, because on Tiktok white girls cash this fact that they are dating a black/Asian or Mexican guy, it also give them free pass from been racists, because hey I can't be a racists if I have a black friend right? People often talk about low birth rates, so idiot go and make babies, killing 10 other race people will have no effect just as making 10 more white babies will (as they claim). In the 150+ history of USA they only had 1 black President, doesn't that tell you something ? They have no Muslim or Mexican President doesn't that tell you something ? These people will put ISIS to shame if given the power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Let's meet the tough handsome white babloo:







This babloo bear presents himself as the savior of the white race. It isn't very hard to see why this extremely smart white babloo bear had to write a manifesto and resort to a killing spree. He wanted a place in Valhalla. Our little baby Viking.


----------



## Tamerlane

Dalit said:


> This babloo bear presents himself as the savior of the white race. It isn't very hard to see why this extremely smart white babloo bear had to write a manifesto and resort to a killing spree. He wanted a place in Valhalla.



He doesn’t look like he can write a 5-page essay for his English class. He’s only cut and pasted pages from other white manifestos that have been used for other shootings. Apparently it’s a copy of the one used in the Christchurch mosque massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamerlane

Dalit said:


> Let me tell you what this really is. Frustration and loads of it. This white boy couldn't find a girl and watched in despair how other ethnicities were running off with white girls.



The white supremacist manifesto seems to be based on some kind of demonic agenda. It’s all about killing non-whites. It never recommends that whites return to family values. These supremacists all want to corrupt young white girls by sleeping with as many of them as possible and never promote marriage and family life. Then they cry when those girls run away with non-white men.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tamerlane said:


> The Chinese will go with whites.



yes...not sure of the motive








Proud Boys got donations from Chinese-Americans before Capitol siege


The amount was sent as part of a crowdfunding effort to help the far-right group pay for medical expenses after a clash with BLM protesters.




www.scmp.com




Proud Boys got over US$80,000 in donations from Chinese-Americans a month before Capitol attack​
The amount was sent as part of a crowdfunding effort to help the far-right group pay for medical expenses after a clash with BLM protesters
The crowdfunding effort raised a total of US$106,107 – 80 per cent of which came from Asian-Americans and the broader Chinese diaspora, according to _USA Today_, which obtained data from the whistle-blower site Distributed Denial of Secrets.


----------



## beijingwalker

fatman17 said:


> A white male kills ten Afro-Americans and injures three.
> Soon a report will come out that the man was mentally unstable. This is not a case of terrorism.


If a Han Chinese killed 10 Uyghurs or Tibetans in China, the whole hell will break loose in the west while killing and persecuting minorities are just a norm, a daily socially accepted practice in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallschirmjager786

Goritoes said:


> Progressive policies and woke culture is turning white girls towards other ethnicities, because on Tiktok white girls cash this fact that they are dating a black/Asian or Mexican guy, it also give them free pass from been racists, because hey I can't be a racists if I have a black friend right? People often talk about low birth rates, so idiot go and make babies, killing 10 other race people will have no effect just as making 10 more white babies will (as they claim). In the 150+ history of USA they only had 1 black President, doesn't that tell you something ? They have no Muslim or Mexican President doesn't that tell you something ? These people will put ISIS to shame if given the power.



Low birth rates are understandable, its hella expensive here to raise kids. birth rates decline as women get more involved in work place, gain access to family planning etc. Low Birth rates are not a west only or christian phenomenon, case in point countries like Japan, Russia. The move to curtail abortion, birth control etc is already going to gain steam once Roe v. Wade is destroyed. 

As for woke culture, I find it a stupid catch all phrase with no real meaning or standard definition, it can mean different things to different people.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dalit said:


> Let's meet the tough handsome white babloo:
> 
> View attachment 844368
> 
> 
> This babloo bear presents himself as the savior of the white race. It isn't very hard to see why this extremely smart white babloo bear had to write a manifesto and resort to a killing spree. He wanted a place in Valhalla. Our little baby Viking.



or he is just a nut









Payton Gendron threatened school shooting before Buffalo attack


State police called to high school in 2021 over incident




www.independent.co.uk





New evidence is adding further context to the white supremacist mass shooting that killed 10 people in a supermarket in Buffalo, New York, on Saturday.

Payton Gendron, 18, who has been charged with murder over the attack, had previously threatened to shoot up his high school and was taken into custody for a mental health evaluation, an anonymous law enforcement source told The Associated Press.

In 2021, the then-17-year-old talked about committing a shooting at Susquehanna Valley Central High School in Broome County, New York.


The threats to the school came in comments to fellow students, _The Buffalo News_ reported on Saturday, citing unnamed government sources.

“A school official reported that this very troubled young man had made statements indicating that he wanted to do a shooting, either at a graduation ceremony, or sometime after,” the official said.

This prompted school officials to call New York state troopers, who took Mr Gendron into custody under the state’s mental health law for evaluation.

He was in treatment for about a day and a half before being released, Buffalo police commissioner Joseph Gramaglia said during a press conference on Sunday, though he did not describe the extent or findings of the treatment.

The school threats are the latest piece of evidence suggesting Mr Gendron was enamoured with violence.

They join a body of evidence suggesting Mr Gendron was radicalised online and driven by white supremacist hatred.

“The evidence that we have uncovered so far makes no mistake that this is an absolutely racist hate crime,” Mr Gramaglia said during the press conference. “This is someone who has hate in their heart, soul and mind.”

Officials have already executed a search warrant on Mr Gendron’s car, and are in the process of obtaining more to search his home and social media accounts.





https://www.usnews.com/education/best-high-schools/new-york/districts/susquehanna-valley-central-school-district/susquehanna-valley-senior-high-school-14106



Susquehanna Valley Senior High School​


----------



## Tamerlane

Hamartia Antidote said:


> yes...not sure of the motive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Boys got donations from Chinese-Americans before Capitol siege
> 
> 
> The amount was sent as part of a crowdfunding effort to help the far-right group pay for medical expenses after a clash with BLM protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Boys got over US$80,000 in donations from Chinese-Americans a month before Capitol attack​
> The amount was sent as part of a crowdfunding effort to help the far-right group pay for medical expenses after a clash with BLM protesters
> The crowdfunding effort raised a total of US$106,107 – 80 per cent of which came from Asian-Americans and the broader Chinese diaspora, according to _USA Today_, which obtained data from the whistle-blower site Distributed Denial of Secrets.



If a country that the US didn’t like had 1/10th the divisions that US society has they would have been ripped apart into 20 pieces. 

The US has taken on some very formidable enemies, so don’t be surprised if they take advantage of circumstances prevailing in the country. Russians supporting Trump? Probably. Chinese supporting white supremacists? Possibly. 

Even without external support the writing is on the wall. It’s not just me saying it.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tamerlane said:


> If a country that the US didn’t like had 1/10th the divisions that US society has they would have been ripped apart into 20 pieces.
> 
> The US has taken on some very formidable enemies, so don’t be surprised if they take advantage of circumstances prevailing in the country. Russians supporting Trump? Probably. Chinese supporting white supremacists? Possibly.
> 
> Even without external support the writing is on the wall. It’s not just me saying it.



Don't worry..apparently because Trump lost the election we magically went back to being a Democracy instead of an Anocracy in her eyes a month after she gave the above interview. So it's all a false alarm. 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/01/24/why-should-we-worry-that-us-could-become-an-anocracy-again-because-threat-civil-war/


"That rating improved to “democracy” just this month," 


It used to be much much much worse in the 1960s to the point where people across the country were thinking of not even having kids for fear of their future safety. It certainly is nowhere near that bad now.


----------



## Maula Jatt

US mass shooter called for Sadiq Khan's death in chilling rant before massacre


Teenager Payton Gendron is accused of scrawling the n-word on his rifle before carrying out Saturday's racist shooting attack at Tops Friendly store in Buffalo, New York




www.mirror.co.uk




On page 165 of his manifesto, under the heading 'Kill high profile enemies', the twisted teen listed Mr Khan as one of three men he wanted dead.
He wrote: "Sadiq Khan, The current mayor of London at the time of writing, an open sign of the disenfranchisement and ethnic replacement of the British people in the British isles.

"This Pakistani Muslim invader now sits as representative for the people of London. Londinium, the very heart of the British isles.

"What better sign of the white rebirth than the removal of this invader?"

Billionaire George Soros and Turkish leader Recep Erdoğan were the others.

Only last week, Mr Khan spent five days in the US.

During the trip, aimed at boosting London's tourist industry, the city's mayor visited New York, Los Angeles and visited a cannabis dispensary on America's west coast.

Elsewhere, Gendron discussed 'The rape of European women by invaders'. He dedicated much of the issue to cases in the UK, providing Wikipedia links to 15' rape cases'.

Before providing the URLs, he wrote: "Many of you may already know about the rape of British women by the invading forces, Rotherham of course being the most well-known case.

  
shit just got real


----------



## Goritoes




----------



## fatman17

beijingwalker said:


> If a Han Chinese killed 10 Uyghurs or Tibetans in China, the whole hell will break loose in the west while killing and persecuting minorities are just a norm, a daily socially accepted practice in US.


That's American hypocrisy as we know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Shooting at southern California church leaves one dead and five wounded​Suspect arrested after churchgoers tie him up with cord following second US mass shooting of weekend




Investigators gather outside the Geneva presbyterian church in Laguna Woods, California, on Sunday after the fatal shooting. Photograph: Leonard Ortiz/AP

Reuters in Los Angeles
Sun 15 May 2022 19.36 EDTLast modified on Sun 15 May 2022 22.47 EDT

A shooting at a California church on Sunday has killed at least one person and wounded five others, in at least the second mass shooting of the weekend in the US.

The shooting early on Sunday afternoon occurred at Geneva presbyterian church in Laguna Woods, a town of 16,000 that consists of Laguna Woods Village, a retirement community for people 55 and older once known as Leisure World.

Authorities said churchgoers detained the suspect and hog-tied his legs with an electrical cord.

“That group of churchgoers displayed ... exceptional heroism and bravery in intervening to stop the suspect,” Orange County undersheriff Jeff Hallock said. “They undoubtedly prevented additional injuries and fatalities.”

Between 30 and 40 people were gathered for lunch after a morning church service when gunfire erupted shortly before 1.30 pm, officials said.
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2022/may/15/buffalo-mass-shooting-rise-racial-violence-us
One victim died at the scene. Four people were critically wounded, and one person sustained minor injuries. All of the victims were adults and were being taken to the hospital, the Orange county sheriff’s department said.

The majority of those inside the church at the time were believed to be of Taiwanese descent, said Carrie Braun, a sheriff’s spokesperson.

The suspect in the shooting, an Asian man in his 60s, was in custody and deputies recovered two handguns at the scene, Hallock said. A motive for the shooting wasn’t immediately known but investigators don’t believe the gunman lives in the community, he added.

The reception was honoring a former pastor of a Taiwanese congregation that has services at Geneva, according to a statement from the Presbytery of Los Ranchos, a church administrative body.

Sunday’s shooting comes one day after a white 18-year-old man opened fire at a supermarket in a mostly black neighborhood in Buffalo, New York, killing 10 and wounding three in what authorities described as a purely racist attack.

“This is upsetting and disturbing news, especially less than a day after a mass shooting in Buffalo,” said Representative Katie Porter, whose district includes Laguna Woods. “This should not be our new normal. I will work hard to support the victims and their families.”

The California governor’s office said on Twitter that the Gavin Newsom was closely monitoring the situation.

“No one should have to fear going to their place of worship. Our thoughts are with the victims, community, and all those impacted by this tragic event,” the tweet said.









Shooting at southern California church leaves one dead and five wounded


Suspect arrested after churchgoers tie him up with cord following second US mass shooting of weekend




www.theguardian.com


----------



## StraightEdge

Another one - 
1 dead after shooting near Grand Central Market - YouTube


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

beijingwalker said:


> If a Han Chinese killed 10 Uyghurs or Tibetans in China, the whole hell will break loose in the west while killing and persecuting minorities are just a norm, a daily socially accepted practice in US.


No comparison. This is a terrorist act because of a white racist ideology. Now imagine the US federal government forced around 25% of the whites in New York to "reeducation" prison camps because of this terrorism! That would be gross abuse and persecution, and the Chinese government is doing it to the Uighurs, destroying the lives of millions who are too frightened to say it in China. This borders on genocide. In contrast, in America a white supremacist extremist is brought before a black judge in court.


----------



## beijingwalker

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> No comparison. This is a terrorist act because of a white racist ideology. Now *imagine* the US federal government forced around 25% of the whites in New York to "reeducation" prison camps because of this terrorism! That would be gross abuse and persecution


Imagine is he operative word, they do imagine too much.


----------



## beijingwalker

US daily shooting causalties could be higher than that of Ukraine- Russia war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

The Buffalo mass shooting comes amid rise in racial violence in US​





People gather outside the scene of a shooting at a supermarket, in Buffalo, New York, on Sunday. Photograph: Matt Rourke/AP

Hate-based crime has been getting worse in recent years, largely cultivated in the cauldron of darkest reaches of the internet

Richard Luscombe

Sun 15 May 2022 10.55 EDT

The story is, by now, nauseatingly familiar. From Charleston to El Paso, from Pittsburgh to San Diego, and from Christchurch, New Zealand, to the latest scene of horror in Buffalo, New York, each of these mass shootings is stitched with one common thread: white supremacy.
As investigators begin to piece together the details of Saturday’s massacre at the Tops Friendly Market that killed 10, the motivation of the murderer already seems in little doubt.

The perpetrator appears to be a radicalized, lone white gunman, filled with racial hatred fueled by extremist theory widely available on the internet, who descended on a predominantly Black community in Buffalo, New York, heavily armed and determined to kill as many people as he could.

The suspect, Payton Gendron, 18, is said to have etched a racial insult onto the barrel of his assault rifle before he live streamed himself gunning down grocery shoppers, supermarket staff and a security guard.
Authorities said he also posted a lengthy “manifesto” to social media, with frequent references to a racist “white replacement” theory as justification for what they said was a “hate crime and racially motivated violent extremism”.

Joe Biden, scores of American politicians, and community and civil rights leaders, including the Rev Al Sharpton, were quick to express their outrage, calling for more to be done to tackle the rise in hate-based crime in the US.

But it’s a problem that has been getting worse in recent years, largely cultivated in the cauldron of the darkest reaches of the internet and eagerly seized upon by those all too willing to convert the skewed ideology into violence.

The FBI reported last year that hate crimes in the US had risen to the highest level in 12 years, triggered largely by a surge in assaults on Black and Asian Americans. And while mass murders such as those in Buffalo and elsewhere understandably garner the most attention, many thousands of other violent hate-based attacks take place each year, leading attorney general Merrick Garland to make domestic terrorism and racially-based hate crimes “a top priority” for the justice department.

“Hate and racism have no place in America,” Derrick Johnson, president of the national association for the advancement of colored people (NAACP) said in a statement following the Buffalo attack.
“We are shattered, extremely angered and praying for the victims’ families and loved ones, as well as the entire community”.

The parallels of Buffalo are significant not only to the August 2019 murder of 21 people at a Walmart in El Paso, Texas, but also to countless other shootings involving a radicalized, solitary attacker.
In El Paso, the gunman, a 21-year-old white male, also posted a document online, to extremist online message board 8chan, which stated the attack in the border town was “a response to the Hispanic invasion of Texas”.

Four years earlier, an attack on a Black community church by a self-confessed white supremacist in Charleston, South Carolina, left nine dead.

In October 2018 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, a white man shouted “All Jews must die” as he burst into the Tree of Life synagogue and shot dead 11 worshippers and wounded six others. Police later found anti-Semitic social media posts from the killer.

And a similar shooting occurred at a synagogue in San Diego, California, in April 2019, when one person died and several others were wounded by a 19-year-old who also posted messages of racial hatred to 8chan.
The San Diego killer claimed he was motivated by attacks on two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, a month earlier in which a white supremacist murdered 51 Muslims. Investigators there quickly established the killer had been radicalized online, had posted his own manifesto of hate and live streamed the killings.

To Sharpton, the veteran civil rights activist and television host, the latest attack in Buffalo is an urgent call to action.

“President Biden should have a White House meeting of Black, Jewish, and Asian leaders to underscore the federal government’s escalating efforts against hate crimes,” he said in a tweet.
“These hate crimes need to be met with a united front against hate-based violence.”

The mayor of Buffalo, meanwhile, said on Sunday he believed the murders in his city will prove “a turning point”.

“I would like to see sensible gun control. I would like to see ending hate speech on the internet, on social media. It is not free speech. It is not the American way,” Byron Brown said on NBC’s Meet the Press.

“We are not a nation of haters. We are not a nation of hate. We need to send the message that there is no place on the internet for hate speech, for hate indoctrination, for spreading hate manifestos.

“I will be a stronger voice for that. I believe that what happened in Buffalo, New York, yesterday is going to be a turning point. I think it’s going to be different after this, in terms of the energy and the activity that we see”.









The Buffalo mass shooting comes amid rise in racial violence in US


Hate-based crime has been getting worse in recent years, largely cultivated in the cauldron of darkest reaches of the internet




www.theguardian.com


----------



## khansaheeb

Faqirze said:


> The kid was an atheist, quit frothing at the mouth.
> 
> You are free to leave anytime you want.
> 
> 
> I think a mass shooting is only considered a terrorist attack if he affiliated himself with a terror outfit, which in this case the shooter did not. He was acting alone, he shot up a supermarket largely populated by African Americans so one can make out his motives from there


Not considered terrorist attack if he is white. White folks can't be trusted with guns.



Novus ordu seclorum said:


> No comparison. This is a terrorist act because of a white racist ideology. Now imagine the US federal government forced around 25% of the whites in New York to "reeducation" prison camps because of this terrorism! That would be gross abuse and persecution, and the Chinese government is doing it to the Uighurs, destroying the lives of millions who are too frightened to say it in China. This borders on genocide. In contrast, in America a white supremacist extremist is brought before a black judge in court.



Looking at the number of bombings and murders perhaps the federal government should force around 25% of the whites in New York to "reeducation" prison camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Harris says U.S. 'seeing an epidemic of hate' after mass shooting in Buffalo​Reuters
May 16, 2022

WASHINGTON, May 15 (Reuters) - U.S. Vice President Kamala Harris said the United States was seeing "an epidemic of hate" after an 18-year-old white gunman shot 10 people to death on Saturday at a grocery store in a Black neighborhood of upstate New York.

"Law enforcement is proceeding with its investigation, but what is clear is that we are seeing an epidemic of hate across our country that has been evidenced by acts of violence and intolerance," Harris said in a statement on Sunday.

"Racially-motivated hate crimes or acts of violent extremism are harms against all of us," she added.









Harris says U.S. 'seeing an epidemic of hate' after mass shooting in Buffalo


U.S. Vice President Kamala Harris said the United States was seeing "an epidemic of hate" after an 18-year-old white gunman shot 10 people to death on Saturday at a grocery store in a Black neighborhood of upstate New York.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

beijingwalker said:


> Imagine is he operative word, they do imagine too much.


Ya, requires a lot of imagination for what is happening to a minority in China to happen in America. We never know it can happen, however unlikely, which is why we have to be vigilant for the sake of freedom. Unfortunately, the nightmare is real for Uighurs. 



Not even including the cultural and religious persecution.



khansaheeb said:


> Looking at the number of bombings and murders perhaps the federal government should force around 25% of the whites in New York to "reeducation" prison camps.


Assuming guilt by association is racism as well and a crime against humanity. It can happen when racists rule the government.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Ya, requires a lot of imagination for what is happening to a minority in China to happen in America. We never know it can happen, however unlikely, which is why we have to be vigilante for the sake of freedom. Unfortunately, the nightmare is real for Uighurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even including the cultural and religious persecution.
> 
> 
> Assuming guilt by association which is racism too. That happens when racists are ruling the government.


He is making up his poor English accent. What a poor propaganda piece.


----------



## beijingwalker

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Assuming guilt by association which is racism too. That happens when racists are ruling the government.


The real genocide happened in Australia, you genocided the local population and are now happily living on a stolen land soaked with locals blood, we all know this fact very well.


----------



## khansaheeb

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> No comparison. This is a terrorist act because of a white racist ideology. Now imagine the US federal government forced around 25% of the whites in New York to "reeducation" prison camps because of this terrorism! That would be gross abuse and persecution, and the Chinese government is doing it to the Uighurs, destroying the lives of millions who are too frightened to say it in China. This borders on genocide. In contrast, in America a white supremacist extremist is brought before a black judge in court.


Was this terrorist Australian or has family in Australia?


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

khansaheeb said:


> He is making up his poor English accent. What a poor propaganda piece.


Tough life in America. Why not move to Xinjiang and experience the lovely freedom there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Tough life in America. Why not move to Xinjiang and experience the lovely freedom there.


We got hundreds of video debunking those lies, but Australia's genocide against the local native people is a matter of fact which is not disputable.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Dalit

Hamartia Antidote said:


> or he is just a nut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payton Gendron threatened school shooting before Buffalo attack
> 
> 
> State police called to high school in 2021 over incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New evidence is adding further context to the white supremacist mass shooting that killed 10 people in a supermarket in Buffalo, New York, on Saturday.
> 
> Payton Gendron, 18, who has been charged with murder over the attack, had previously threatened to shoot up his high school and was taken into custody for a mental health evaluation, an anonymous law enforcement source told The Associated Press.
> 
> In 2021, the then-17-year-old talked about committing a shooting at Susquehanna Valley Central High School in Broome County, New York.
> 
> 
> The threats to the school came in comments to fellow students, _The Buffalo News_ reported on Saturday, citing unnamed government sources.
> 
> “A school official reported that this very troubled young man had made statements indicating that he wanted to do a shooting, either at a graduation ceremony, or sometime after,” the official said.
> 
> This prompted school officials to call New York state troopers, who took Mr Gendron into custody under the state’s mental health law for evaluation.
> 
> He was in treatment for about a day and a half before being released, Buffalo police commissioner Joseph Gramaglia said during a press conference on Sunday, though he did not describe the extent or findings of the treatment.
> 
> The school threats are the latest piece of evidence suggesting Mr Gendron was enamoured with violence.
> 
> They join a body of evidence suggesting Mr Gendron was radicalised online and driven by white supremacist hatred.
> 
> “The evidence that we have uncovered so far makes no mistake that this is an absolutely racist hate crime,” Mr Gramaglia said during the press conference. “This is someone who has hate in their heart, soul and mind.”
> 
> Officials have already executed a search warrant on Mr Gendron’s car, and are in the process of obtaining more to search his home and social media accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/education/best-high-schools/new-york/districts/susquehanna-valley-central-school-district/susquehanna-valley-senior-high-school-14106
> 
> 
> 
> Susquehanna Valley Senior High School​
> View attachment 844369



Nah. He ain't JUST a nut. You are stuck with far right terrorism. This isn't going anywhere. Don't cuss us if you see some white dude going bezerk once in a while to secure a place in Valhalla.


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

beijingwalker said:


> The real genocide happened in Australia


No comparison with past. Australia budgets 15-20 billion dollars annually on Indigenous communities. No comparison with China's persecution against culture and religion today. I have seen women here in full veil covering their face walking in markets.


----------



## beijingwalker

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> No comparison with past. Australia budgets 15-20 billion dollars annually on Indigenous communities. No comparison with China's persecution against culture and religion today. I have seen women here in full veil covering their face walking in markets.


You killed them all and Uyghur population enjoy the highest growth among all Chinese ethnic group, increased to over 12 million now from only 6 million barely 3 decades ago, how 's the change of Autralian native population? when will you give your stolen land back to the native people?


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

beijingwalker said:


> You killed them all and Uyghur population enjoy the highest growth among all Chinese ethnic group, increased to over 12 million now from only 6 million barely 3 decades ago, how 's the change of Autralian native population? when will you give your stolen land back to the native people?


Poor guy you are so desperate to win. Killed them all, yet over 15 billion dollars budgeted annually for indigenous communities, plus they have their own flags which fly alongside Australian flag. As I said no comparison with China.


----------



## beijingwalker

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Poor guy you are so desperate to win. Killed them all, yet over 15 billion dollars budgeted annually for indigenous communities, plus they have their own flags which fly alongside Australian flag. As I said no comparison with China.


When will you go back to your ancestrol lands and give Australia back to the local natives? You killed them all doesn't mean you killed every single of them, but killed them enough to make their number oblivious in today's Australia.


----------



## kingQamaR

The more common argument against gun control is implicitly racist — but in the other directions.Mention gun control and you’ll immediately be told that only law abiding Americans would be disarmed; that criminals would always get guns. And we know who is meant by “law abiding” and “criminal


----------



## gambit

kingQamaR said:


> They really aren't. While a fair amount of Europeans find the concept mildly unsettling or questionable most don't really know or care about it terribly much because it* has no effect on them. *Frankly I'm not familair with anyone trying to get us to repeal the 2nd Amendment. May I ask who told you that they cared so much? was it perhaps Newsmax or Fox News


Then what is the point of this thread?

This is not foreign affairs, is it? A crime in the US does not trigger a same crime anywhere else, does it? A pistol is not a nuclear bomb, right? Sure, you have the freedom to talk about anything, but from my experience, when it comes to guns and related crimes, the only reason why would any non-American want to bring up the issue is to feel 'superior' to the Americans.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## gambit

tman786 said:


> I got the video of the shooting on WhatsApp. It's horrific. His aim is super accurate. He shot several victims in the head in quick secession. *I'm glad I don't live in the USA.*


And we are glad you are not here.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mili

beijingwalker said:


> We got hundreds of video debunking those lies, but Australia's genocide against the local native people is a matter of fact which is not disputable.


A little known fact, the aust natives, were not recognized as human by the law of the invaders from england until the 70s, that's 1970s, not 1770s.
So according to their law, the invaders in the photos were not committing any crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## EAGLE777

He killed 8 people in like 10 seconds i saw the video it was a massacre.


----------



## Chen Jie

I think US is having a huge problem, racism is eveey where, you would be safer as an uighur in China than a black or Asian.lol


----------



## SecularNationalist

beijingwalker said:


> At least 10 people killed in mass shooting at Buffalo supermarket​


Just another white lone wolf who needs a therapy.
Since he was not from a religion of desert he is not a terrorist.
Open and shut case.
Poor white guy suffering from depression caused by Muslims immigrants in his country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Sharma Ji said:


> Teenage angst, hormones, probably a bad personal situation... girl left him, daddyless, broke, drunk mother, a rough poverty striken life... so either, or, or any other bad scenario of the sort could have played a part. I saw that disturbing vid someone posted here, he was obviously broadcasting, looking for approval from somewhere, be a hero.. basically a guy who had given up on life..
> 
> most terrorists have a similar story, racial or religious... circumstances drive them to insanity and into murderous rages.. very sad, the needless loss of life.. RIP


Idk,to me he doesn't appear to be a typical impulsive teenager at all, look at his steady hands and pinpoint accuracy in the video, the whole attack was executed in such a calming manner without signs of hesitation, he even said sorry to a man he almost shot in a playful tone, as if he was just a naughty boy doing harmless pranks on people. holy f-

no wonder majority of serial killers are white males... some of them are just born nut jobs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

haha the mass murderer was a redneck like the christchurch shooting.

Had it been somebody else of colour or different ethnicity it would have been a terrorist attack, a thug, or a criminal, blah, blah, blah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

white people have DNA issues for murder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Tough life in America. Why not move to Xinjiang and experience the lovely freedom there.


Xinjiang feels safer becos you can walk on street and wouldnt get shot ramdomly. 

What is the point of freedom and human right if you dont even have the lives to enjoy it?

You like to post comical video? I share with you one and with same narrative...






And share some comment from the video....


_*"If this guy ever worked in the police force and is concerned about the safety of his family in China, he will know that an ex-policeman who "fled" overseas from Xinjiang region with the kind experience he described is so easy to identify. Sunglasses and a mask, seriously? CNN's screenwriter and props team really need to up their game."*_


----------



## Asif Mayet

China must help the Blacks and Hispanics by taking this matter to the UN ,and finance them so they can create their own country on the land mass of USA .


----------



## StraightEdge

Other nations should show concern for how minorities are being genocided in US. Notice how the white man was not shot by police, a black guy with a knife would have been shot 15 times within a min.

That's a fact, through research. 
Black people more than three times as likely as white people to be killed during a police encounter​Mapping racial disparities in deaths by police | News | Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Asif Mayet said:


> China must help the Blacks and Hispanics by taking this matter to the UN



Luckily they don't have to help the Asians here.


----------



## BHAN85

American white supremacist are the most ridicule and stupid thing over the face of Earth.

Using their own arguments, Native American people could kill all American white supremacists.


----------



## Cthulhu

This Is America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vanguard One

An Orange County Sheriff's Department K-9 unit checks the grounds at Geneva Presbyterian Church in Laguna Woods, Calif. on Sunday after a fatal shooting.
Damian Dovarganes/AP

*A gunman in deadly attack at California church was Chinese immigrant motivated by hate for Taiwanese people, authorities said.*

The shooting killed Dr. John Cheng, 52, and five others were wounded in an attack at a Southern California church, authorities said at a Monday news conference.

Orange County Sheriff Don Barnes said the motive of the shooting was a grievance between the shooter, identified as a Chinese immigrant, and the Taiwanese community. China claims Taiwan is a part of its national territory and has not ruled out force to bring the island under its rule.

Barnes said the suspect drove to the Orange County church, where he was not a regular attendee, secured the doors and started shooting. The gunman had placed 4 Molotov cocktail-like devices inside the church, the sheriff said.

Barnes said Cheng, survived by a wife and two children, heroically charged at the shooter and attempted to disarm him, allowing others to intervene. A pastor hit the gunman on the head with a chair and parishioners hog-tied him with electrical cords. But Barnes said Cheng was hit by gunshots.


"Understanding that there was elderly everywhere and they couldn't get out of the premises because the doors had been chained .. he took it upon himself to charge across the room and to do everything he could to disable the assailant," said Orange County District Attorney Todd Spitzer.

The Orange County Sheriff's Department tweeted that David Chou, 68, of Las Vegas has been booked on one count of murder and five counts of attempted murder. The suspect lawfully purchased the two 9mm pistols in Las Vegas, said Stephen Galloway, ATF Los Angeles assistant special agent in charge.

Jerry Chen had just stepped into the kitchen of the church's fellowship hall around 1:30 p.m. Sunday when he heard the gunshots.

Chen, 72, a longtime member of the Irvine Taiwanese Presbyterian Church, which worships at Geneva Presbyterian Church in Laguna Woods, peeked around the corner and saw others screaming, running and ducking under tables.

"I knew someone was shooting," he said. "I was very, very scared. I ran out the kitchen door to call 911. "

Four of the five people wounded suffered critical gunshot injuries. Orange County Fire Authority official Michael Contreras said two of the wounded were in good condition, two were in stable condition and the status of the fifth patient was undetermined.

"I will tell you that evil was in that church yesterday," Spitzer said.

There is a lot of evidence that the suspect "had an absolute bias against the Taiwanese people, its country, as a Chinese or mainland national," Spitzer said.

The suspect left notes in his vehicle concerning "his hatred of the Taiwanese people," the sheriff said.

Jail records show Chou is being held on $1 million bail. It's not immediately known whether he has a lawyer who can speak on his behalf.

The church was cordoned off Monday with yellow police tape and several bouquets of flowers were left outside the church grounds.

But on Sunday afternoon, Chen said he was in such a state of shock that he was unable to tell the operator his location when he called 911 from the church's parking lot.

"I had to ask someone else for the address," he said.

Chen said a group of about 40 congregants had gathered in the fellowship hall for a luncheon after a morning service to welcome their former Pastor Billy Chang, a beloved and respected community member who had served the church for 20 years. Chang moved back to Taiwan two years ago. This was his first time back stateside, Chen said.

"Everyone had just finished lunch," he said. "They were taking photos with Pastor Chang. I had just finished my lunch and went into the kitchen."

That was when he heard the gunshots and ran out.

Soon afterward, Chen said he heard the details of what happened inside from others who came out. Fellow congregants told Chen that when the gunman stopped to reload, Chang hit him on the head with a chair while others moved quickly to grab his gun. They then subdued him and tied him up, Chen said.

"It was amazing how brave (Chang) and the others were," he said. "This is just so sad. I never, ever thought something like this would happen in my church, in my community."

Most of the church's members are older, highly educated Taiwanese immigrants, Chen said.

"We're mostly retirees and the average age of our church is 80," he said.

Orange County Undersheriff Jeff Hallock praised the parishioners' quick work to detain the gunman.

"That group of churchgoers displayed what we believe is exceptional heroism and bravery in intervening to stop the suspect. They undoubtedly prevented additional injuries and fatalities," Hallock said. "I think it's safe to say that had people not intervened, it could have been much worse."

The shooting came a day after an 18-year-old man shot and killed 10 people at a supermarket in Buffalo, New York.

As news of the shooting broke on the heels of the racist rampage in Buffalo — where the white gunman allegedly targeted a supermarket in a predominantly Black neighborhood — fear spread that the Taiwanese congregation had also been targets of a hate crime.

Laguna Woods was built as a senior living community and later became a city. More than 80% of residents in the city of 18,000 people about 50 miles (80 kilometers) southeast of Los Angeles are at least 65. The shooting was in an area with a cluster of houses of worship, including Catholic, Lutheran and Methodist churches and a Jewish synagogue.

Those wounded by gunshots included four Asian men, ages 66, 75, 82 and 92, and an 86-year-old Asian woman, the sheriff's department said.

It was not immediately clear whether all of the victims were of Taiwanese descent.

Tensions between China and Taiwan are at the highest in decades, with Beijing stepping up its military harassment by flying fighter jets toward the self-governing island. China has not ruled out force to reunify with Taiwan, which split from the mainland during a civil war in 1949.

Taiwan's chief representative in the U.S., Bi-khim Hsiao, offered condolences to the families on Twitter.

"I join the families of the victims and Taiwanese American communities in grief and pray for the speedy recovery of the wounded survivors," Hsiao wrote on Sunday.

The deadliest shooting inside a U.S. church was in 2017 in Sutherland Springs, Texas. A gunman opened fire during a Sunday service at First Baptist Church and killed more than two dozen people.

In 2015, Dylann Roof fired dozens of bullets during the closing prayer of a 2015 Bible study session at Charleston's Mother Emanuel AME Church in South Carolina. Nine members of the Black congregation were killed in the racist violence and Roof became the first person in the U.S. sentenced to death for a federal hate crime. His appeal remains before the Supreme Court.









California church shooter was motivated by hate for Taiwanese people, officials say


A gunman killed a 52-year-old man and wounded five others in an attack at a Southern California church on Sunday, authorities said.




www.npr.org


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Suspected California church gunman is Taiwanese immigrant: Taipei official


The suspect – originally identified by US authorities as being from mainland China – has been charged with one count of murder and five counts of attempted murder




www.scmp.com






The suspect – identified as David Chou, 68, who lived in Las Vegas – has been charged with one count of murder and five counts of attempted murder
The gunman left notes in his vehicle concerning ‘his hatred of the Taiwanese people’, said Orange County Sheriff Don Barnes
A deadly mass shooting at a Taiwanese church congregation in southern California was carried out by an immigrant from mainland China who was motivated by “hatred” towards Taiwan, local authorities said on Monday.
The suspect in Sunday’s attack “had an absolute bias against the Taiwanese people, its country, as a Chinese or mainland national”, Orange County District Attorney Todd Spitzer said.

Chinese authorities and state media commentators frequently make reference to the use of violence in order to take control of the self-governed island, which Beijing claims as its own territory.






The booking photo of David Chou, 68, who has been charged in the mass shooting at a Taiwanese-American church in southern California. Photo: AFP/Orange County Sheriff’s Department


Orange County Sheriff Don Barnes called the attack a “politically motivated hate incident” and said the suspect left notes in his vehicle related to “his hatred of the Taiwanese people”.

The suspect, David Chou, a 68-year-old living in Las Vegas, was not a regular attendee at the Geneva Presbyterian Church in Laguna Woods, Barnes said.
When Chou arrived, he barred the doors and began shooting at people. He also placed four Molotov cocktail-like devices inside the church, Barnes said.

He was arrested and charged with one count of murder and five counts of attempted murder.

Authorities said the five injured victims – four men aged 66 to 92 and an 86-year-old woman – suffered gunshot wounds. Two were in good condition, two were in stable condition, and the fifth person’s status was undetermined, Orange County Fire Authority official Michael Contreras said.
The deceased victim, 52-year-old Dr John Cheng, was shot when he charged at the gunman and tried to disarm him. Authorities said that a pastor then hit the shooter on the head with a chair and parishioners used electrical cords to tie him up.

“Understanding that there was elderly everywhere and they couldn’t get out of the premises because the doors had been chained … he took it upon himself to charge across the room and to do everything he could to disable the assailant,” said Spitzer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Most likely a pro-KMT member from Taiwan.

The Mainland Chinese wouldn't use the romanization of "Chou".

Instead, it would use "Zhou" instead of "Chou".

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

If this violence was committed the opposite way, (or by someone else) the usual suspect would be posting about it almost instantaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most likely a pro-KMT member from Taiwan.
> 
> The Mainland Chinese wouldn't use the romanization of "Chou".
> 
> Instead, it would use "Zhou" instead of "Chou".



Well a quick search shows there are mainland people using Chou on LinkedIn



https://cn.linkedin.com/in/frank-chou-94095068





https://cn.linkedin.com/in/jacqueline-chou-37b06326





https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessica-chou-9300a362


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There are mainland people using Chou on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 
> https://cn.linkedin.com/in/frank-chou-94095068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cn.linkedin.com/in/jacqueline-chou-37b06326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessica-chou-9300a362



Those Mainland Chinese who prefer to use "Chou" are mostly those who idolized toward Taiwan or Hong Kong.

This guy is most likely a blue Taiwanese who hates those green Taiwanese, just like those Russian-speaking Ukrainians hate those Ukrainian-speaking Ukrainians.


----------



## Oldman1

MultaniGuy said:


> haha the mass murderer was a redneck like the christchurch shooting.
> 
> Had it been somebody else of colour or different ethnicity it would have been a terrorist attack, a thug, or a criminal, blah, blah, blah.











Accused NYC Subway Shooter Pleads Not Guilty to Terror Charge


Frank James, the man accused of opening fire on a packed New York City subway car during the morning rush hour last month, pleaded not guilty to terrorism and gun charges.




www.bloomberg.com





OK nvm I take that back, this was designated terrorist attack.









What we know about Buffalo supermarket shooting suspect Payton Gendron | CNN


The 18-year-old man who allegedly shot and killed 10 people in Buffalo, New York, on Saturday afternoon was motivated by hate, authorities said, targeting a supermarket in the heart of a predominantly Black community.




www.cnn.com





The US Department of Justice is investigating the shooting "as a hate crime and an act of racially-motivated violent extremism," according to Attorney General Merrick Garland.
Payton S. Gendron of Conklin, New York, was charged with first-degree murder, Erie County District Attorney John J. Flynn said in a news release. He has pleaded not guilty.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> Accused NYC Subway Shooter Pleads Not Guilty to Terror Charge
> 
> 
> Frank James, the man accused of opening fire on a packed New York City subway car during the morning rush hour last month, pleaded not guilty to terrorism and gun charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK nvm I take that back, this was designated terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we know about Buffalo supermarket shooting suspect Payton Gendron | CNN
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old man who allegedly shot and killed 10 people in Buffalo, New York, on Saturday afternoon was motivated by hate, authorities said, targeting a supermarket in the heart of a predominantly Black community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US Department of Justice is investigating the shooting "as a hate crime and an act of racially-motivated violent extremism," according to Attorney General Merrick Garland.
> Payton S. Gendron of Conklin, New York, was charged with first-degree murder, Erie County District Attorney John J. Flynn said in a news release. He has pleaded not guilty.



Dude, the youths of your country are getting really fcked up.

They are either obsessed with race or LGBTQ, and can you see any future for your country when the youngsters are not interested for study and STEM anymore?

Even China is your main competitor right now, we feel sorry for you to see the downfall of your country.

The 21st century Cold War will be quite short lived and nowhere as intense as the one from the 20th century, since the US doesn't have any left power to compete anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Dude, the youths of your country are getting really fcked up.
> 
> They are either obsessed with race or LGBTQ, and can you see any future for your country when the youngsters are not interested for study and STEM anymore?
> 
> Even China is your main competitor right now, we feel sorry for you to see the downfall of your country.
> 
> The 21st century Cold War will be quite short lived and nowhere as intense as the one from the 20th century, since the US doesn't have any left power to compete anymore.


Dude I feel sorry for the Chinese especially how you guys deal with COVID. I'm sorry that Chinese have to live and work 996 working system. 

On Tuesday, the Tesla boss praised Chinese factory workers for pulling extreme hours while taking a shot at American workers. “There is just a lot of super talented hardworking people in China who strongly believe in manufacturing,” the billionaire said. “They won’t just be burning the midnight oil, they will be burning the 3am oil, they won’t even leave the factory type of thing, whereas in America people are trying to avoid going to work at all.”









Elon Musk praises Chinese workers for ‘burning the 3am oil’ – here’s what that really looks like


Tesla’s massive Shanghai ‘Giga-factory’ pushes its workers to the limit to meet production targets amid an ongoing pandemic lockdown




www.theguardian.com




Musk’s comment comes as Tesla’s massive Shanghai “Giga-factory” pushes its workers to the limit to meet production targets amid an ongoing pandemic lockdown.

In April, Tesla restricted its Shanghai workers from leaving the factory under a so-called “closed-loop” system originally developed by Chinese authorities to contain Beijing Olympics participants. While locked inside, the workers were reportedly made to work 12-hour shifts, six days in a row, and to sleep on factory floors. Production at the plant was forced to halt this week due to parts shortages, the company said.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> Dude I feel sorry for the Chinese especially how you guys deal with COVID. I'm sorry that Chinese have to live and work 996 working system.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Tesla boss praised Chinese factory workers for pulling extreme hours while taking a shot at American workers. “There is just a lot of super talented hardworking people in China who strongly believe in manufacturing,” the billionaire said. “They won’t just be burning the midnight oil, they will be burning the 3am oil, they won’t even leave the factory type of thing, whereas in America people are trying to avoid going to work at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk praises Chinese workers for ‘burning the 3am oil’ – here’s what that really looks like
> 
> 
> Tesla’s massive Shanghai ‘Giga-factory’ pushes its workers to the limit to meet production targets amid an ongoing pandemic lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musk’s comment comes as Tesla’s massive Shanghai “Giga-factory” pushes its workers to the limit to meet production targets amid an ongoing pandemic lockdown.
> 
> In April, Tesla restricted its Shanghai workers from leaving the factory under a so-called “closed-loop” system originally developed by Chinese authorities to contain Beijing Olympics participants. While locked inside, the workers were reportedly made to work 12-hour shifts, six days in a row, and to sleep on factory floors. Production at the plant was forced to halt this week due to parts shortages, the company said.



Your ancestors also worked hard to build America.

If they were cozy like the current generation of the American youths, then your country wouldn't even exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Your ancestors also worked hard to build America.
> 
> If they were cozy like the current generation of the American youths, then your country wouldn't even exist.


And yet immigrants come to the country even die trying. Maybe they should all go to China in that type of system then.


----------



## kankan326

Another lie from anti-China resource. The gunman is Taiwan immigrant. Not from mainland China. Mainland Chinese spell his last name "周" as "Zhou". Taiwanese spell it as "Chou"


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> And yet immigrants come to the country even die trying. Maybe they should all go to China in that type of system then.



China is 100% homogeneous, and it is impossible for the immigrants in the US to be as well-organized as the Chinese society.

China has beaten the R0 = 10 Omicron BA.2, and this feat is even harder than intercepting all your nuclear missiles.

No country in the history was even close to the well-organized level of the PRC, and that's why the PRC is a juggernaut that you can never compete with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kankan326

Pro-independence Taiwan people made the lie to instigate hatred toward mainland Chinese. The gunman is not mainland Chinese immigrant.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

KMT has taken millions of people from the mainland, and his family may be one of them.








Retreat of the government of the Republic of China to Taiwan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




This explains the contradiction between his origin and accent.
BTW, I remember Zhou and Chou are different pronunciations of the same Chinese character. This is due to the difference between the common dialect in Taiwan and standard Mandarin.





周姓 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.m.wikipedia.org




According to this website, pronunciation of 周, Zhou in Mandarin, Chou in Taiwan, Chau/Chow in Hong Kong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Why the same people who never got problems in China but turned into mass shooters once they live in US? nurture over nature?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

"Chinese immigrant" technically not wrong. Just could be misleading for some.

Article is actually agreeing that Taiwanese is Chinese, given that Taiwan is part of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Why the same people who never got problems in China but turned into mass shooters once they live in US? nurture over nature?


----------



## Falconless

beijingwalker said:


> Why the same people who never got problems in China but turned into mass shooters once they live in US? nurture over nature?


It must be the water, turning everyone into terrorists.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dungeness

He was born in 1953 in Taiwan, Republic of China. “Pro-Unification” Chinese killing “Pro-Independence” Chinese. When the time comes, Taiwanese will go through a bloody Infighting, before PLA's landing. 









加州槍擊台裔教會嫌周文偉身份曝 竟是台灣出生、還當過預官


美國南加州橘郡15日爆發一起嚴重槍擊事件，一名亞裔槍手闖進當地一個台裔教會開火，造成1人當場喪命，另有5人輕重傷，如今槍手的身份背景及犯案動機也全都被曝光。據信，該名槍手為68歲的亞裔美籍人士周文偉（David Chou），因不滿兩岸近期的緊張局勢才會發動攻擊。




tw.news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

It has now been confirmed by the Taipei rep office in LA that the gunman was born in Taiwan and served in the TWN military. 
https://bit.ly/3LjYd3x

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526411992025559040

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

looking the comments of Chinese v westerners.. here is what i have observed

1) West (especially USA) is no body to talk about human rights, what the crimes they have done to muslim world is well documented. I dont care about blacks etc as they seem to play the slavery card too ofhen . Grow up you had a black president.

2) China never claimed to be champion of human rights and is certainly more honest than the west. What they do in china is thier business.

3) Concerning whites and thier racism, it is more to do with thier mentality. if you are raised up with an idea that you are superior bcos of your color you eventually end up doing horrible things. The Japs did it against the chinese in Nanking bcos they taught chinese were inferior. the RSS hindus do it against muslims for the same reason.

4) china's resentment against USA is deeper than people think. e.g. US gave sanctuary to the horrible Japs at Unit 731 in exchange for medical know how. Imagine these people did unspeakable things to Chinese and China an ally of US finds out US allowed them in US to work and live... Yet most americans dont even know this.

5) Some people have suggested they they feel sorry for Chinese?.

why?

ignorance has no bounds.

US GDP is $24T v $30T debt, China is growing at 6% where as US at 2%, US homeless, poor school quality, not a single high speed train, third class roads, infrastructure etc Actually feel sorry for americans they are ignorant on the economic time bomb they are sitting on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> Dude I feel sorry for the Chinese especially how you guys deal with COVID. I'm sorry that Chinese have to live and work 996 working system.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Tesla boss praised Chinese factory workers for pulling extreme hours while taking a shot at American workers. “There is just a lot of super talented hardworking people in China who strongly believe in manufacturing,” the billionaire said. “They won’t just be burning the midnight oil, they will be burning the 3am oil, they won’t even leave the factory type of thing, whereas in America people are trying to avoid going to work at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk praises Chinese workers for ‘burning the 3am oil’ – here’s what that really looks like
> 
> 
> Tesla’s massive Shanghai ‘Giga-factory’ pushes its workers to the limit to meet production targets amid an ongoing pandemic lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musk’s comment comes as Tesla’s massive Shanghai “Giga-factory” pushes its workers to the limit to meet production targets amid an ongoing pandemic lockdown.
> 
> In April, Tesla restricted its Shanghai workers from leaving the factory under a so-called “closed-loop” system originally developed by Chinese authorities to contain Beijing Olympics participants. While locked inside, the workers were reportedly made to work 12-hour shifts, six days in a row, and to sleep on factory floors. Production at the plant was forced to halt this week due to parts shortages, the company said.


Lol.. I feel sorry for american, governor by incompetent idiots who killed more than a million american and we have cheer leaders try praising them. 

What a pathetic country US is.


----------



## Chen Jie

kankan326 said:


> Another lie from anti-China resource. The gunman is Taiwan immigrant. Not from mainland China. Mainland Chinese spell his last name "周" as "Zhou". Taiwanese spell it as "Chou"
> View attachment 844715


I was thinking the same, nobody spells the name Chou in Mainland China. In Mainland China we spell it as Zhou. These buggers were trying to play the anti Mainland card.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FBI Opens Hate Crime Investigation Into Shooting Attack On Taiwanese Americans At A Presbyterian Church


The suspect, David Chou, 68, “was upset about political tensions between China and Taiwan,” says Orange County sheriff.




laist.com




FBI Opens Hate Crime Investigation Into Shooting Attack On Taiwanese Americans At A Presbyterian Church​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HydraChess

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most likely a pro-KMT member from Taiwan.
> 
> The Mainland Chinese wouldn't use the romanization of "Chou".
> 
> Instead, it would use "Zhou" instead of "Chou".


Bullshit. Must be a Wu Mao.

BTW, meet Minxia Chou.


https://sm.nwafu.edu.cn/english2/faculties/AssociateProfessor/365708.htm



She is a professor in Northwest A&F University, Yangling, Shaanxi.

No relation to Taiwan

So your entire point is bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well a quick search shows there are mainland people using Chou on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 
> https://cn.linkedin.com/in/frank-chou-94095068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cn.linkedin.com/in/jacqueline-chou-37b06326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessica-chou-9300a362


All this is moot. Taiwanese officials confirm David Chou was born in Taiwan in 1953.









U.S. church shooting gunman a Taiwanese-American: envoy - Focus Taiwan


San Francisco, May 16 (CNA) The alleged gunman in a mass shooting at a California church Sunday that resulted in one dead and five wounded was born and raised in Taiwan before immigrating to the United States, Taiwan's representative to Los Angeles told CNA Monday.




focustaiwan.tw





In fact he was part of the Taiwanese armed forces.









Laguna Woods shooting was a hate crime targeting Taiwanese people, sheriff says


'It is believed the suspect involved was upset about political tensions between China and Taiwan,' Orange County Sheriff Don Barnes said.




www.latimes.com





"But an official from the Taipei Economic and Cultural Office in Los Angeles said Chou was born in Taiwan, holds a Taiwanese passport and did compulsory military service in Taiwan."



HydraChess said:


> Bullshit. Must be a Wu Mao.
> 
> BTW, meet Minxia Chou.
> 
> 
> https://sm.nwafu.edu.cn/english2/faculties/AssociateProfessor/365708.htm
> 
> 
> 
> She is a professor in Northwest A&F University, Yangling, Shaanxi.
> 
> No relation to Taiwan
> 
> So your entire point is bullshit.


No you are the bullshitter.



https://baike.baidu.com/item/%E4%B8%91%E6%95%8F%E9%9C%9E/10671830



Her name is 丑 which is actually romanized Chou in Pinyin.

Perps name is 周 which is romanized Chou in Taiwan and Zhou in mainland.

Taiwanese officials already admit he was Taiwanese passport holder born in Taiwan and ex member of Taiwanese armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

He was obviously Taiwanese himself. Chou is a Taiwanese spelling of the surname Zhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Beast said:


> Lol.. I feel sorry for american, governor by incompetent idiots who killed more than a million american and we have cheer leaders try praising them.
> 
> What a pathetic country US is.


If I had to make a choice between China and or USA overall, I would choose China.


----------



## gambit

MultaniGuy said:


> If I had to make a choice between China and or USA overall, I would choose China.


And we are glad you would. 

But think about what you said and think hard...

You would choose China, but would China choose you? That is the greater and more important question. Most likely you are a Muslim, so look at how they are treating the Muslims in China. If China choose you, it would be for an underclass. Theirs is a 5000 yrs civilization and they made no bones about it. How old or young is Pakistan?

Since it is likely that China would not choose you, guess who they choose instead? US. They sent their best and brightest to US. Tens of thousands of them. You would not choose US to insult US, but China chose US anyway. That pretty much tell you what the Chinese thinks of your opinion of US. So as you mocked US in public, the Chinese sneered at you in private. China for Chinese and Pakistan for Pakistanis, and keep it that way.

But that is not all. We will take you even as you hate US. We choose Chinese rejects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

tower9 said:


> He was obviously Taiwanese himself. Chou is a Taiwanese spelling of the surname Zhou.


No you're wrong because it goes against the formula: Taiwanese that do something good are Taiwanese but those who do something bad are Chinese.

Never mind the fact that he was born in Taiwan, served in the Taiwanese military, spoke Taiwanese...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

But according to you guys here, since Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese, this make Chou a Chinese regardless of the spelling of his name. So this is a Chinese on Chinese killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tower9

gambit said:


> But according to you guys here, since Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese, this make Chou a Chinese regardless of the spelling of his name. So this is a Chinese on Chinese killing.


Yes it is. But it’s the media trying to paint this as the evil Chinese hurting the innocent Taiwanese when it is clear that the shooter was Taiwanese himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

tower9 said:


> Yes it is. But it’s the media trying to paint this as the evil Chinese hurting the innocent Taiwanese when it is clear that the shooter was Taiwanese himself.


Probably self radicalized from Chinese propaganda about Taiwan. It is all good in the end, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

gambit said:


> Probably self radicalized from Chinese propaganda about Taiwan. It is all good in the end, right?


You know there are different factions in Taiwan right? Don’t talk about shit you don’t know about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## gambit

tower9 said:


> You know there are different factions in Taiwan right? Don’t talk about shit you don’t know about.


So different degrees of self radicalization. Got it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gambit said:


> But according to you guys here, since Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese, this make Chou a Chinese regardless of the spelling of his name. So this is a Chinese on Chinese killing.


Uh this is true. But that's not how the media is presenting it.


----------



## KampfAlwin

KAL-EL said:


> If this violence was committed the opposite way, (or by someone else) the usual suspect would be posting about it almost instantaneously.


Kinda like what you guys are doing now? With this thread? Seriously, some of your dudes are acting like what you accuse the Chinese members for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

From across the Pacific, Taiwan's president castigates California shooting


The leader of the self-governing East Asian island condemned violence following the deadly attack against a Taiwanese congregation in California.




www.npr.org




From across the Pacific, Taiwan's president castigates California shooting​
TAIPEI, Taiwan — Taiwan's president has condemned the shooting at a Taiwanese church in California by a man reportedly driven by hatred of the island, while a lawmaker from her ruling party questioned whether Chinese propaganda was a motivating factor behind the violence.

President Tsai Ing-wen's office issued a statement Tuesday saying she condemned "any form of violence," extended her condolences to those killed and injured and had asked the island's chief representative in the U.S. to fly to California to provide assistance.

The suspect in the shooting, David Chou, 68, of Las Vegas, had ties to a Chinese-backed organization opposed to Taiwan's independence, according to Taiwanese media. Those details could not immediately be confirmed.

...

Notes reflect the suspect's dislike of the island​Chou's hatred toward the island, documented in hand-written notes that authorities found, appears to have begun when he felt he wasn't treated well while living there.

A former neighbor said Chou's life unraveled after his wife left him and his mental health had been in decline.

Chou's family appeared to be among the roughly 1 million refugees from mainland China who moved to Taiwan at around the time of the Communist sweep to power on the mainland in 1949.

The former Japanese colony had only been handed over to Nationalist Chinese rule in 1945 at the end of World War II, and relations between mainlanders and native Taiwanese were often tense.

Separated by language and lifestyle, incidents of bullying and confrontation between the sides were frequent.

Many mainlander youth, who were concentrated in the major cities, joined violent organized crime gangs with ties to the military and Chinese secret societies, in part to defend themselves against Taiwanese rivals.

The Presbyterian Church is the most prominent of the Christian dominations in Taiwan and was closely identified with the pro-democracy movement under decades of martial law era and later with the Taiwan independence cause.


----------



## Nan Yang

Identity of California shooting suspect latest source of tension across Taiwan Strait​
US authorities had identified the suspected gunman as a Chinese immigrant and US citizen and said he had a grievance with the Taiwanese community
But authorities in Taiwan later confirmed he was born and raised on the island, prompting an angry response from mainland Chinese on social media
Liu Zhen in Beijing
Published: 11:39pm, 17 May, 2022

A claim by US authorities that a shooting at a California church on Sunday was motivated by hatred against Taiwan has drawn an angry response from mainland Chinese online, after the suspected gunman was confirmed as Taiwanese himself.

The 68-year-old suspect has been identified as David Chou of Las Vegas. He is accused of killing one person and injuring five others at the church attended by retired Taiwanese immigrants in Orange County.

US authorities had identified the suspected gunman as a Chinese immigrant and US citizen and said he had a grievance with the Taiwanese community.

But Taiwanese authorities later confirmed that Chou was born and raised in Taiwan.





David Chou, 68, has been charged over the shooting at a church in California. Photo: TNS

It comes as tensions are soaring between Taiwan and mainland China, which claims the self-ruled island as part of its territory and has not ruled out the use of force to take it under mainland control.

Some mainland Chinese took to social media after the suspect was confirmed as Taiwanese.

“It was a Taiwanese shot at other Taiwanese, or a US citizen shot at other US citizens. But those who control the media wanted to wrongly direct the blame to us,” one person wrote on Weibo, China’s version of Twitter.

Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Wang Wenbin also noted that the suspect was from Taiwan and not mainland China during a regular briefing in Beijing on Tuesday.

“We hope the US government takes concrete and effective measures to address the growing problem of gun violence in their country,” Wang told reporters.

On social media, many mainland Chinese also criticised US gun policy.

“Oranges grown in the north become bitter. A Chinese man, no matter from the mainland or Taiwan, emigrated to the US and became a mass shooter. What’s wrong with that country?” another Weibo post read.

But according to Orange County District Attorney Todd Spitzer, the suspect’s motive was hatred towards Taiwan, as he is the second generation of one of many families forcibly removed from mainland China to Taiwan sometime after 1948

The case and its response highlights the complexity of the “Chinese” identity in the context of a decades-long military confrontation between the two sides of the Taiwan Strait.

While most mainland Chinese want to reunify with Taiwan, national identity and political views on the island are fragmented among different generations and people of different backgrounds.

In 1949, the communists won the Chinese civil war and occupied the mainland, while Chiang Kai-shek and his Kuomintang (KMT) party fled to Taiwan with hundreds of thousands of mainlanders.

These new arrivals had tense relations with the native Taiwanese, and during the decades of martial law under the KMT a pro-democracy movement emerged that later developed into the Taiwan independence movement

The Presbyterian Church targeted in Sunday’s shooting has closely identified with the Taiwanese pro-independence cause.


----------



## DF41

Suspect's life was collapsing before Laguna Woods church shooting


David Wenwei Chou's wife had relocated to Taiwan during a divorce. He'd sold the Vegas building he lived in and couldn't afford rent, a neighbor says.




www.latimes.com


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> From across the Pacific, Taiwan's president castigates California shooting
> 
> 
> The leader of the self-governing East Asian island condemned violence following the deadly attack against a Taiwanese congregation in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From across the Pacific, Taiwan's president castigates California shooting​
> TAIPEI, Taiwan — Taiwan's president has condemned the shooting at a Taiwanese church in California by a man reportedly driven by hatred of the island, while a lawmaker from her ruling party questioned whether Chinese propaganda was a motivating factor behind the violence.
> 
> President Tsai Ing-wen's office issued a statement Tuesday saying she condemned "any form of violence," extended her condolences to those killed and injured and had asked the island's chief representative in the U.S. to fly to California to provide assistance.
> 
> The suspect in the shooting, David Chou, 68, of Las Vegas, had ties to a Chinese-backed organization opposed to Taiwan's independence, according to Taiwanese media. Those details could not immediately be confirmed.
> 
> ...
> 
> Notes reflect the suspect's dislike of the island​Chou's hatred toward the island, documented in hand-written notes that authorities found, appears to have begun when he felt he wasn't treated well while living there.
> 
> A former neighbor said Chou's life unraveled after his wife left him and his mental health had been in decline.
> 
> Chou's family appeared to be among the roughly 1 million refugees from mainland China who moved to Taiwan at around the time of the Communist sweep to power on the mainland in 1949.
> 
> The former Japanese colony had only been handed over to Nationalist Chinese rule in 1945 at the end of World War II, and relations between mainlanders and native Taiwanese were often tense.
> 
> Separated by language and lifestyle, incidents of bullying and confrontation between the sides were frequent.
> 
> Many mainlander youth, who were concentrated in the major cities, joined violent organized crime gangs with ties to the military and Chinese secret societies, in part to defend themselves against Taiwanese rivals.
> 
> The Presbyterian Church is the most prominent of the Christian dominations in Taiwan and was closely identified with the pro-democracy movement under decades of martial law era and later with the Taiwan independence cause.


He is as Taiwanese as Chiang Kai Shek, Ma Ying Jeou and TSMC.


----------



## RescueRanger

What the actual F is wrong with people?


----------



## Dungeness

David Chou might have thought he is a defender of current Constitution of *Republic of China*, aka "Taiwan", which claims both Mainland China and Taiwan Island as "indivisible" parts of One China. It's those pro-independence Taiwanese separatists who are unconstitutional radicals.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dungeness said:


> David Chou might have thought he is a defender of current Constitution of *Republic of China*, aka "Taiwan", which claims both Mainland China and Taiwan Island as "indivisible" parts of One China. It's those pro-independence Taiwanese separatists who are unconstitutional radicals.



By shooting up a bunch of old people in a California church?









Suspect in deadly Orange County church shooting charged with 10 counts, could face death penalty


A Las Vegas man accused of killing a prominent doctor and injuring five others in a church shooting in Laguna Woods has been charged with 10 counts and could face the death penalty.




abc7.com




Suspect in deadly Orange County church shooting charged with 10 counts, could face death penalty​
...

He opened fire and in the ensuing chaos Dr. John Cheng, 52, tackled him, allowing other parishioners to subdue him and tie him up with extension cords, authorities said.

Apart from the first-degree murder charge for the death of 52-year-old John Cheng, Chou also faces 5 counts of attempted murder and four counts of possessing destructive devices with the intent to kill or harm.

...

The other injured victims, four men and one woman, were identified as being between the ages of 66 and 92.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Hamartia Antidote said:


> By shooting up a bunch of old people in a California church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect in deadly Orange County church shooting charged with 10 counts, could face death penalty
> 
> 
> A Las Vegas man accused of killing a prominent doctor and injuring five others in a church shooting in Laguna Woods has been charged with 10 counts and could face the death penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened fire and in the ensuing chaos Dr. John Cheng, 52, tackled him, allowing other parishioners to subdue him and tie him up with extension cords, authorities said.
> 
> The other injured victims, four men and one woman, were identified as being between the ages of 66 and 92.



I am just guessing the underlaying ideology of his motivation or insanity.


----------



## Dungeness

gambit said:


> But according to you guys here, since Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese, this make Chou a Chinese regardless of the spelling of his name. So this is a Chinese on Chinese killing.



Yeah, but they are either both Chinese or both Taiwanses. You can't have it both ways. I guess a headline like "California church shooter is a Taiwanese immigrant who hates Chinese" wouldn't be as juicy, and the OP wouldn't even bother to open this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

He is a proud 100% all American USMC vet.









Suspect's life was collapsing before Laguna Woods church shooting


David Wenwei Chou's wife had relocated to Taiwan during a divorce. He'd sold the Vegas building he lived in and couldn't afford rent, a neighbor says.




www.latimes.com







> Chou worked as a journalist in Taiwan before coming to the United States, Orellana said. In his adopted country, he said, *he served in the Marines* and was “very proud” of it, Orellana said, recalling how Chou draped some *20 American flags throughout his property.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WotTen

KAL-EL said:


> If this violence was committed the opposite way, (or by someone else) the usual suspect would be posting about it almost instantaneously.



If the violence were committed the opposite way, the MSM would call it an isolated incident of a mentally disturbed person.

They would *NEVER* acknowledge the Sinophobia presented in the Western media, just as they almost *NEVER* acknowledge the Islamophobia promoted.by the Western media around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> Why the same people who never got problems in China but turned into mass shooters once they live in US? nurture over nature?


It must be mess in Chinese head. All bottled up hate which finds no expression in closed Chinese society. Sudden new found freedom leads them to use it that freedom wrong. Chinese society needs a liberal western democracy based revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WotTen

Dungeness said:


> Yeah, but they are either both Chinese or both Taiwanses. You can't have it both ways. I guess a headline like "California church shooter is a Taiwanese immigrant who hates Chinese" wouldn't be as juicy, and the OP wouldn't even bother to open this thread.



Since the shooting was politically motivated, not racially, then the ethnicity of the shooter and victims is not relevant. The average Westerner doesn't know or care about the difference between China and Taiwan. They wouldn't know the difference between a Korean, Japanese or Chinese.

The mainstream Western media deliberately wants to link the words 'China' and 'hatred' as part of their anti-China propaganda campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

HydraChess said:


> It must be mess in Chinese head. All bottled up hate which finds no expression in closed Chinese society. Sudden new found freedom leads them to use it that freedom wrong. Chinese society needs a liberal western democracy based revolution.


Nope he's a Taiwanese American proud USMC veteran. He owned 20+ US flags.

He wasn't born in, educated in or ever a citizen of the PRC.

How disrespectful to a veteran of the US military. He fought for your freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HydraChess

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Nope he's a Taiwanese American proud USMC veteran. He wasn't born in, educated in or ever a citizen of the PRC.


So Taiwan and Taiwanese are not Chinese? Good to know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

HydraChess said:


> So Taiwan and Taiwanese are not Chinese? Good to know!


learned to read before splling bs, indian.
"educated in or ever a citizen of the PRC"

lol at these vietnam yankees and indians , all coming out like snakes but nowhere to be seen on the same day buffalo shooting related thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

HydraChess said:


> So Taiwan and Taiwanese are not Chinese? Good to know!


I never mentioned Chinese. I only said born in, educated in or citizen of PRC.

On the other hand he is a USMC veteran, fought for the US, citizen of the US, and an extremely patriotic one at that.

How many flags do you own? He owned 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

beijingwalker said:


> Why the same people who never got problems in China but turned into mass shooters once they live in US? nurture over nature?


Probably has something to do with access to guns. In China you banned it for a good reason right? You have people doing mass stabbings.


----------



## IblinI

HydraChess said:


> And thats a new condition? How about Chinese culture? That persists right?
> 
> 
> To counter Wu Mao infestation, everyone has to contribute. Who knows which one of you will go Chao or Zhao on others.


reported and carried on your day trolling, mr indian.


----------



## tower9

FairAndUnbiased said:


> He is a proud 100% all American USMC vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect's life was collapsing before Laguna Woods church shooting
> 
> 
> David Wenwei Chou's wife had relocated to Taiwan during a divorce. He'd sold the Vegas building he lived in and couldn't afford rent, a neighbor says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com



The guy was just a nutcase who was heavily armed unfortunately.


----------



## hyperman

_Chou was not affiliated with the Taiwanese church. *He was pictured as a retired professor in a 2019 local news story on the founding of the Las Vegas chapter of the National Association for China's Peaceful Unification.* Chou has taught bartending in schools in Taiwan and mainland China and authored several publications. He was also a translator of immigration documents. After retirement, he sometimes worked as a security guard in Las Vegas. He had legally purchased two 9mm pistols there.


County sheriff Don Barnes suspects it to be a politically motivated hate crime regarding Taiwanese-Chinese tensions. According to his statements, there were notes in Chou's vehicle alluding to "his hatred of the Taiwanese people", which is believed to stem from his past residence there, possibly during his youth. The Presbyterian Church in Taiwan has played a significant role in Taiwan's democratization.


he is a second-generation waishengren – born in Taiwan to those from mainland China._

lmao, all these CCP trolls here trying to make it seem like this dude is some tiawanese nationalist, when he is more of a One China Policy mainland CCP type guy who has hatred for Taiwanese people. He is one of you mofos, he hates taiwan. 😂


----------



## Dungeness

hyperman said:


> lmao, all these CCP trolls here trying to make it seem like this dude is some tiawanese nationalist, when he is more of a One China Policy mainland CCP type guy who *has hatred for Taiwanese people*. He is one of you mofos, he hates taiwan. 😂



Face it, until Taiwan changes its own constitution, ALL Taiwanese are Chinese citizens by law, "*Republic of China*" that it is.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FairAndUnbiased said:


> He is a proud 100% all American USMC vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect's life was collapsing before Laguna Woods church shooting
> 
> 
> David Wenwei Chou's wife had relocated to Taiwan during a divorce. He'd sold the Vegas building he lived in and couldn't afford rent, a neighbor says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com



LOL! I love how you are *intentionally leaving out the next line* from the link you posted...what a complete intentional deceiver you are FairAndUnbiased You never fail us. You cry and cry about deception and then go and do it yourself. 









Suspect's life was collapsing before Laguna Woods church shooting


David Wenwei Chou's wife had relocated to Taiwan during a divorce. He'd sold the Vegas building he lived in and couldn't afford rent, a neighbor says.




www.latimes.com





"Chou worked as a journalist in Taiwan before coming to the United States, Orellana said. In his adopted country, *he told neighbors* he served in the Marines and was “very proud” of it, Orellana said, recalling how Chou draped some 20 American flags throughout his property.

*A military spokesman said they could find no record of Chou serving in the Marines*."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

WotTen said:


> If the violence were committed the opposite way, the MSM would call it an isolated incident of a mentally disturbed person.
> 
> They would *NEVER* acknowledge the Sinophobia presented in the Western media, just as they almost *NEVER* acknowledge the Islamophobia promoted.by the Western media around the world.



The article and title was by the the South China Morning Post. At least I myself removed the immigrant mainland Chinese part from their title when it was clear the person wasn't. SCMP has since changed the title and the wording of the article a few times. It's almost unrecognizable from the edits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mili

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Suspected California church gunman is Taiwanese immigrant: Taipei official
> 
> 
> The suspect – originally identified by US authorities as being from mainland China – has been charged with one count of murder and five counts of attempted murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........................
> The suspect in Sunday’s attack “had an absolute bias against the Taiwanese people, its country, as a Chinese or mainland national”, Orange County District Attorney Todd Spitzer said.
> ........................................


Yes, mainlander or Taiwanese are Chinese. 
Didn't read all the posts but if he was from Taiwan, that would make Todd above calling him a mainland national a straight-out lie, no ?
Not that lying is unusual for usa officials, just pointing out this is not just some reporters using deliberately misleading words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mili said:


> Yes, mainlander or Taiwanese are Chinese.
> Didn't read all the posts but if he was from Taiwan, that would make Todd above calling him a mainland national a straight-out lie, no ?
> Not that lying is unusual for usa officials, just pointing out this is not just some reporters using deliberately misleading words.



His words were "...if he was Chinese *or* a Mainland National". It sounds like at the time they hadn't pieced his complete history out. I doubt David Chou was telling them much.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! I love how you are *intentionally leaving out the next line* from the link you posted...what a complete intentional deceiver you are FairAndUnbiased You never fail us. You cry and cry about deception and then go and do it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect's life was collapsing before Laguna Woods church shooting
> 
> 
> David Wenwei Chou's wife had relocated to Taiwan during a divorce. He'd sold the Vegas building he lived in and couldn't afford rent, a neighbor says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Chou worked as a journalist in Taiwan before coming to the United States, Orellana said. In his adopted country, *he told neighbors* he served in the Marines and was “very proud” of it, Orellana said, recalling how Chou draped some 20 American flags throughout his property.
> 
> *A military spokesman said they could find no record of Chou serving in the Marines*."


Doesn't matter, it proves that he is part of your patriot demographic.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Doesn't matter, it proves that he is part of your patriot demographic.



Yes, I know full well that to you being overtly deceitful doesn't matter. It's in your patriotic demographic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

He had 20+ US flags in his house and claimed to be a USMC vet.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yes, I know full well that to you being overtly deceitful doesn't matter. It's in your demographic.


theres nothing deceitful here. I quoted an excerpt from the article and it proves my point that he is extremely pro-US. whether he actually served or not is immaterial to that point. clearly he viewed US military service as a very positive thing so either he went ahead and did it, or he lied about it thinking it would make him look good. He strongly believed in the US hence why he had 20 US flags in his house.


----------



## jhungary

gambit said:


> But according to you guys here, since Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese, this make Chou a Chinese regardless of the spelling of his name. So this is a Chinese on Chinese killing.


lol

they are only see as "Chinese" when it suit them, if that is bad for China, now they are Taiwanese born, have nothing to do with China,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FairAndUnbiased said:


> theres nothing deceitful here.



No, no,no you can't weasel out of this.

You said he was in the Marines multiple times in this thread even though you saw in the article you linked that the military has no record of him.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> He is a proud 100% all American USMC vet.





FairAndUnbiased said:


> Nope he's a Taiwanese American proud USMC veteran.





FairAndUnbiased said:


> On the other hand he is a USMC veteran,





FairAndUnbiased said:


> How disrespectful to a veteran of the US military. He fought for your freedom.



I know in your demographic being deceitful is not a big deal but let's not try backpedaling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

You guys are arguing about the wrong point, the real point is why law abiding people, living in either Taiwan or the Maind, became mass murderers once living in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> You guys are arguing about the wrong point, the real point is why law abiding people, living in either Taiwan or the Maind, became mass murderers once living in US.


Cultural defect in Chinese. It forces them to suppress their anger and often it blows out violently... mostly due to mental issues. Also, Chinese tend to neglect mental health issues a lot.

Chinese government is aware of this defect and thats why they do not allow Chinese to easily own private firearms and monitor all their activities in realtime. Even when they are abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> Cultural defect in Chinese. It forces them to suppress their anger and often it blows out violently... mostly due to mental issues. Also, Chinese tend to neglect mental health issues a lot.


LOL, I guess all countries with high murder rate have the freedom to release their anger by blowing up or randomly shooting people on the street, US and Afghanistan top the world "freedom" list, good examples for India to follow to pursue this " freedom". Indians slave mentality that all the deeds by their western master must be right, including even mass murdering, is just mind blowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No, no,no you can't weasel out of this.
> 
> You said he was in the Marines multiple times in this thread even though you saw in the article you linked that the military has no record of him.
> 
> I know in your demographic being deceitful is not a big deal but let's not try backpedaling.



I just didn't read the whole article. I'm not a sherrif or any other government official so at most I was negligent. I took him at his word, and did not read further. I did not expect such a patriotic person to be dishonest, after all. And maybe he wasn't dishonest. Maybe he did serve before records digitization, who knows. lots of paperwork got lost in those days.

However, the sherrif, who is a government official with the duty to be truthful in carrying out the affairs of office, said David Chou was born in China, and he "lived in Taiwan as a youth". So he is distinguishing between China, and Taiwan. But how come he didn't issue any correction when Taiwanese officials admitted that he was born in Taiwan, attended high school in Taiwan, and served in the Taiwanese military?

And you personally also thought he was born in China, and even argued with multiple people here who told you otherwise. That's not negligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> LOL, I guess all countries with high murder rate have the freedom to release their anger by blowing up or randomly shooting people on the street, US and Afghanistan top the world "freedom" list, good examples for India to follow to pursue this " freedom".


Do not project your defect on others. Mental health issues are specific to Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> Do not project your defect on others. Mental health issues are specific to Chinese.


Chinese are known for higher IQ, If you call this mental issue, be my guest, Indians are totally mentally healthy, did you enjoy your morning cow pee well?


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese are known for higher IQ, If you call this mental issue, be my guest, Indians are totally mentally healthy, did you enjoy your morning cow pee well?


You DO know high IQ is often related with autism and psychopathic behaviour. Your perp fits that profile nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

jhungary said:


> lol
> 
> they are only see as "Chinese" when it suit them, if that is bad for China, now they are Taiwanese born, have nothing to do with China,,,,


???

lolwut, all I'm asking for is consistency. He was born in the same jurisdiction as the victims. So it is either Chinese shooting Chinese, or Taiwanese shooting Taiwanese. So why are different ethnicities used to describe him and the victims? This is a very simple question.


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> You DO know high IQ is often related with autism and psychopathic behaviour. Your perp fits that profile nicely.


Lol, typical cow pee effects on people's mentality


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> Lol, typical cow pee effects on people's mentality
> 
> View attachment 845091


False data, Wu-Mao moron. Chinese under-report mental issues. Thats the entire point!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> False data, Wu-Mao moron. Chinese under-report mental issues. Thats the entire point!


LOL, Denial is not a river in Egypt, go and google it yourself, cow pee drinker. and see who are more depressed.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

HydraChess said:


> False data, Wu-Mao moron. Chinese under-report mental issues. Thats the entire point!


the data isn't from self reporting.

from personal experience, Indians are colder, bureaucratic and use psychopathic adherence to rules as a form of stonewalling. 

On the other hand, Chinese are more likely to respond to emotional or moral arguments, rather than rules based ones.

In fact it is well known that Chinese mostly regard rules as 'suggestions' and this has plagued China for millenia. Foreigners even complain that Chinese never stand in line, form crowds, etc.

And you know, if you've ever been to India, how bureaucrats use rules as an excuse to stonewall you and prevent you from doing anything. You know this, I know this, everyone that's ever had even 1% contact with India knows this.


----------



## MH.Yang

"Chou"? Not "Zhou"? This should also be a Chinese from Taiwan. 
This is likely to be a conflict between KMT fans and DPP fans. 

The shameless western media once again inexplicably brought CCP in.


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> LOL, Denial is not a river in Egypt, go and google it yourself, cow pee drinker. and see who are more depressed.


Yeah, and am I to believe that suicide rates in Australia and Canada is more than China?

Sure! False data given by hún dàn Wu-Mao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> Yeah, and am I to believe that suicide rates in Australia and Canada is more than China?
> 
> Sure! False data given by hún dàn Wu-Mao.


Google it yourself, your denial is so funny, where is your data instead?


----------



## HydraChess

FairAndUnbiased said:


> the data isn't from self reporting.
> 
> from personal experience, Indians are colder, bureaucratic and use psychopathic adherence to rules as a form of stonewalling.
> 
> On the other hand, Chinese are more likely to respond to emotional or moral arguments, rather than rules based ones.
> 
> In fact it is well known that Chinese mostly regard rules as 'suggestions' and this has plagued China for millenia. Foreigners even complain that Chinese never stand in line, form crowds, etc.
> 
> And you know, if you've ever been to India, how bureaucrats use rules as an excuse to stonewall you and prevent you from doing anything. You know this, I know this, everyone that's ever had even 1% contact with India knows this.


Look, ultimately compared to north americans, east asians and especially Chinese, Japanese and Koreans tend to avoid seeking help for mental issues. It brings bad name to family and East asian culture especially Chinese is high context one. Its not that hard to see why mental health issues and psychopathic behaviour runs so rampant among Chinese. It bursts out sometimes in a particularly spectacular manner.



beijingwalker said:


> Google it yourself, your denial is so funny, where is your data instead?


What the point of googling when data reported by your country is all false? No one goes and does a survey in China but Chinese government. All data coming out of China and especially related to health is pure bullshit. I mean this is the same country that hid Wuhan Virus for quite some time and let it become the pandemic it is today.


----------



## HelloKitty94

HydraChess said:


> Yeah, and am I to believe that suicide rates in Australia and Canada is more than China?
> 
> Sure! False data given by hún dàn Wu-Mao.


I guess you imply WHO data is controlled by China? If WHO is not good enough, please name your reliable source for suicide rate by country.



HydraChess said:


> Look, ultimately compared to north americans, east asians and especially Chinese, Japanese and Koreans tend to avoid seeking help for mental issues. It brings bad name to family and East asian culture especially Chinese is high context one. Its not that hard to see why mental health issues and psychopathic behaviour runs so rampant among Chinese. It bursts out sometimes in a particularly spectacular manner.
> 
> 
> What the point of googling when data reported by your country is all false? No one goes and does a survey in China but Chinese government. All data coming out of China and especially related to health is pure bullshit. I mean this is the same country that hid Wuhan Virus for quite some time and let it become the pandemic it is today.






Talking about dishonesty, can’t really trust a single word from filthy mouth of a guy from a country sponsoring the world’s largest scamming industry.


----------



## HydraChess

HelloKitty94 said:


> I guess you imply WHO data is controlled by China? If WHO is not good enough, please name your reliable source for suicide rate by country.


WHO can not and does not collects its own data. It relies on the data reported by the countries for its reports.

WHO can not come to China and check records of mental hospitals or shrinks. Anyways Chinese government will not allow such thing anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> No one goes and does a survey in China but Chinese government. All data coming out of China and especially related to health is pure bullshit. I mean this is the same country that hid Wuhan Virus for quite some time and let it become the pandemic it is today.


lOl, you are so pathetic, what's the point for you to come to China discussion if you believe all data are false in China? China is still dirt poor, India now is way more developed than China, you only believe this, don't you?



HydraChess said:


> WHO can not come to China and check records of mental hospitals or shrinks. Anyways Chinese government will not allow such thing anyways.


If so , where is your data? and where is it from?


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> lOl, you are so pathetic, what's the point for you to come to China discussion if you believe all data are false in China? China is still dirt poor, India now is way more developed than China, you only believe this, don't you?


Cry more, hún dàn Wu-Mao. Do anything but please don't go to Taiwanese church. There is enough of blood shed by your kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> Cry more, hún dàn Wu-Mao. Do anything but please don't go to Taiwanese church. There is enough of blood shed by your kind.


Only you cry, cow pee drinker, where is your data? can you show it here?


----------



## HydraChess

beijingwalker said:


> Only you cry, cow pee drinker, where is your data? can you show it here?


Go home hún dàn Wu-Mao. Ask your mom not to mix eggs this time around.


----------



## beijingwalker

HydraChess said:


> Go home hún dàn Wu-Mao. Ask your mom not to mix eggs this time around.


Where is your data, cow pee drinker.


----------



## Wergeland

Stupid terrorist. 
That should land him in jail for the rest of his wasted life.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> You guys are arguing about the wrong point, the real point is why law abiding people, living in either Taiwan or the Maind, became mass murderers once living in US.



Since having elderly immigrants becoming mass murders is a rarity in the US (David Chou is 68) the authorities are mentioning he was a reader of fiery Taiwan independence rhetoric.

Apparently this got his glass heart so worked up in fervor that he felt the need to lash out at somebody. The elderly Chinese church members were easy pickings.

I guess this is why China bans sites (like PDF) it can't control because they don't want a population of millions of crazed elderly mass murderers.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Since having elderly immigrants becoming mass murders is a rarity in the US (David Chou is 68) the authorities are mentioning he was a reader of fiery Taiwan vs mainland China rhetoric.
> 
> Apparently this got his glass heart so worked up in fervor that he felt the need to lash out at somebody. The elderly Chinese church members were easy pickings.
> 
> I guess this is why China bans sites (like PDF) it can't control because they don't want a population of millions of crazed elderly mass murderers.


He is just one of the so many examples of a fked up society of US, Do you know how many mass shootings happened just over the last weekend?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> He is just one of the so many examples of a fked up society of US, Do you know how many mass shootings happened just over the last weekend?



Well he didn't shoot up a church full of black or white people so this is some extreme fervor in the Chinese people against each other that can be released with just reading words.

I don't think I have ever heard of a mass shooter at his age range targeting people he didn't know.

Again this may explain why the Chinese Government goes to great pains to restrict access to rhetoric it can't control.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well he didn't shoot up a church full of black or white people so this is some extreme fervor in the Chinese people against each other that can be released with just reading words.
> 
> I don't think I have ever heard of a mass shooter at his age range targeting people he didn't know.


US has so many mass shooters, no one can remember everyone of them, even a computer will crash when process US mass shooting datas, such a fucked up country.









A partial list of mass shootings in the U.S. in 2022


The massacre in which 10 people were killed in a Buffalo, New York, supermarket Saturday was the deadliest mass shooting in the United States so far this year.




www.seattletimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Freedom in US, freedom to be locked up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> US has so many mass shooters, no one can remember everyone of them, even a computer will crash when process US mass shooting datas, such a fucked up country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A partial list of mass shootings in the U.S. in 2022
> 
> 
> The massacre in which 10 people were killed in a Buffalo, New York, supermarket Saturday was the deadliest mass shooting in the United States so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com



The vast majority of these shootings don't happen against total strangers. So we have to use a subset.

People can't say women have a higher risk of having miscarriages in a certain area specifically because there is an abortion clinic nearby inflating the numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

beijingwalker said:


> Why the same people who never got problems in China but turned into mass shooters once they live in US? nurture over nature?


I was going to ask the same question. The story of sweet and sour mandarin, which depend on the quality of the soil rather than the quality of the tree, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

AViet said:


> I was going to ask the same question. The story of sweet and sour mandarin, which depend on the quality of the soil rather than the quality of the tree, right?



Well there are millions of old Irish people in the US who spend decades watching their relatives being heavily oppressed in Northern Ireland and none of them walked into a Northern Ireland Protestant church in the US and started firing on people.






Same is true for other groups...like for instance the 1.5million+ Vietnamese. They aren't shooting it out with the north/south sympathizers here in the US. Nor the East/West Germans.

Some trees are just naturally weaker than others. So they are already in trouble. So no matter what soil you put them in they are going to be more vulnerable than others that are stronger.

David Chou just read a few too many fiery websites, got himself in a complete huff, and went over the edge. He would have gotten just as upset if he was reading it in some remote arctic weather station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

FairAndUnbiased said:


> ???
> 
> lolwut, all I'm asking for is consistency. He was born in the same jurisdiction as the victims. So it is either Chinese shooting Chinese, or Taiwanese shooting Taiwanese. So why are different ethnicities used to describe him and the victims? This is a very simple question.


lolwut!!?? If you want consistency, since when "Taiwanese" were a concept of art for the Mainlander? So you are okay to call them "Taiwanese" and justified their independency of China? Aren't all "Taiwanese" are Chinese accord to one China??

Saying "either Chinese shooting Chinese, or Taiwanese shooting Taiwanese" itself is not consistent with Mainland Chinese policy, that was a simple question, and that was my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

jhungary said:


> lolwut!!?? If you want consistency, since when "Taiwanese" were a concept of art for the Mainlander? So you are okay to call them "Taiwanese" and justified their independency of China? Aren't all "Taiwanese" are Chinese accord to one China??
> 
> Saying "either Chinese shooting Chinese, or Taiwanese shooting Taiwanese" itself is not consistent with Mainland Chinese policy, that was a simple question, and that was my point.


Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese but live under a different government jurisdiction. 

The shooters and the victims were born in and were at one point citizens of the same jurisdiction, and which is not PRC jurisdiction.


----------



## hyperman

Dungeness said:


> Face it, until Taiwan changes its own constitution, ALL Taiwanese are Chinese citizens by law, "*Republic of China*" that it is.



face it, mainlanders and Taiwanese people are different.


----------



## beijingwalker

How the Buffalo massacre is part of US tradition: ‘We’ll continue to see killings’​Brandi Collins-Dexter of Harvard’s Shorenstein Center spoke to the Guardian about how the massacre is rooted in America’s long history of white supremacist violence






‘There isn’t a geographic confinement to the systems of harm.’ Photograph: Matt Rourke/AP


Sam Levin in Los Angeles
@SamTLevin
Wed 18 May 2022 12.25 EDT


The attack on Black shoppers at a grocery store in Buffalo was carried out by an 18-year-old white man who authorities say was engaged in “racially motivated violent extremism”.
The shooting left 10 people dead and is being investigated by the US justice department as a hate crime. Reports suggest the shooter had legally purchased multiple firearms, detailed his plans for the attack online for months, and claimed he was motivated by the “great replacement” conspiracy theory, a racist and false idea that white Americans are being deliberately replaced by immigrants. He has been arrested and charged in the slayings.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/may/18/4chan-radicalize-buffalo-shooting-white-supremacy
The massacre comes amid a rise in anti-Black hate crimes in the US, where murders committed by white supremacists and far-right individuals have dominated extremist violence in the last four years.
Advertisement

Brandi Collins-Dexter, a senior research fellow at Harvard’s Shorenstein Center who studies disinformation and formerly advocated with civil rights group Color of Change, spoke to the Guardian about how the massacre is rooted in America’s long history of white supremacist violence and racist conspiracy theories.

*What was your initial reaction to the news?*
You’re just horrified to see the community’s pain. But I also think about the things we could have done as a society for us not to be here. It’s incredibly disturbing, distressing and frustrating that we’re still here after so many different episodes throughout history and in the last 30 years.
I also think about the fact that this grocery store in a Black community became a target of violence and how that will have traumatizing implications for many. I live in Baltimore, and the day after the massacre, I went grocery shopping in a white area. I didn’t feel safe going into my normal grocery store.

Brandi Collins-Dexter.Photograph: Mollye Miller photography
*What should we take away from this happening in upstate New York?*
As a country, we still seem stuck on this idea that systems of racism and economic segregation are southern or rural things or tied to specific places. But what we see in Buffalo and what we’ve seen in Syracuse – where my family is from – and what we’ll continue to see is that there isn’t a geographic confinement to the systems of harm. There are individuals across regions invested in ideas of “extermination” who are willing to go to any means necessary to carry it out.
Advertisement

In Buffalo, I also think about all the systems that put members of the Black community in that particular grocery store at that time – how the highways were built, forms of economic segregation or how that area was a food desert for a long time before the community lobbied to get that store built.
*You tweeted that people should stop saying, “This is not who we are as a country,” which we hear so often after horrific tragedies. Can you elaborate?*
I remember watching live footage of the insurrection on January 6, and seeing signs with _sic semper tyrannis_, the Latin phrase meaning “thus always to tyrants”. That’s a very specific frame. John Wilkes Booth said it before he assassinated Abraham Lincoln in 1865. We saw it 130 years later in 1995 when Timothy McVeigh murdered 168 people in an Oklahoma City bombing and was wearing a shirt with the phrase. We keep seeing it pop up, and it feels very present here. When we talk about misinformation and disinformation online, it’s like a 21st-century spin on the same problem of conspiracies spreading in different communities.
Throughout history, we’ve seen how people defined as white react when they believe there is a threat to their way of life, whether KKK members running for school boards in the 1920s or the resurgence of the Confederate flag in the 1950s. We see what happens when the conspirators are the people in power who perceive a loss of power. So it really does us a disservice to act like these things are strictly in a container. What if we said to ourselves, this _is _who we are as a country? How would that change how we approach systems, politics and what we do to try to prevent this from happening again?
*What’s behind the significant rise in white supremacist extremist killings in recent years?*
The modern iteration of the “great replacement theory” stems from Barack Obama’s election and the toxic reactions to the first Black president and what that meant for white people in the US. That combined with the rise of big tech platforms and sites like Telegram, information overload online, data voids and context collapse that we see in pockets of the internet where people are living in these Petri dishes. Those are the conditions that allowed us to go from Timothy McVeigh in the 1990s to the consistent trend we see now. It’s happening so often that the news cycle can’t keep up, people can’t keep up and we can’t fully make sense of it.
*What does that normalization look like?*
I anticipate we’ll continue to see an increase in these killings, absent any sort of sweeping set of interventions. That is what feels really scary to me. I thought January 6 would force a conversation, but it didn’t. Stuff got normalized. Every day, it feels like the floor is getting lower, and our expectations for what is acceptable in society change, and we’re willing to accept more and more. And in the partisan politics of this environment, we’re not legislating and we’re not tackling these issues online.
Advertisement

*It’s really grim and frightening. How should we understand the modern Republican party’s role in this environment?*
When you look at the Buffalo suspect’s “manifesto”, it’s kind of a cut-and-paste job from the 2019 Christchurch, New Zealand, mosque shooting that killed 51 people. It has inspiration from Ted Kaczynski, also known as the Unabomber, 4chan memes and discussions about “human biodiversity”, which is a type of pseudoscience that has long been used to develop tropes and associations about Black people. These elements aren’t all neatly tied to the Republican party. But what the Republican party has done is created a political home for some of these extreme fascists and mainstreamed some of this ideology. We’ve seen this with certain Republicans supporting the January 6 insurrection.
When you look at this history of anti-Blackness – this othering – we see that the Buffalo massacre is deeply embedded in an American tradition of defining Black people as a stranger in our own land. It’s about who defines America and who defines the US. You see this in media narratives, cultural products, who gets platformed and who is protected in free speech conversations online. These are all conditions that allow for people to feel like they own the rights to define who is American and who gets to live or die in America. That can’t be strictly confined to the Republican party.
*How does the “great replacement” conspiracy theory tie to anti-Black racism in America?*
It’s easier to think of the “great replacement theory” as something that’s confined to immigrants, but it has a long history in anti-Black racism. There’s the 1857 Dred Scott decision that proclaimed Black people were not citizens in this country. There’s the pseudoscience used to justify the absence of adequate medical care. These ideas are implicit in 4chan memes, in “accelerationism”, in “eco-facism”. It’s about a whole cabal of things, but time and time again, anti-Blackness comes to the forefront. Black people are still by far the largest group of victims of hate crimes.It also tends to be underreported in the media just how frequently Black people are under attack in our homes, communities, on the street and in the grocery store. It’s an unignorable element in the fight to define what a true democracy is in a country that is still grappling with this multiracial experiment.
*How should our leaders be responding at this moment? How can we make progress?*
We need gun control. We still haven’t answered the question of why someone needs to have the type of weapons that he was carrying. And then there’s the fight around critical race theory as the shorthand for telling a story of America that acknowledges its unsavory aspects and the tapestry of who has contributed to it. The absence of that storytelling in our education system allows somebody to convince themselves that they are the true savior of this country and have the right to take other people’s lives. This isn’t just a political football. There are deeper implications when somebody gets to overhaul curriculum and fire teachers in the name of a skewed story of America. We have tech companies that are too big to regulate and can’t regulate themselves, and we see how these companies have become a platform for fascist regimes carrying out violence or individual killers. We have to tackle that question.
It is marginalized communities, Black people and the people with the least amount of power who are paying the cost.









How the Buffalo massacre is part of US tradition: ‘We’ll continue to see killings’


Brandi Collins-Dexter of Harvard’s Shorenstein Center spoke to the Guardian about how the massacre is rooted in America’s long history of white supremacist violence




www.theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

gambit said:


> , so look at how they are treating the Muslims in China. I



false claim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

gambit said:


> And we are glad you would.
> 
> But think about what you said and think hard...
> 
> You would choose China, but would China choose you? That is the greater and more important question. Most likely you are a Muslim, so look at how they are treating the Muslims in China. If China choose you, it would be for an underclass. Theirs is a 5000 yrs civilization and they made no bones about it. How old or young is Pakistan?
> 
> Since it is likely that China would not choose you, guess who they choose instead? US. They sent their best and brightest to US. Tens of thousands of them. You would not choose US to insult US, but China chose US anyway. That pretty much tell you what the Chinese thinks of your opinion of US. So as you mocked US in public, the Chinese sneered at you in private. China for Chinese and Pakistan for Pakistanis, and keep it that way.
> 
> But that is not all. We will take you even as you hate US. We choose Chinese rejects.


Flawed analysis.
Yes I am a Muslim.

Chinese are now preferring graduates from their own universities over foreign educated.

False claim about Chinese preferring to send their students to USA.

lol, why so butthurt that China will soon overtake USA as the world's largest economy.

China's closest ally is Pakistan, a Muslim majority country.

The laugh is on you, not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Dungeness

hyperman said:


> face it, mainlanders and Taiwanese people are different.




I agree. Over the years, I have met many "Taiwanese", and I have come to the conclusion that ”一国两智“ is real. Generically, they are well mixed: Chinese, Japanese, Austronesian....


----------



## jhungary

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Taiwanese are ethnic Chinese but live under a different government jurisdiction.
> 
> The shooters and the victims were born in and were at one point citizens of the same jurisdiction, and which is not PRC jurisdiction.


Dude, this is the reason of my post.

According to China, there are no "Jurisdictional" issue, Chinese stance on Taiwan is it always a province in China, if Chinese government see it as a province of China and they don't have jurisdiction?? If PRC have no jurisdiction in Taiwan, how can it claim Taiwan as a province?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

MultaniGuy said:


> Flawed analysis.
> Yes I am a Muslim.
> 
> Chinese are now preferring graduates from their own universities over foreign educated.
> 
> False claim about Chinese preferring to send their students to USA.
> 
> lol, why so butthurt that China will soon overtake USA as the world's largest economy.
> 
> China's closest ally is Pakistan, a Muslim majority country.
> 
> The laugh is on you, not me.


You still did not address the fact that the Chinese *DO NOT* want you.

Remember, you picked China, but what make you think China would take you? You cannot have one without the other. China is not a shopping item. China have a say in who comes in, and if China reject you, what make you think your rejection of US have any value?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

jhungary said:


> Dude, this is the reason of my post.
> 
> According to China, there are no "Jurisdictional" issue, Chinese stance on Taiwan is it always a province in China, if Chinese government see it as a province of China and they don't have jurisdiction?? If PRC have no jurisdiction in Taiwan, how can it claim Taiwan as a province?


They are Americans, how come law abiding people in other countries just turn into mass shooters once they move and live in US? How about Australia, does Australia also has racial issues? have you ever been discriminated against by whites in Australia? what would you do when they insult you?


----------



## MultaniGuy

gambit said:


> You still did not address the fact that the Chinese *DO NOT* want you.
> 
> Remember, you picked China, but what make you think China would take you? You cannot have one without the other. China is not a shopping item. China have a say in who comes in, and if China reject you, what make you think your rejection of US have any value?


How do you know China doesn't want me? Are you Chinese yourself?


----------



## kingQamaR

gambit said:


> You still did not address the fact that the Chinese *DO NOT* want you.
> 
> Remember, you picked China, but what make you think China would take you? You cannot have one without the other. China is not a shopping item. China have a say in who comes in, and if China reject you, what make you think your rejection of US have any value?



Because those who are so perceived have a ‘know-it-all’ attitude and demonstrate entitled attitudes. Humility is NOT a national trait of Americans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

beijingwalker said:


> They are Americans, how come law abiding people in other countries just turn into mass shooters once they move and live in US? How about Australia, does Australia also has racial issues? have you ever been discriminated against by whites in Australia? what would you do when they insult you?


Are you for real? How is this a "Racial" issue when the prep is Chinese and the victims are Chinese.

I am not even going to debate with you how "Law Abiding" if you would shoot up a church.

This is an act of terrorism, based on China-Taiwan issue, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## beijingwalker

jhungary said:


> Are you for real? How is this a "Racial" issue when the prep is Chinese and the victims are Chinese.
> 
> I am not even going to debate with you how "Law Abiding" if you would shoot up a church.
> 
> This is an act of terrorism, based on China-Taiwan issue, nothing more, nothing less.


US had several such terrorism during the last weekend alone, how come people don't have any problems in China but turned into terrorists once move to live in US?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> US had several such terrorism during the last weekend alone, how come people don't have any problems in China but turned into terrorists once move to live in US?



You mean no adult in China walks into a school with a knife and starts randomly killing little children?

Why do you have walls and fences with barbed wire around your schools?


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You mean nobody in China walks into a school with a knife and start randomly killing little children?
> 
> Why do you have walls and fences with barbed wire around your schools?


Every country has their fair share of crazy psychos and China has 1.4 billion population, but those crazy acts are extremely rare and far between, nothing like US which happens on hourly basis.


----------



## beijingwalker

1 Dead in Shooting After Tennessee High School Graduation​Police say one person was killed and another injured in a shooting Wednesday night after a high school graduation at Middle Tennessee State University.

By Associated Press
|
May 19, 2022, at 10:58 a.m.

MURFREESBORO, Tenn. (AP) — One person was killed and another injured in a shooting Wednesday night after a high school graduation at Middle Tennessee State University, according to police.
WTVF-TV reports that police confirmed the shooting after the Riverdale High School graduation at Murphy Center, an on-campus arena. The injured victim is hospitalized in critical condition. It was not immediately known if the victims were students.

Rutherford County Sheriff Mike Fitzhugh told local media that the shooter or shooters remain at large and that K-9 units and officers were canvassing the area.

Riverdale’s commencement ceremony for 450 seniors started at 7 p.m. and had ended and people were leaving by the time the shooting had taken place.

“Tonight’s shooting at MTSU is a tragedy,” Rutherford County Sheriff’s Office Sgt. Dan Goodwin said. “We mourn with the family who lost a loved one and the victim injured.”

He said that police found two people suffering from gunshots near the tennis courts.

“We are asking for the public’s patience. We are at ground zero on this investigation,” Goodwin said.

Rutherford County Schools spokesperson James Evans said the school, about 35 miles (56 kilometers) southeast of Nashville, would be closed on Thursday as a precaution.

Rutherford County School Board members held a moment of silence Thursday morning while meeting to interview three candidates for director of schools. Board member Claire Maxwell read a statement, WTVF reported.

“My heart is breaking for the victims of last night’s tragic ending to Riverdale graduation. What should have been the greatest night of their young lives instead turned into everyone’s worst nightmare. My thoughts and prayers go out to the young life lost and his family and my prayers are also extended to the other young man critically injured," she said.

Copyright 2022 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.



https://www.usnews.com/news/us/articles/2022-05-19/1-dead-after-high-school-graduation-at-tennessee-university

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Every country has their fair share of crazy psychos and China has 1.4 billion population, but those crazy acts are extremely rare and far between, nothing like US which happens on hourly basis.



Apparently it happens often enough that your schools look like prisons.


----------



## jhungary

beijingwalker said:


> US had several such terrorism during the last weekend alone, how come people don't have any problems in China but turned into terrorists once move to live in US?


Oh, and you sounded like China does not have terrorist or mass murder. So Yang Xinhai was "influenced" by western culture from living with White people before he killed 67 people in China??

Again, if "People don't have problem" they will not shoot up a church for pete sake


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Apparently it happens often enough that your schools look like prisons.


China has her own way of protecting the school children, don't judge China with US standard, how many people are killed by guns in China and how many in US everyday? how many are enough by your US standard by the way?



jhungary said:


> Oh, and you sounded like China does not have terrorist or mass murder. So Yang Xinhai was "influenced" by western culture from living with White people before he killed 67 people in China??
> 
> Again, if "People don't have problem" they will not shoot up a church for pete sake


Who said China doesn't have crimes? check out my previous posts again



> Every country has their fair share of crazy psychos and China has 1.4 billion population, but those crazy acts are extremely rare and far between, nothing like US which happens on hourly basis.


----------



## jamahir

This gun culture in USA combined with mindless aggressive action films that celebrate the military, baseball, boxing, superheroes, that stupid car racing series called Fast and Furious and that ever more stupid mafia film The Godfather, and other such things like gangsta rap, these have to end. Stop being mindless, aggressive Capitalists and become calm, tranquil, loving cat-like Communists.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

No wonder US is crazy waging wars overseas, they have to kill, if not in foreign lands, they just do it on their own soil, it's in their genes.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> China has her own way of protecting the school children, don't judge China with US standard, how many people are killed by guns in China and how many in US everyday? how many are enough by your US standard by the way?
> 
> 
> Who said China doesn't have crimes? check out my previous posts again



My children played in the grass infront of their school and there was never any worry by parents about some crazy person coming by and stabbing them. 

Apparently in China there is. Too many strangers living so close together...anything can happen.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> My children played in the grass infront of their school and there was never any worry by parents about some crazy person coming by and stabbing them.
> 
> Apparently in China there is.


I don't know about your children, I m talking about the data and statistics


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> I don't know about your children, I m talking about the data and statistics



I think it is done more to satisfy Chinese parent's perception of school safety in crowded cities than what the data says...as apparently the extreme fear of "crazy psychos" is very real.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I think it is done more to satisfy Chinese parent's perception of school safety in crowded cities than what the data says...


Everyone wears masks in China while very few wear them in US, it doesn't mean China's covid situation is much worse, every country has their own way of dealing problems, don't use US standard to judge China, we are talking about data and statistics, there is a very dangerous gun violence issue in US, there's no such issue in China, deny it as you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Police: Boy Shoots Older Brother Inside Family Apartment in Federal Way, Washington​Authorities say an 8-year-old boy shot his 9-year-old brother while handling a handgun inside the family’s apartment in Federal Way, Washington.

By Associated Press
|
May 19, 2022, at 1:10 p.m.

FEDERAL WAY, Wash. (AP) — Authorities say an 8-year-old boy shot his 9-year-old brother while handling a handgun inside the family's apartment in Federal Way, Washington.
KOMO reports police are investigating the shooting, which occurred just before 8 a.m. Thursday at a multi-family housing complex.

Police say the older boy was airlifted to Harborview Medical Center. His condition wasn't immediately know.



https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/washington/articles/2022-05-19/police-boy-shoots-older-brother-inside-family-apartment


----------



## jamahir

Another one. 🤯


----------



## beijingwalker

*Oakland restaurant co-owner killed in shooting*
sanfrancisco
MAY 19, 2022 / 10:07 AM / CBS/BAY CITY NEWS SERVICE

OAKLAND -- The co-owner of an Oakland Filipino restaurant died from gunfire Wednesday night, the restaurant said on Instagram.

Jun Anabo, co-owner of Lucky Three Seven at 2868 Fruitvale Ave., died at a hospital following gunfire that was captured by the city's gunshot detection system just after 9:40 p.m. in the 2800 block of Brookdale Avenue. That is near the restaurant, which serves Filipino street cuisine.

Officers responded and located Anabo with at least one gunshot wound. Paramedics arrived and started life-saving measures before Anabo was taken to a hospital.

"Jun Anabo, co owner of Lucky Three Seven has died and we are praying, crying, and hoping for any light," a post on Lucky Three Seven's Instagram page said Thursday morning.

"Lucky Three Seven will be taking some time off until further notice," the post reads. "We apologize for the inconvenience. We have entered a time of uncertainty. And although Jun would want us to keep it moving and keep it pushing ... we find ourselves lost without him." 









Oakland restaurant owner killed in shooting


The co-owner of an Oakland Filipino restaurant died from gunfire Wednesday night, the restaurant said on Instagram.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## VCheng

beijingwalker said:


> No wonder US is crazy waging wars overseas, they have to kill, if not in foreign lands, they just do it on their own soil, it's in their genes.



Except that USA is a mongrel nation with genes from all over the world.


----------



## beijingwalker

VCheng said:


> Except that USA is a mongrel nation with genes from all over the world.


An evil place can turn good people into monsters.


----------



## VCheng

beijingwalker said:


> An evil place can turn good people into monsters.



So is it the place or the genes that are evil?


----------



## beijingwalker

VCheng said:


> So is it the place or the genes that are evil?


Mutation caused by the place, I guess.


----------



## VCheng

beijingwalker said:


> Mutation, I guess.



So you do not know.

(Anything.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

VCheng said:


> So you do not know.
> 
> (Anything.  )


I see the facts and results.


----------



## SecularNationalist

In our country from a population of 227 million only few terrorist groups pose this kind of danger. But in the US the whole population is at each other throats.
Yet they have the audacity to declare other countries as dangerous and freedom less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Wow, you must make some serious coin


----------



## jamahir

SecularNationalist said:


> In our country from a population of 227 million only few terrorist groups pose this kind of danger.



Really ? Pakistan has much gun culture itself. They think just waving guns and firing in weddings makes them a real man instead of becoming revolutionaries and changing the society including by using those guns on those terrorists like Lal Masjid in the heart of Islamabad :


----------



## SecularNationalist

At least he escaped murica.


----------



## SecularNationalist

jamahir said:


> Really ? Pakistan has much gun culture itself. They think just waving guns makes them a real man instead of becoming revolutionaries and changing the society :


That's just the culture of few parts in KPK province. Not at all that widespread like America where you just need a drivers license to buy a gun. Above all not that fucked up American mentality of shooting people for no reason.


----------



## jamahir

SecularNationalist said:


> That's just the culture of few parts in KPK province.



A senseless and irrational culture nonetheless that has been allowed to continue.



SecularNationalist said:


> Not at all that widespread in America where you just need a drivers license to buy a gun.



Really ? There's an entire dedicated thread on PDF called 'What's in your locker ?' or some such where PDF members showcase their weapons, with these members being many Pakistani some of whom live in USA and would have bought those guns with a drivers license. And those who have them in Pakistan would have shot them off in weddings ( injuring others in the process ) and would have paraded them around as the only showcase of their "manliness".



SecularNationalist said:


> Above all not the fucked up American mentality of shooting people for no reason.



Well...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Everyone wears masks in China while very few wear them in US, it doesn't mean China's covid situation is much worse, every country has their own way of dealing problems, don't use US standard to judge China, we are talking about data and statistics, there is a very dangerous gun violence issue in US, there's no such issue in China, deny it as you will.



LOL! This is coming from somebody who is wondering aloud why moving to the US turns people into mass shooters...even though like 14% (46 Million people) of the US population are immigrants.


----------



## SecularNationalist

jamahir said:


> A senseless and irrational culture nonetheless that has been allowed to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? There's an entire dedicated thread on PDF called 'What's in your locker ?' or some such where PDF members showcase their weapons, with these members being many Pakistani some of whom live in USA and would have bought those guns with a drivers license. And those who have them in Pakistan would have shot them off in weddings ( injuring others in the process ) and would have paraded them around as the only showcase of their "manliness".
> 
> 
> 
> Well...


Well why don't you lift your commie a$$ from that couch and pick up a gun like the Bolsheviks and bring a socialism revolution in India??
You just talk big mostly from your rear end without knowing facts and figures of different societies and cultures.


----------



## jamahir

SecularNationalist said:


> Well why don't you lift your commie a$$ from that couch and pick up a gun like the Bolsheviks and bring a socialism revolution in India??
> You just talk big mostly from your rear end without knowing facts and figures of different societies and cultures.



The Bolsheviks did not have to deal with 500 million Hindutvadis plus tens of millions more Muslim right-wingers and some Christian right-wingers. I will bring Communism to India my own way, without using an AK.

But about "facts and figures from different societies and cultures" what revolution did those Pakistani gun-wavers-in-weddings bring with their millions of AKs ? Why do they need to present themselves as aggressive ?


----------



## gambit

MultaniGuy said:


> How do you know China doesn't want me? Are you Chinese yourself?


The PDF Chinese made it clear on this forum yrs ago. China is for Chinese and they like it that way. So what make you think China would take in the likes of you? Stop trying to avoid the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

jamahir said:


> The Bolsheviks did not have to deal with 500 million Hindutvadis plus tens of millions more Muslim right-wingers and some Christian right-wingers. I will bring Communism to India my own way, without using an AK.
> 
> But about "facts and figures from different societies and cultures" what revolution did those Pakistani gun-wavers-in-weddings bring with their millions of AKs ? Why do they need to present themselves as aggressive ?


No unlike you they are not looking for any revolution. Not talking big like you with zero actions. If they just shoot guns at weddings for fun or use them for personal security that should be no ones concern. Their money their choices.
Those who are serious for a revolution don't find excuses like you. They just pick up a gun ,risk their life and raise a armed militia to fight with 500 million hinduvadis or whatever.
If you can't spread any positivity ,then you can prevent spreading negativity by keeping your hands away from a keyboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

gambit said:


> The PDF Chinese made it clear on this forum yrs ago. China is for Chinese and they like it that way. So what make you think China would take in the likes of you? Stop trying to avoid the question.



We all know Mr Churchill’s saying that there is no forever friendship between countries, he is right if the relations are based on interests exchanging.

So come back to your question, I guess the relations between China and Pakistan are beyond that level


----------



## gambit

kingQamaR said:


> We all know Mr Churchill’s saying that there is no forever friendship between countries, he is right if the relations are based on interests exchanging.
> 
> So come back to your question, I guess the relations between China and Pakistan are beyond that level


China and Pakistan have an inter-state relationship, but that is about it. The guy pretentiously said that if had to chose, he would choose China, clearly rejecting the US and implicitly solicited praise and acceptance from the Chinese. Unfortunately, none came, implicitly rejected him just as he rejected US. Unrequited love.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

gambit said:


> China and Pakistan have an inter-state relationship, but that is about it. The guy pretentiously said that if had to chose, he would choose China, clearly rejecting the US and implicitly solicited praise and acceptance from the Chinese. Unfortunately, none came, implicitly rejected him just as he rejected US. Unrequited love.


Its an all weather relationship.
As if you would know. lol.

How do you know, you probably know nothing about foreign affairs in Asia.


----------



## gambit

MultaniGuy said:


> Its an all weather relationship.
> As if you would know. lol.
> 
> How do you know, you probably know nothing about foreign affairs in Asia.


Still avoiding the question, eh? It must sucks big time to declare your love online but she ignored you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## WoKonTha

jamahir said:


> Really ? Pakistan has much gun culture itself. They think just waving guns and firing in weddings makes them a real man instead of becoming revolutionaries and changing the society including by using those guns on those terrorists like Lal Masjid in the heart of Islamabad :


Talk about Pakistanis bringing a revolution when you lot choose to stop being used as toilet paper by RSS fascists who lynch innocent Muslims every weekend

like seriously.... at least our dipshits are imported. But you clowns are actually stupid enough to democratically _*elect *_fascists and genocidal maniacs multiple times.
Baat krte hain revolution ki HAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! This is coming from somebody who is wondering aloud why moving to the US turns people into mass shooters...even though like 14% of the US population are immigrants.


This furthe proved the point.


----------



## vi-va

*This is an example of U.S. human rights.

After every mass shooting, U.S. politicians will light candles, flags will be flown at half-mast, and shooting continues.

No one give a shit about U.S. citizen human rights, the very basic human rights, the right of being alive.* 

*U.S. need U.S. an embassy at home, to do a regime change. * 










MAP: 366 Mass shootings in the U.S. so far in 2019






MAP: 307 mass shootings so far in 2018







US mass shootings in 2015






US take the pill they spread to the worldwide.
Enjoy the freedom of disobedience.
Enjoy the freedom of anti-government.
Enjoy the freedom of firearm ownership.
Enjoy the freedom of world police at home.
Enjoy the freedom of shooting on the street.
Enjoy the freedom of tear gas, bean bags and rubber bullets.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

the best thing is..no tanks rolling over the people were needed in any of those cases!

But you are right...instead of lighting candles and lowering flags the US Government should be more like China...*act like nothing happened*!...and if you even mention the incident you could go to jail. Cool stuff!!!

I guess the US Government is too soft...needs to be more like China when it comes to human rights!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

Another Texas student caught with firearms outside school day after deadly shooting


----------



## beijingwalker

*Is the US’s gun problem becoming Canada’s gun problem?*
Relatively strict laws help keep firearms violence well below US levels but advocates say ‘there’s much more we could be doing’
May. 29 2022

In a spring evening in 2020, a gunman disguised as a police officer and armed with semi-automatic weapons began a shooting rampage in rural Nova Scotia that left 23 dead.

Days after Canada’s worst mass shooting, the prime minister, Justin Trudeau, promised swift action, announcing an immediate ban on about 1,500 makes and models of military-grade and “assault-style” weapons in the country.

“These weapons were designed for one purpose and one purpose only: to kill the largest number of people in the shortest amount of time. There is no use and no place for such weapons in Canada,” he said. “Effective immediately, it is no longer permitted to buy, sell, transport, import or use military-grade assault weapons in this country.”

Trudeau’s actions prompted minimal debate and were met with relatively little political resistance – in stark contrast to the United States, where the latest mass shootings have once again highlighted the calcified nature of the gun control debate in a country unwilling or unable to confront firearms violence.

But experts and gun control advocates caution that Canada’s relatively strict laws do not fully shield it from violence of the kind that is rampant in the United States.

A nation where hunting is common, Canada has one of the world’s highest per-capita gun ownership rates. According to the 2018 Small Arms Survey, there are an estimated 34.7 firearms per 100 people. Canada still trails far behind its southern neighbour, both in gun ownership rates and firearms-related incidents.

Part of that is credited to a gun ownership regime that mandates extensive background checks and requires that guns be kept locked and unloaded. There are no comparable “open carry” laws in the country, gun owners must be licensed and all handguns and most semi-automatic weapons must be registered with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.

“When you consider us next to the United States, which is so heavily armed that it’s almost unbelievable, we look pretty good. But compared to other democratic countries, there’s much more we could be doing to address gaps in the system,” said Ken Price, a gun control advocate whose daughter Samantha was injured in a 2018 mass shooting in Toronto that killed two and left 13 injured.





Royal Canadian Mounted Police officers surround a suspect at a gas station in Enfield, Nova Scotia, on 19 April 2020 after Canada’s worst mass shooting. Photograph: Tim Krochak/AP

And the 2020 Nova Scotia shooting joined a list of incidents proving that even Canada’s relatively tight restrictions haven’t shielded it entirely from the horrors of gun violence.

In 1989, a gunman targeted women at Montreal’s École Polytechnique, killing 14 and wounding another 14.

In 2017, a young man entered a Quebec City mosque with a semi-automatic rifle and a pistol, killing six and injuring 19. Even the man behind the Toronto van attack that left 10 dead was inspired by an American mass shooter.

But unlike tragedies in the United States, these events are largely isolated – and have prompted changes to the country’s firearms rules.

After the massacre at the École Polytechnique, parliament passed laws that led to the creation of a nationwide gun registry. And Trudeau’s ability to ban certain weapons with little political opposition highlights the different way guns are perceived by much of the Canadian public.

“The second amendment plays a big role in the arena of US public discourse. Americans, in general, are suspicious of the state restricting their freedoms or telling them what they can and can’t do,” said Jooyoung Lee, an associate professor of sociology at the University of Toronto’s Center for the Study of the United States.

But advocates like Price say gaps in the Canadian system remain, allowing events like the Nova Scotia shooting to happen.

Neighbours had previously raised concerns over the behaviour of shooter Gabriel Wortman, to the point that police had previously investigated him. Officers also knew he had a history of domestic abuse and owned a number of firearms.

“You don’t just need legislation to tell you what kinds of guns and ammunition you can own. You also need institutions to have the ability to educate and to intervene,” said Price. “Police should be able to move swiftly and take weapons away when they suspect there’s a risk.”

And while the headlines often focus on mass shootings, the majority of shootings in Canada involve handguns in large urban centres.

“The bulk of the incidents are happening in racially marginalized communities. So in Canada, marginalized people bear the brunt of gun violence, just like they do in the United States,” said Lee.

A recent survey found that a majority of Canadians, particularly those in urban centres, worried gun violence was increasing in their communities – a reality reflected in data from Statistics Canada. Firearms incidents in 2020 were double that of 2010.

While straw purchasing and gun store thefts are a problem in Canada – the gun that wounded Price’s daughter was stolen from a location halfway across the country – experts say a significant number of firearms come into Canada illegally across the border from the United States.

“Increasingly, in many ways America’s gun problem is becoming Canada’s gun problem,” said Lee. “Even though the US has become an international poster child of gun control laws gone awry, there’s a lot more commonality here in Canada than people might be willing to admit.”









Is the US’s gun problem becoming Canada’s gun problem?


Relatively strict laws help keep firearms violence well below US levels but advocates say ‘there’s much more we could be doing’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BigMelatonin

Violence is inherent in settler society, it's a cultural problem. If you can no longer direct that violence against the indigenous people like in the US and Canada then this becomes the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

1 dead, 7 injured in Oklahoma festival shooting​Authorities say one person was killed and seven were injured in a shooting early Sunday at an outdoor festival in eastern Oklahoma

ByThe Associated Press
May 30, 2022, 12:16 AM

TAFT, Okla. -- One person was killed and seven were injured in a shooting early Sunday at an outdoor festival in eastern Oklahoma, authorities said.

Two juveniles were among those shot at the Memorial Day event near Taft, about 10 miles (16 kilometers) southeast of Tulsa, the Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation said in a statement.

Witnesses said an argument preceded the gunfire just after midnight, the agency said. No one has been arrested, it said.

About 1,500 people attended the event. Members of the Muskogee County Sheriff’s Office were also in attendance and immediately began rendering aid, OSBI said.

The agency provided no other details including the conditions of those injured. The Muskogee County Sheriff’s Office referred the Associated Press to OSBI for more information. A bureau spokeswoman has not responded to the AP's calls.









Agency: 1 dead, 7 injured in Oklahoma festival shooting


Authorities say one person was killed and seven were injured in a shooting early Sunday at an outdoor festival in eastern Oklahoma




abcnews.go.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Shootings of Today, US is indeed in a war, casaulties high everyday









Man shot, killed outside Atlanta barbershop, police say


BREAKING: Deadly shooting near a southwest Atlanta grocery store.




www.wsbtv.com












Police: 6 wounded in shooting in Chattanooga, Tennessee


Police in Tennessee say six people were wounded during an exchange of gunfire in a downtown Chattanooga business district. Police spokesman Jeremy Eames says at least one person of interest




www.elpasoinc.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Solidify

Oklahoma has history of mega violence 

Oklahoma City bombing​








Oklahoma City bombing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

I see a crumbling society, drugs, crimes, gun killings, LGBT, homelessness..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Texas Republican leaders’ response to the mass shooting: more guns in schools, arming teachers​Last year Governor Greg Abbott signed into law several measures making it easier to own and carry guns in the state

Sat 28 May 2022 04.00 ED

In response to the latest mass school shooting in the US in which a gunman killed 19 children and two adults at Robb elementary school in Uvalde, Texas, Republican politicians have fended off calls for gun control with proposals such as arming teachers and increasing police presence and security at schools.

But many American teachers have heavily criticized these proposals as solutions that wouldn’t work and as distractions from actual solutions that conflict with the interests of gun lobbyists and manufacturers, who significantly fund and support Republicans.

“If they cared at all, something would have been done. It would have been done after Columbine,” said Jim Gard, a high school math teacher in Broward county, Florida, who survived the 2018 Parkland school shooting. “Until they start caring more about people’s lives than worrying about their donations and their own careers and their own power, this will never end. They’ll have another one, next week, next month, whatever it is – this is going to continue, and it’ll never stop until they decide to put an end to it.”

Many teachers doubt the Republican proposals would work.

“There have been armed teachers and armed security in schools since Columbine and not once has it made a difference,” said Elizabeth Boyd Graham, a high school teacher in Houston, Texas. “If more guns made it safer, we’d be the safest country in the world, and we’re not. The states with the weakest gun laws have the highest amount of gun violence.”

The idea of arming teachers has been proposedafter previous mass shootings. Several states already permit teachers or other school employees with concealed carry permits to carry firearms on school grounds.
Rose Malani Ott, a teacher in Ohio for 30 years, said she has been distraught over the Uvalde shooting. Her school has had active shooter drills, one secure entrance, visitors who have to be buzzed into the school, and a heavy police presence, and she argued these proposals put more responsibility and pressure on teachers who already deal with so much.

“I am so sick of people who don’t know anything about schools blaming teachers for everything,” said Malani Ott. “Teachers were thrown under the bus for Covid and are putting their lives on the line every day to protect our kids. We are tired of the lack of support from management, government officials and the public.”


> *I went to college to become a teacher, not a law enforcement officer*


A 2019 survey of more than 2,900 teachers around the US conducted by a researcher at California State University, Northridge, found 95.3% believed teachers should not be carrying guns in the classroom.

“I went to college to become a teacher, not a law enforcement officer,” said Jourden Armstrong, a teacher for 15 years in Michigan. “Commonsense gun reform is an absolutely necessary component to curbing this uniquely American problem.”

She also argued teachers would leave the profession in droves if these policy proposals were enacted. There was already a shortage of teachers around the US and the Covid-19 pandemic worsened the problem.

“I’m scared, my kids are scared, and I’m ready to walk away from a job I love because I feel absolutely powerless,” Armstrong said. “Powerless to protect myself, powerless to protect my students, and powerless to blood money that our legislators continue to accept because they put profit over people.”

The National Education Association, the largest labor union in the US representing about 3 million members, criticized the proposal of arming teachers as a solution to mass shootings in schools.

“Bringing more guns into schools makes schools more dangerous and does nothing to shield our students and educators from gun violence. We need fewer guns in schools, not more. Teachers should be teaching, not acting as armed security guards,” said Becky Pringle, president of the National Education Association and a middle school science teacher with 31 years of experience.

Paul Miglin, a teacher in Houston, Texas, who works with students from kindergarten through eighth grade, expressed horror at news of the mass shooting in Uvalde, Texas, but argued that the lack of action and response after the Sandy Hook shooting in 2012 demonstrated that elected officials were not going to take action on this issue.

Arming teachers “won’t make us safer,” Miglin said. “And any teacher who would shoot a student and be eager to be armed in school, honestly that’s not someone I believe should be working in a school at all.”
Several teachers who spoke to the Guardian requested to remain anonymous for fear of retaliation.

“Armed police in body armor waited around for a solid hour for more heavily armed police in heavier body armor. Why should I need to be more ready to fire on an assailant than they were?” said a teacher in Clark county, Nevada.

Another teacher in Houston emphasized that public education, especially in Texas, is already severely underfunded and teachers are forced to work with a severe lack of resources.

In a 2021 report conducted by the Southern Poverty Law Center, Texas ranked 40th out of 50 states and Washington DC in public education funding, spending $11,987 for each student annually, more than $3,000 less than the national average of $15,114.

The Houston teacher said his school doesn’t have a nurse or a librarian, teachers can’t get reimbursed for buying school supplies out of their own pocket, and his principal couldn’t even get funding from the district for a pizza party.

“We are tragically underfunded in most regards. I don’t have textbooks for my subject and magically now there can be funding for guns,” the teacher said. “When the Santa Fe shooting happened, I told trusted friends that if the school gave me a gun, I would sell it and buy a color printer for my classroom.”









Texas Republican leaders’ response to the mass shooting: more guns in schools


Last year Governor Greg Abbott signed into law several measures making it easier to own and carry guns in the state




www.theguardian.com


----------



## beijingwalker

*Arming teachers – an effective security measure or a false sense of security?*​Published: May 27, 2022 6.00pm EDT






Even trained police officers often miss their target during gunfights. RichLegg / Getty Images

_In the wake of the mass shooting at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, Texas, some elected officials are making calls anew for teachers to be armed and trained to use firearms to protect the nation’s schools. To shine light on the matter, The Conversation reached out to Aimee Huff and Michelle Barnhart, two Oregon State University scholars who have studied the ins and outs of putting guns in the hands of the nation’s teachers as a way to protect students._

1. What does the public think about arming teachers?​According to a 2021 poll, 43% of Americans supported policies that allow school personnel to carry guns in schools.

But if you take a closer look, you see that most of that support comes from Republicans and gun-owners. For instance, 66% of Republican respondents expressed support for such policies, versus just 24% of Democratic respondents. And 63% of gun owners supported allowing school personnel to carry guns, versus just 33% of non-gun owners.

The majority of teachers, parents and students oppose allowing teachers to carry guns.

​The largest teachers unions, including the National Education Association, also oppose arming teachers, arguing that bringing more guns into schools “makes schools more dangerous and does nothing to shield our students and educators from gun violence.”

These teachers unions advocate a preventive approach that includes more gun regulations.

While the public is justifiably concerned with eliminating school shootings, there is disagreement over the policies and actions that would be most effective. A 2021 study found that 70% of Americans supported the idea of armed school resource officers and law enforcement in schools, but only 41% supported the idea of training teachers to carry guns in schools.

In our research on how Americans think about the rights and responsibilities related to armed self-defense, we even find disagreement among conservative gun owners over how to best protect schoolchildren. Some advocate arming teachers, while other gun owners believe guns in schools ultimately make children less safe. These conservative opponents of arming teachers instead support fortifying the building’s design and features.

After the massacre in Uvalde, we are seeing renewed calls from politicians to arm teachers and provide them with specialized training.

However, amid conflicting reports about whether police officers engaged the Robb Elementary School shooter, there are renewed questions about whether armed teachers would make a difference. Police have acknowledged they didn’t enter the school even as kids frantically dialed 911.

Given that there were also armed officers present at the Columbine and Parkland school massacres in 1999 and 2018, respectively, the public is understandably right to wonder whether armed teachers can effectively neutralize a shooter. Amid reports that trained and experienced police officers may have been unable or unwilling to intervene against the Uvalde shooter, it’s not clear whether teachers would be, either.

2. What are the potential drawbacks of arming teachers?​Arming teachers introduces risks to students and staff, as well as school districts themselves. These include the risk of teachers accidentally shooting themselves or students and fellow staff. There are also moral and legal risks associated with improper or inaccurate defensive use of a firearm - even for teachers who have undertaken specialized firearms training.

One study found that highly trained police in gunfights hit their target only 18% of the time. Even if teachers, who would likely have less training, achieve the same accuracy, four or five of every six bullets fired by a teacher would hit something or someone other than the shooter. Further, a teacher responding with force to a shooter may be mistaken for the perpetrator by law enforcement or by armed colleagues.

Introducing guns to the school environment also poses everyday risks. Armed teachers may unintentionally discharge their firearm. For instance, an armed police officer accidentally discharged his weapon in his office at a school in Alexandria, Virginia in 2018. Guns can also fall into the wrong hands. Research on shootings that took place in hospital emergency rooms found that in 23% of the cases, the weapon used was a gun the perpetrator took from a hospital security guard.

Students could also access firearms that are improperly stored or mishandled. Improper storage is a common problem among American gun owners. In a school setting, this has resulted in students finding a teacher’s misplaced firearm, sometimes taking it or reporting it to another school official. News reports show that guns carried into schools have fallen out of teachers’ clothing, and have been left in bathrooms and locker rooms. There have also been reports of students stealing guns from teachers.

Insurance companies also see concealed guns on school grounds as creating a heightened liability risk.

Other drawbacks to arming teachers involve the learning environment. In particular, owing to structural racism and discriminatory school security policies, Black high school students are less supportive than white students of arming teachers – 16% versus 26% – and report feeling less safe if teachers are carrying firearms.

3. What are the arguments for arming teachers?​Proponents emphasize that teachers, as Americans, have a right to use firearms to defend themselves against violent crime, including a school shooter. Our research shows that some people interpret their right to armed self-defense as a moral obligation, and argue that teachers have both a right and a responsibility to use firearms to protect themselves and their students.

Parents who regularly carry handguns to protect themselves and their children may take comfort knowing that their child’s teacher could perform the role of protector at school.

In a school shooting, where lives can be saved or ended in a matter of seconds, some people may feel more secure believing a shooter would immediately meet armed resistance from a teacher without needing to wait for an armed school officer to respond.

4. Have any school districts allowed teachers to arm themselves?​Yes. Teachers may carry guns at school in districts in at least 19 states. The idea surfaced as a viable policy after the 1999 Columbine shooting, and gained momentum after the 2018 Parkland shooting.

The number of school districts that permit teachers to be armed is difficult to ascertain. Policies vary across states. New York bars school districts from allowing teachers to carry guns, while Missouri and Montana authorize teachers to carry firearms.

5. What were the results?​There are documented incidents of school staff using their firearm to neutralize a shooter. However, researchers have not found evidence that arming teachers increases school safety. Rather, arming teachers may contribute to a false sense of security for teachers, students and the community.









Arming teachers – an effective security measure or a false sense of security?


Putting guns in the hands of schoolteachers is a popular idea among gun-owners and conservatives, but research suggests it may pose more problems than it solves.




theconversation.com


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Muhammed45

American society is highly radicalized, racial hatred is waving among majority. The country is built on blood of Native and hence full of hatred, what else could we expect?! COVFEFE

Have you guys forgot that Epstein was a product of this society? When he wanted to spill the beans and tell the truth about American elites, Bill Gates etc, he got assassinated. USA has turned into a shithole that hosts corrupts, degenerates and killers. This burden of hatred and darkness gave a re-birth chance to a cancer like Israel. USA the womb of Satan/Iblis.

Most importantly USA and ita elites are afraid of truth hence countless of cases similar to Assange, whistleblowers and the likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@beijingwalker post all US gun related crime news in this thread, if I see one new thread or spamming of America section with same news you will be banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## DF41

beijingwalker said:


> I see a crumbling society, drugs, crimes, gun killings, LGBT, homelessness..




*SCHADENFREUDE

*


----------



## beijingwalker

Five People Dead, Including Gunman At Tulsa Hospital Shooting​ Jun 2, 2022 Officials detailed a timeline of police response to the shooting at St. Francis Hospital in Tulsa, Okla. Five people are dead including the gunman who died of a self inflicted gunshot.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## mili

Isn't Tulsa the place where they committed genocide on the blacks ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Schools and hosptials... they really know where to choose to kill.. some Americans here laugh at China that many Chinese schools have barbwires, because unlike US, we care about our young.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

*THIS IS NOT TERRORISM, people ! ITS A SHOOTING !*​
The gunman wasn't a *Terrorist*, he was merely_ 'A Shooter'_.

The terms _'Terrorism'_ &_ 'Terrorist'_ are *ONLY* reserved for _Islam_ and _Muslims_.

-courtesy of the *NRA*

This is the Press Conference of the Head Coach of the *Golden State Warriors* (NBA) - _Steve Kerr_ after last weeks incident in _South Texas._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

mili said:


> Isn't Tulsa the place where they committed genocide on the blacks ?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

@Hamartia Antidote @F-22 Raptor

US, very safe country. Safer than China knife attack every 5 years!


----------



## beijingwalker

Beast said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22 Raptor
> 
> US, very safe country. Safer than China knife attack every 5 years!


Every 5 hours


----------



## Dalit

Have the Americans blamed Pakistan yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

Dalit said:


> Have the Americans blamed Pakistan yet?


no they dont blame anything on Pak now their puppets do that themselves!!

urtaa teer laytay hain ab!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

newb3e said:


> no they dont blame anything on Pak now their puppets do that themselves!!
> 
> urtaa teer laytay hain ab!



LOL I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Enigma SIG

US is a an explosion waiting to happen, with so many weapons. I'm actually surprised no one has been able to instigate civil war in America up until now.


----------



## Dalit

Enigma SIG said:


> US is a an explosion waiting to happen, with so many weapons. I'm actually surprised no one has been able to instigate civil war in America up until now.



This is some mini version of the purge.


----------



## Black Tornado

Is this a country or a zoo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

Dalit said:


> Have the Americans blamed Pakistan yet?


They have not and I am very surprised, If they do Sharifs will confess and provide evidence too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Dalit said:


> Have the Americans blamed Pakistan yet?


Don’t give them ideas 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## vi-va

@beijingwalker be careful, dude.





Gun Control & Gun Violence in U.S | Mega Thread


Shootings of Today, US is indeed in a war, casaulties high everyday https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/atlanta/breaking-deadly-shooting-near-southwest-atlanta-grocery-store/IDQY33JUHJDCBJLWB2M6CYYBBQ/...



defence.pk


----------



## newb3e

Enigma SIG said:


> US is a an explosion waiting to happen, with so many weapons. I'm actually surprised no one has been able to instigate civil war in America up until now.


our old bastard genrails are supporting the dying team!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## KendoKhan

beijingwalker said:


> *Arming teachers – an effective security measure or a false sense of security?*​Published: May 27, 2022 6.00pm EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even trained police officers often miss their target during gunfights. RichLegg / Getty Images
> 
> _In the wake of the mass shooting at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, Texas, some elected officials are making calls anew for teachers to be armed and trained to use firearms to protect the nation’s schools. To shine light on the matter, The Conversation reached out to Aimee Huff and Michelle Barnhart, two Oregon State University scholars who have studied the ins and outs of putting guns in the hands of the nation’s teachers as a way to protect students._
> 
> 1. What does the public think about arming teachers?​According to a 2021 poll, 43% of Americans supported policies that allow school personnel to carry guns in schools.
> 
> But if you take a closer look, you see that most of that support comes from Republicans and gun-owners. For instance, 66% of Republican respondents expressed support for such policies, versus just 24% of Democratic respondents. And 63% of gun owners supported allowing school personnel to carry guns, versus just 33% of non-gun owners.
> 
> The majority of teachers, parents and students oppose allowing teachers to carry guns.
> 
> ​The largest teachers unions, including the National Education Association, also oppose arming teachers, arguing that bringing more guns into schools “makes schools more dangerous and does nothing to shield our students and educators from gun violence.”
> 
> These teachers unions advocate a preventive approach that includes more gun regulations.
> 
> While the public is justifiably concerned with eliminating school shootings, there is disagreement over the policies and actions that would be most effective. A 2021 study found that 70% of Americans supported the idea of armed school resource officers and law enforcement in schools, but only 41% supported the idea of training teachers to carry guns in schools.
> 
> In our research on how Americans think about the rights and responsibilities related to armed self-defense, we even find disagreement among conservative gun owners over how to best protect schoolchildren. Some advocate arming teachers, while other gun owners believe guns in schools ultimately make children less safe. These conservative opponents of arming teachers instead support fortifying the building’s design and features.
> 
> After the massacre in Uvalde, we are seeing renewed calls from politicians to arm teachers and provide them with specialized training.
> 
> However, amid conflicting reports about whether police officers engaged the Robb Elementary School shooter, there are renewed questions about whether armed teachers would make a difference. Police have acknowledged they didn’t enter the school even as kids frantically dialed 911.
> 
> Given that there were also armed officers present at the Columbine and Parkland school massacres in 1999 and 2018, respectively, the public is understandably right to wonder whether armed teachers can effectively neutralize a shooter. Amid reports that trained and experienced police officers may have been unable or unwilling to intervene against the Uvalde shooter, it’s not clear whether teachers would be, either.
> 
> 2. What are the potential drawbacks of arming teachers?​Arming teachers introduces risks to students and staff, as well as school districts themselves. These include the risk of teachers accidentally shooting themselves or students and fellow staff. There are also moral and legal risks associated with improper or inaccurate defensive use of a firearm - even for teachers who have undertaken specialized firearms training.
> 
> One study found that highly trained police in gunfights hit their target only 18% of the time. Even if teachers, who would likely have less training, achieve the same accuracy, four or five of every six bullets fired by a teacher would hit something or someone other than the shooter. Further, a teacher responding with force to a shooter may be mistaken for the perpetrator by law enforcement or by armed colleagues.
> 
> Introducing guns to the school environment also poses everyday risks. Armed teachers may unintentionally discharge their firearm. For instance, an armed police officer accidentally discharged his weapon in his office at a school in Alexandria, Virginia in 2018. Guns can also fall into the wrong hands. Research on shootings that took place in hospital emergency rooms found that in 23% of the cases, the weapon used was a gun the perpetrator took from a hospital security guard.
> 
> Students could also access firearms that are improperly stored or mishandled. Improper storage is a common problem among American gun owners. In a school setting, this has resulted in students finding a teacher’s misplaced firearm, sometimes taking it or reporting it to another school official. News reports show that guns carried into schools have fallen out of teachers’ clothing, and have been left in bathrooms and locker rooms. There have also been reports of students stealing guns from teachers.
> 
> Insurance companies also see concealed guns on school grounds as creating a heightened liability risk.
> 
> Other drawbacks to arming teachers involve the learning environment. In particular, owing to structural racism and discriminatory school security policies, Black high school students are less supportive than white students of arming teachers – 16% versus 26% – and report feeling less safe if teachers are carrying firearms.
> 
> 3. What are the arguments for arming teachers?​Proponents emphasize that teachers, as Americans, have a right to use firearms to defend themselves against violent crime, including a school shooter. Our research shows that some people interpret their right to armed self-defense as a moral obligation, and argue that teachers have both a right and a responsibility to use firearms to protect themselves and their students.
> 
> Parents who regularly carry handguns to protect themselves and their children may take comfort knowing that their child’s teacher could perform the role of protector at school.
> 
> In a school shooting, where lives can be saved or ended in a matter of seconds, some people may feel more secure believing a shooter would immediately meet armed resistance from a teacher without needing to wait for an armed school officer to respond.
> 
> 4. Have any school districts allowed teachers to arm themselves?​Yes. Teachers may carry guns at school in districts in at least 19 states. The idea surfaced as a viable policy after the 1999 Columbine shooting, and gained momentum after the 2018 Parkland shooting.
> 
> The number of school districts that permit teachers to be armed is difficult to ascertain. Policies vary across states. New York bars school districts from allowing teachers to carry guns, while Missouri and Montana authorize teachers to carry firearms.
> 
> 5. What were the results?​There are documented incidents of school staff using their firearm to neutralize a shooter. However, researchers have not found evidence that arming teachers increases school safety. Rather, arming teachers may contribute to a false sense of security for teachers, students and the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arming teachers – an effective security measure or a false sense of security?
> 
> 
> Putting guns in the hands of schoolteachers is a popular idea among gun-owners and conservatives, but research suggests it may pose more problems than it solves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com



Routine arming of teachers is a terrible idea.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> @Hamartia Antidote @F-22 Raptor
> 
> US, very safe country. Safer than China knife attack every 5 years!



Every 5 years huh?
Is this another example of "new math" in China?

2021








2 dead, 16 injured in stabbing at kindergarten in southern China


A 24-year-old suspect has been detained in southern China after a stabbing incident at a local school.




abcnews.go.com





2021








Deadly knife attack in east China leaves 5 dead, 15 injured


Police in eastern China say a deadly knife attack has killed at least five people and left 15 injured




abcnews.go.com





2020








China: 39 injured in school knife attack – DW – 06/04/2020


Dozens of children and several staff members were wounded in a knife attack at a primary school in south China. The alleged attacker was reportedly a man who worked at the school.




www.dw.com





2020








Seven killed in random stabbing attack outside Chinese school


A crazed man fatally stabbed at least seven people — most apparently older women — in a suspected random knife attack in China, according to state media and a report. The suspect, identified only b…




nypost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
 1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> 5 years huh?
> 
> 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 dead, 16 injured in stabbing at kindergarten in southern China
> 
> 
> A 24-year-old suspect has been detained in southern China after a stabbing incident at a local school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadly knife attack in east China leaves 5 dead, 15 injured
> 
> 
> Police in eastern China say a deadly knife attack has killed at least five people and left 15 injured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


2021? Your latest shooting is today , last week or last 2 week.


Tell me which countries is safer? US or China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KendoKhan

This is so tragic, the US needs to look to the UK and how following on from the Dunblane Massacre of 1996 where a gunman killed 15 (6 year old students) and their teacher, the UK enacted the strictest gun control laws in the UK.

Since then- *there have been no more school shootings in the United Kingdom.*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> 2021?



Yes, well within your 5 year claim.
But with Chinese "new math" it isn't. 2021 is more than 5 years ago.






There are no knifings in China...NEVER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yes, well within your 5 year claim.
> But with Chinese "new math" it isn't. 2021 is more than 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no knifings in China...NEVER.


We never claim there is no knife attack in China unlike some who claim US safer than China is due to its democracy and freedom.


----------



## Abid123

Dalit said:


> Have the Americans blamed Pakistan yet?


Evil ISI


----------



## waz

beijingwalker said:


> Five People Dead, Including Gunman At Tulsa Hospital Shooting​Jun 2, 2022 Officials detailed a timeline of police response to the shooting at St. Francis Hospital in Tulsa, Okla. Five people are dead including the gunman who died of a self inflicted gunshot.



Good Lord at insane levels now.
My thoughts for the families who lost loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

waz said:


> Good Lord at insane levels now.
> My thoughts for the families who lost loved ones.


It can be prevented. But the problem is, there is no sane human being leading the US Congress. And there is a group of american thinking nothing is wrong with US becos it has freedom and democracy which some countries lacking. So it cannot be bad.

@Hamartia Antidote


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> We never claim there is no knife attack in China



No somebody (as in you) happily boasted (and actually tagged people about it) that knifings only happen around every 5 years in China...but apparently you are very very very mistaken of the actual facts (or the Chinese media doesn't report it prominently so you are completely oblivious)


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No somebody (as in you) happily boasted (and actually tagged people about it) that knifings only happen every 5 years in China...but apparently you are very very very mistaken of the actual facts (or the Chinese media doesn't report it prominently so you are oblivious)


So that makes US safer than China, right? 

Typical response who doesn't acknowledge US has a safety problem and gun problem but instead will try claim US is safer than China.


----------



## Faqirze

OP and other Chinese posters cant contain their happiness after hearing about shootings of innocents in America, like usual.


Dalit said:


> Have the Americans blamed Pakistan yet?


Do you really view yourselves as that important? I don't think America has ever blamed Pakistan for an attack on its soil.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> It can be prevented. But the problem is, there is no sane human being leading the US Congress. And there is a group of american thinking nothing is wrong with US becos it has freedom and democracy which some countries lacking. So it cannot be bad.
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote



How is Congress going to change gun laws in Oklahoma? They don't have that power. That's like saying the EU can change the laws in France.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> How is Congress going to change gun laws in Oklahoma? They don't have that power. That's like saying the EU can change the laws in France.


Nothing can be changed. Let's continue shoot at each other... Wild wild west.


----------



## beijingwalker

Broken families could be one of the reasons of US persistent violence, kids don't get proper love and teaching from their parents


----------



## AZMwi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Broken families could be one of the reasons of US persistent violence, kids don't get proper love and teaching from their parents
> 
> View attachment 850325



That's what people have been saying all along about violence in the black community..but they are then chastised as racists.









Census Bureau: Higher Percentage of Black Children Live with Single Mothers


A disproportionate number of Black children under 18 live in single-parent homes, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. (CanStock Photo) In its annual “America’s Families and Living Arrangements” […]




afro.com




While 74.3 percent of all White children below the age of 18 live with both parents, only 38.7 percent of African-American minors can say the same.










Childhood broken homes and adult violence: An analysis of moderators and mediators


Children who experience a family breakdown due to the separation or divorce of their parents may be at an increased risk of violent offending especial…




www.sciencedirect.com




Childhood broken homes and adult violence: An analysis of moderators and mediators​


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That's what people have been saying all along about violence in the black community..but they are then chastised as racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Census Bureau: Higher Percentage of Black Children Live with Single Mothers
> 
> 
> A disproportionate number of Black children under 18 live in single-parent homes, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. (CanStock Photo) In its annual “America’s Families and Living Arrangements” […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While 74.3 percent of all White children below the age of 18 live with both parents, only 38.7 percent of African-American minors can say the same.


Still too many single parents families in US.

Why US has so many junkies roaming on the streets, maybe they don't have parents by their side to stop them from taking drugs when they were young.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Why US has so many junkies roaming on the streets, maybe they don't have parents by their side to stop them from taking drugs when they were young.








Because liberals think it is evil to incarcerate people for drug use as it is a "victimless crime" and disproportionately affects the poor and their future employment opportunities since having a criminal conviction makes you unemployable by most companies.

Better to water down drug penalties that way the problem is solved! No more oppression of the poor!!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Sudarshan said:


> Is this a country or a zoo?


Gun culture is largely is a hangover from frontier living culture in USA

Considering USA didn't have serious armed insurgency movements overall US govt was lenient on firearm procurement by civilians even when majority population lived in urban areas 

Combine the above with Gun lobbying groups we have the current state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Memorial Day weekend violence: 51 shot, 9 fatally, in Chicago


Chicago experienced its most violent Memorial Day weekend in five years — 9 killed, 42 wounded — despite stepped up police patrols and a focus on neighborhood programs that city officials hoped would provide peaceful alternatives.




www.fox32chicago.com




Memorial Day weekend violence: 51 shot, 9 fatally, in Chicago​*By *Sun-Times Media Wire
*Published* May 30, 2022 10:12PM
*Updated* May 31, 2022 6:39AM
Crime and Public Safety
Sun-Times Media Wire

Facebook
Twitter
Print
Email
Chicago records two mass shootings less than 24 hours apart this Memorial Day weekend​One person was killed and nine others were wounded in mass shootings less than 24 hours apart so far this Memorial Day weekend.
*CHICAGO* - Chicago experienced its most violent Memorial Day weekend in five years — 9 killed, 42 wounded — despite stepped up police patrols and a focus on neighborhood programs that city officials hoped would provide peaceful alternatives.
About half of those shot were on the West Side, most of them in a single police district, the 11th, where there were two mass shootings on Sunday. On the South Side, at least 14 people were shot. And downtown, where there has been a spike in shootings all year, four people were hit by gunfire.
Sponsored Links

https://gosearches.net/index.php?rg...LgHGZbjQ9F1o6ICVbGvw81yfSD6wlUooJyu952W6rCBAQ
San Jose: Unsold Phones Are Almost Being Given AwayCell Phone Deals | Sponsored Searches





The weekend was the most violent since 2017, when seven people were killed and 45 people were wounded, according to Chicago police data. The year before, 69 people had been shot over the long holiday weekend.
This past weekend’s toll is sharply higher than last year, when three people were killed and 34 others were wounded.

*FOR MORE CONTENT, SUBSCRIBE TO FOX 32 ON YOUTUBE*
The Chicago Police Department canceled days off over the weekend, but Police Supt. David Brown was vague last Friday about the numbers of additional police officers assigned to work.
He would only say the safety plan included foot, bike and roving patrols; traffic safety, DUI saturation and carjacking task force missions; and gang and gun and organized retail theft investigations.
At the same news conference, Mayor Lori Lightfoot said weekend programs in 15 high-crime neighborhoods — including music-and-game-filled "kickbacks" with DJs — would be held later into the night to fill gaps pinpointed in conversations with young people in those neighborhoods.
On Saturday, faith leaders led a march for peace down Michigan Avenue. "There will be no silence till we end the violence," a group of about 50 people chanted as they marched down the Mag Mile to Millennium Park.
Many of the weekend shootings occurred in neighborhoods long troubled by gun violence.

In Lawndale, five people were wounded after gunmen opened fire on a crowd marking the anniversary of another teen’s killing. A 16-year-old girl was among the wounded in the shooting early Sunday morning in the 800 block of South Karlov Avenue. Shell casings and at least 97 evidence markers could be seen in the street outside Daniel Webster Elementary School.
Later Sunday, a man was killed and four others wounded, including a gunman, during a domestic incident in Humboldt Park. The shooting led to a standoff with a police SWAT team. A gunman, 23, was arrested over an hour later and treated for a gunshot wound, police said.





Police work the scene where five people were shot near an elementary school May 29, 2022 on the West Side. | Ashlee Rezin/Sun-Times
Other fatal shootings since 5 p.m. Friday:

A man was shot to death early Tuesday in Brighton Park on the Southwest Side. The 25-year-old was inside a vehicle about 12:30 a.m. when a dark car pulled up near him and someone from inside fired shots in the 3600 block of South Kedzie Avenue, Chicago police said. The man was shot in the neck and was taken to Mount Sinai Hospital, where he was pronounced dead. His name hasn’t been released.
Three men were wounded, one fatally, in a shooting Monday in Burnside on the South Side. They were near a sidewalk about 7:45 p.m. in the 1300 block of East 93rd Street when someone opened fire, police said. One man, 25, was shot in the chest and taken to Trinity Hospital, where he was pronounced dead, police said. Another man, 26, was also shot in the chest and taken to the same hospital in critical condition. The third man, 27, suffered a gunshot wound to his body and taken to the University of Chicago Medical Center, police said. His condition was not immediately known.
A man was fatally shot Monday in Gresham on the South Side. About 5 p.m., the 27-year-old was in the 8600 block of South Aberdeen Street when he was shot multiple times, police said. He was taken to Christ Medical Center in Oak Lawn, where he was pronounced dead, police said.
Also Monday, a man was killed in a shooting in Englewood on the South Side. He was inside a residence about 2:50 p.m. in the 6900 block of South Green Street when someone opened fire, striking him in the face and abdomen, Chicago police said. The 31-year-old was pronounced dead at the scene.
Jeremy Benson, 33, was shot and killed Sunday morning while driving in the West Garfield Park neighborhood, authorities said. He was shot while driving in the 4400 block of West Madison Street and crashed into a median, police said. He died at Mount Sinai Hospital.
A man was killed early Sunday in Englewood when gunfire erupted during a birthday party. The shooting sent hundreds of people running in the 5700 block of South Carpenter Street. A 24-year-old was shot and pronounced dead at the scene. Police placed a white cloth over the man, who was lying on a sidewalk near evidence markers. "They won’t even let me see his body," the man’s mother said. "They could at least let me hold his hand."
Hours earlier, two men killed each other during a shootout in Englewood, police said. The shootout happened at 5 p.m. Saturday in the 5500 block of South Bishop Street, police said. Both men were pronounced dead at the University of Chicago Medical Center. One of the men was identified as Derrick Washington, 29. The other man was 38.
Saturday afternoon, a man was killed in Chicago Lawn on the Southwest Side. He was shot in his head around 1:30 p.m. in the 2400 block of West 63rd Street, police said. He died at Christ Medical Center in Oak Lawn. Police released no other details.
Thirty-two people were shot last weekend in Chicago.
Chicago crime: 3 shot in Burnside​


----------



## KendoKhan

This is so worrying, so many mass-shootings in one week!


----------



## khansaheeb

KendoKhan said:


> This is so worrying, so many mass-shootings in one week!










Biden says there have been 20 mass shootings in the US since Uvalde school shooting


In his Thursday night address to the nation where he pushed several gun control measures, President Biden said just since Uvalde, there have been 20 mass shootings in the U.S.




www.fox32chicago.com



Biden says there have been 20 mass shootings in the US since Uvalde school shooting​*By *Anthony Ponce
*Published* June 2, 2022 9:31PM
Joe Biden
FOX 32 Chicago

Facebook
Twitter
Print
Email
President Biden calls for action after mass shootings across the US​In his Thursday night address to the nation where he pushed several gun control measures, President Biden said just since Uvalde, there have been 20 mass shootings in the U.S.
*WASHINGTON* - In his Thursday night address to the nation where he pushed several gun control measures, President Biden said just since Uvalde, there have been 20 mass shootings in the U.S.
In the month of May, the U.S. saw 61 mass shootings, according to the Gun Violence Archive.
Sponsored Links


https://www.nerdwallet.com/ur/?utm_...T2LgHGZbjQ9F1o6ICVbGvw81yfSCpiEEogqG6lJih4aYJ
House Hunting in San Jose? Try NerdWallet to CompareNerdWallet NMLS ID# 1617539





Just this afternoon, more gunfire broke out during a burial at a cemetery in Racine, Wisconsin. 
Dozens of shots were reportedly fired, hitting multiple people at 2:30 p.m. at Graceland Cemetery. The victims were paying their last respects to a man who himself was shot and killed by a police officer.

The cemetery became just the latest in an ever-growing list of otherwise peaceful places which have become shooting venues. In Buffalo, New York, it was a grocery store. In Uvalde, Texas, it was an elementary school. In Tulsa, Oklahoma, it was a hospital.
"There are too many other schools, too many other places becoming killing fields, battlefields here in America," Biden said while flanked by lines of candles lit for all the victims. "After Columbine, after Sandy Hook, after Charleston, after Orlando, after Las Vegas, after Parkland, nothing has been done. This time that can't be true. This time we must actually do something."
In his speech, Biden proposed several measures, including reinstating the 1994 ban on assault weapons and high-capacity magazines, raising the legal age to own a semi-automatic weapon from 18 up to 21, strengthening background checks and red flag laws, and repealing legal immunity for gun manufacturers.
*SUBSCRIBE TO FOX 32 ON YOUTUBE*
"This is not about taking away anyone's guns; it's not about vilifying gun owners," Biden said. "In fact, we should be treating responsible gun owners as an example of how every gun owner should behave."
Earlier Thursday, the House Judiciary Committee met to debate some of the same proposals that the president mentioned in his speech, including raising the minimum age to own a semi-automatic rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

America takes wars to others....God brings it to them. Enjoy the fruits of your own labour

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## KendoKhan

khansaheeb said:


> Biden says there have been 20 mass shootings in the US since Uvalde school shooting
> 
> 
> In his Thursday night address to the nation where he pushed several gun control measures, President Biden said just since Uvalde, there have been 20 mass shootings in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox32chicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> Biden says there have been 20 mass shootings in the US since Uvalde school shooting​*By *Anthony Ponce
> *Published* June 2, 2022 9:31PM
> Joe Biden
> FOX 32 Chicago
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Print
> Email
> President Biden calls for action after mass shootings across the US​In his Thursday night address to the nation where he pushed several gun control measures, President Biden said just since Uvalde, there have been 20 mass shootings in the U.S.
> *WASHINGTON* - In his Thursday night address to the nation where he pushed several gun control measures, President Biden said just since Uvalde, there have been 20 mass shootings in the U.S.
> In the month of May, the U.S. saw 61 mass shootings, according to the Gun Violence Archive.
> Sponsored Links
> 
> 
> https://www.nerdwallet.com/ur/?utm_...T2LgHGZbjQ9F1o6ICVbGvw81yfSCpiEEogqG6lJih4aYJ
> House Hunting in San Jose? Try NerdWallet to CompareNerdWallet NMLS ID# 1617539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just this afternoon, more gunfire broke out during a burial at a cemetery in Racine, Wisconsin.
> Dozens of shots were reportedly fired, hitting multiple people at 2:30 p.m. at Graceland Cemetery. The victims were paying their last respects to a man who himself was shot and killed by a police officer.
> 
> The cemetery became just the latest in an ever-growing list of otherwise peaceful places which have become shooting venues. In Buffalo, New York, it was a grocery store. In Uvalde, Texas, it was an elementary school. In Tulsa, Oklahoma, it was a hospital.
> "There are too many other schools, too many other places becoming killing fields, battlefields here in America," Biden said while flanked by lines of candles lit for all the victims. "After Columbine, after Sandy Hook, after Charleston, after Orlando, after Las Vegas, after Parkland, nothing has been done. This time that can't be true. This time we must actually do something."
> In his speech, Biden proposed several measures, including reinstating the 1994 ban on assault weapons and high-capacity magazines, raising the legal age to own a semi-automatic weapon from 18 up to 21, strengthening background checks and red flag laws, and repealing legal immunity for gun manufacturers.
> *SUBSCRIBE TO FOX 32 ON YOUTUBE*
> "This is not about taking away anyone's guns; it's not about vilifying gun owners," Biden said. "In fact, we should be treating responsible gun owners as an example of how every gun owner should behave."
> Earlier Thursday, the House Judiciary Committee met to debate some of the same proposals that the president mentioned in his speech, including raising the minimum age to own a semi-automatic rifle.


The US needs to consider some stronger gun controls, just look at the UK, perfect example of how stronger gun controls can make a tangible difference in preventing mass-shootings. Sure we get the odd-firearm incident but it's minuscule compared to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

KendoKhan said:


> The US needs to consider some stronger gun controls, just look at the UK, perfect example of how stronger gun controls can make a tangible difference in preventing mass-shootings. Sure we get the odd-firearm incident but it's minuscule compared to the US.



What kind of gun control?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

For chicago,that's normal.week after week.


----------



## WotTen

Trango Towers said:


> America takes wars to others....God brings it to them. Enjoy the fruits of your own labour



It's 'not a problem'.

Homicides per 100,000 males: 48.16 black, 3.15 white

If the numbers were reversed, you can bet there would be decisive action.








https://publichealth.jhu.edu/sites/default/files/2022-05/2020-gun-deaths-in-the-us-4-28-2022-b.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

WotTen said:


> It's 'not a problem'.
> 
> Homicides per 100,000 males: 48.16 black, 3.15 white
> 
> If the numbers were reversed, you can bet there would be decisive action.
> 
> View attachment 850535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://publichealth.jhu.edu/sites/default/files/2022-05/2020-gun-deaths-in-the-us-4-28-2022-b.pdf


Agreed.


----------



## Menthol

Again??

The news report about school mass shootings doesn't seem to have any effect on people's hearts anymore.

The level of stress, frustration, and desperation is already too high.

And this is just the start of the coming economic hurricane in the USA.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Chicago is like real-life GTA.


----------



## KendoKhan

lastofthepatriots said:


> What kind of gun control?


Many solutions have been proposed but been shot down (pun intended) by the NRA and it's powerful lobby. I can share some links if you would like.


----------



## gambit

KendoKhan said:


> Many solutions have been proposed but been shot down (pun intended) by the NRA and it's powerful lobby. I can share some links if you would like.


According to NRA's own membership roll, there are about 5 millions, rounded figure. According to the AARP's membership roll, there are about 38 millions, rounded figure. So how 'powerful' is the NRA when it comes to lobbying the US Congress?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mili said:


> Isn't Tulsa the place where they committed genocide on the blacks ?



It continues to this day I guess.









Tulsa gunman Michael Louis targeted doctor who had operated on him: cops


Gunman Michael Louis opened fire Wednesday at Saint Francis Hospital in Tulsa, targeting Dr. Preston Phillips, Police Chief Wendell Franklin told reporters.




nypost.com







Michael Louis killed four people, including Dr. Preston Phillips.




Police said Dr. Preston Phillips was intentionally targeted by gunman Michael Louis.



A deranged gunman with a rifle and a handgun who killed four people at an Oklahoma medical building targeted a doctor who previously operated on him “and anyone who got in his way,” authorities said Thursday.

The gunman, identified as Michael Louis, opened fire at about 5 p.m. Wednesday at an orthopedic office on the second floor of the Natalie Medical Building at Saint Francis Health System in Tulsa, Police Chief Wendell Franklin told reporters at a press conference.

Louis, 45, of Muskogee, went to the hospital on May 19 for back surgery, which was performed by Dr. Preston Phillips.


----------



## beijingwalker

WATCH LIVE: Iowa church shooting update​


----------



## Wolfhunter

Guns don't kill people, people kill people!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

yari said:


> limiting gun ownership to single shot pistols would prevent mass casualty shootings


Single shot pistols ?


----------



## gambit

yari said:


> limiting gun ownership to single shot pistols would prevent mass casualty shootings


You do not know much about firearms, do you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Move to the dedicated thread:





Gun Control & Gun Violence in U.S | Mega Thread


At least 10 people killed in mass shooting at Buffalo supermarket



defence.pk


----------



## StraightEdge

Just searched in google, saw this - looks like a daily event now, nobody even bothers to report it here. We all know it's happening daily. 

Two fatally shot at Alabama church in latest US gun attack | Gun Violence News | Al Jazeera


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Because liberals think it is evil to incarcerate people for drug use as it is a "victimless crime" and disproportionately affects the poor and their future employment opportunities since having a criminal conviction makes you unemployable by most companies.
> 
> Better to water down drug penalties that way the problem is solved! No more oppression of the poor!!











64% of unemployed men in their 30s have criminal records, a barrier to landing a job


Most jobless men in their mid-30s have a criminal record, according to a new study. That has implications for hiring and the current labor crunch.




www.cnbc.com




64% of unemployed men in their 30s have criminal records, a barrier to landing a job​


----------



## Beast

LOL... This is gold. I think US gun problem has reached a new height!


----------



## tower9

Beast said:


> LOL... This is gold. I think US gun problem has reached a new height!


Perfect confluence of gun culture, out of control crime and megachurch corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

tower9 said:


> Perfect confluence of gun culture, out of control crime and megachurch corruption.


Bling bling Bishop, if anyone deserves to be robbed, it is this cretin...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

SaadH said:


> Bling bling Bishop, if anyone deserves to be robbed, it is this cretin...


Maybe the bling bling are all faked gold? lol..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

SaadH said:


> Bling bling Bishop, if anyone deserves to be robbed, it is this cretin...



Read more about this cretin...plus some people now suggesting it was staged








Robbed NYC Bishop Talks Lavish Lifestyle, Alleged Huge Unpaid Loan From Parishioner


The Brooklyn bishop who said he was robbed during a sermon is answering questions for the first time about how he funds his lavish lifestyle, and he addressed a lawsuit he is facing regarding thousands of dollars he given by a parishioner.




www.nbcnewyork.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

I expect East and South Asians in the US will be more pro-gun as time goes on. Without effective law enforcement places like California and New York are gonna more and more of the “expected democrat” minority voters turn to the Republican Party. It’s happen amongst Latino men, which we will probably to see flip some elections in the upcoming midterms and will extend to all ethnicities.


----------



## beijingwalker

More Causalities As US Gun Deaths Top 34,000 In 2022​By Web News 14 October 2022 

Mass shootings are a consistent problem in the US, and there is obviously no let in the spate of horror.

More than 34,000 people have died in shootings in the US in 2022, more than half of which were from suicide, according to the Gun Violence Archive website.

Five people including an off-duty police officer are the recent causalities of gun violence, shot dead with several injured in Raleigh, North Carolina, officials say.
Police say a suspect has been arrested.

The shooting occurred near the Neuse River Greenway, a popular trail on the outskirts of the state capital, the city’s mayor said.

A motive is yet to be established, but Raleigh Police Lieutenant Jason Borneo said it would probably “come to bear” in the coming days.

“Tonight, terror has reached our doorstep. The nightmare of every community has come to Raleigh,” North Carolina Governor Roy Cooper told a news conference.
The shooting broke out just after 17:00 EDT (21:00 GMT).

Mayor Mary-Ann Baldwin later reported that the gunman was being “contained in a residence in the area” by police.
Raleigh police then tweeted that the suspect had been taken into custody.

The gunman, a “white male juvenile”, was taken into custody, Mr Borneo said.

At least two other people including another police officer were wounded and taken to hospital, the mayor said.
One victim remains in critical condition in the hospital, Lieutenant Borneo added.

“We must stop this mindless violence in America. We must address gun violence. We have much to do, and tonight we have much to mourn,” Governor Cooper said.
BBC/Simeon Ugbodovon








More Causalities as US Gun Deaths Top 34,000 in 2022


Mass shootings are a consistent problem in the US, and there is obviously no let in the spate of horror. More than 34,000 people have died in shootings in the US in 2022, more than half of which were from suicide, according to the Gun Violence Archive website. Five people including an off-duty...




radionigeriaibadan.gov.ng

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Are the nukes safe?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Zee-shaun said:


> Are the nukes safe?


Yes they're at my house

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## beijingwalker

Gunfire during illegal racing on Chicago street kills 3​Chicago police say three men were killed and two more were seriously wounded when gunfire broke out as about 100 street racers took over an intersection in a caravan of vehicles​








Gunfire during illegal racing on Chicago street kills 3


Chicago police say three men were killed and two more were seriously wounded when gunfire broke out as about 100 street racers took over an intersection in a caravan of




www.gjsentinel.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


>











Nestor Hernandez, Dallas Nurse Shooting Suspect: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


Nestor Hernandez is the suspect accused in the shooting of two nurses outside a hospital in Dallas, Texas, on October 22, 2022.




heavy.com









Looks like another South American gang-member border jumper


----------



## retaxis

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Nestor Hernandez, Dallas Nurse Shooting Suspect: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> 
> Nestor Hernandez is the suspect accused in the shooting of two nurses outside a hospital in Dallas, Texas, on October 22, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another South American gang-member border jumper


browns are going to take over America very soon. Its irreversible that blacks/browns will be majority and then America will be like south africa or brazil


----------



## beijingwalker

Just look at them... A extremely decadent society,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CLUMSY

Gun violence is such a stupid term


----------



## beijingwalker

Daily update

St. Louis school shooting leaves 3 dead, including suspect; several more injured​

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

6 kids killed in apparent murder-suicide in US​
 Sat, Oct 29 2022 10:08:04 AM

*Washington, Oct 29 (IANS):* Six children aged one to 13 were killed in an apparent murder-suicide in the US state of Oklahoma, police said.

The bodies were recovered from a residence in Broken Arrow, a suburban city about 15 miles southeast of downtown Tulsa, reports Xinhua news agency.

Two adult suspects were also found deceased in the home, Broken Arrow Police Chief Brandon Berryhill said at a news conference on Friday, adding that guns have also been recovered.

"At this time we do not believe that any of the victims died from the fire, however the final determination for the cause of death will be made by the medical examiner," Broken Arrow Fire Chief Jeremy Moore said.

A blaze erupted on Thursday afternoon in the rear of the home, and fire crews responded within minutes and found the bodies inside, said Moore.

The victims have not been identified and a probe is underway to determine the exact cause of death.









6 kids killed in apparent murder-suicide in US


Washington, Oct 29 (IANS): Six children aged one to 13 were killed in an apparent murder-suicide in the US state of Oklahoma, police said. The bodies were recovered from a residence in Broken Arrow, a suburban city about 15 miles southeast of downtown Tulsa, reports Xinhua news agency. Two adult...




www.daijiworld.com


----------



## RescueRanger

I know that the US has a very close and fundamental relationship with the citizen having the right to keep arms. But better controls do reduce the amount of gun related crimes, that said, criminals, terrorists and those who are criminally insane will just switch to using knives for mass casualty incidents. 

Just look at incidents in Japan and the UK.


----------



## beijingwalker

2 killed, 2 wounded when shooter opens fire at Halloween house party in Covina​A shooter opened fire at a Halloween party at a home in Covina, leaving two men dead and two others wounded, authorities said


----------



## beijingwalker

4 dead, suspect on run in shooting at Aurora house​


----------



## beijingwalker

13 shot, including 3 children, in drive-by shooting in Chicago, police say​
By Elizabeth Wolfe, CNN
Tue November 1, 2022



https://edition.cnn.com/2022/11/01/us/chicago-drive-by-shooting/index.html


----------



## beijingwalker

US rapper Takeoff, 28, shot dead in Houston, Texas​The American rapper Takeoff, from the group Migos, has been shot dead in Houston, Texas, according to local reports.


https://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/celebrity-deaths/us-rapper-takeoff-28-shot-dead-in-houston-texas/news-story/a6bf2350ca04f4ed563aa0a82ece3323


----------



## beijingwalker

1 dead, 2 wounded in shooting outside of high school football playoff game in Orlando, police say​


----------



## beijingwalker

Three killed and two wounded in shooting at University of Virginia​


----------



## beijingwalker

At Least 5 Killed, 18 Injured In Shooting At Gay Nightclub In Colorado Springs​


----------



## beijingwalker

Seven dead after shooting in Virginia Walmart store​


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Police arrest suspect who ‘executed’ 4 Chinese citizens at US marijuana farm


Wu Chen was taken into custody without incident by Miami Beach police, and will be charged with murder and shooting with intent to kill and faces extradition to Oklahoma.




www.scmp.com




Police arrest suspect who ‘executed’ 4 Chinese citizens at US marijuana farm​





Wu Chen is a suspect in the weekend killings of four people at a marijuana farm in Oklahoma. Photo: Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation/US Marshals/ HANDOUT PHOTO


Authorities said the victims – three men and one woman, all Chinese citizens – were shot dead and “executed” on the 10-acre (4-hectare) property west of Hennessey, about 90 kilometres (55 miles) northwest of Oklahoma City. A fifth victim who is also a Chinese citizen was wounded and taken to an Oklahoma City hospital.





Wu Chen claiming the Chinese nationals he killed were members of the Chinese International Drug Mafia


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Police arrest suspect who ‘executed’ 4 Chinese citizens at US marijuana farm
> 
> 
> Wu Chen was taken into custody without incident by Miami Beach police, and will be charged with murder and shooting with intent to kill and faces extradition to Oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police arrest suspect who ‘executed’ 4 Chinese citizens at US marijuana farm​


US is indeed a magically country that can turn everyone into criminals no matter where they are from


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> US is indeed a magically country that can turn everyone into criminals no matter where they are from



I guess you don't consider the Chinese Mafia criminals.

Plus the Chinese are pretty weak people and can be turned easily into mindless mass-murderers. That's why the Chinese government tries to keep the populace under tight informational control.

Also everytime there is some kind of issue in the US the Chinese quickly say this should surely lead to a Civil War and when it doesn't they are shocked.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I guess you don't consider the Chinese Mafia criminals.


Every country has criminals but US pushed it high to a different level, does China have mass shooting problem?



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Plus the Chinese are pretty weak people and can be turned easily into mindless mass-murderers. That's why the Chinese government tries to keep the populace under tight informational control.
> 
> Also everytime there is some kind of issue in the US the Chinese quickly say this should surely lead to a Civil War and when it doesn't they are shocked.


Americans are weak people, a great many population were both mentally and physically compromised by rampant drug scurge and junk food. even your life expectancy is going down.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Every country has criminals but US pushed it high to a different level, does China have mass shooting problem?



No, because criminal elements like the Chinese mafia don't need to shoot anybody because they have no threats to their enterprises.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No, because criminal elements like the Chinese mafia don't need to shoot anybody because they have no threats to their enterprises.


LOl, really, but Americans shoot each other, do they have threats to any enterprises?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> LOl, really, but Americans shoot each other, do they have threats to any enterprises?



Yes, a high percentage of shootings are in inner cities related to rival drug activities.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yes, a high percentage of shootings are in inner cities related to rival drug activities.


SChool shootings are common in US, US teenagers must be involved in lot of drug activities.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Americans are weak people, a great many population were both mentally and physically compromised by rampant drug scurge and junk food. even your life expectancy is going down.



That doesn't explain why 4 Chinese nationals got shot dead by a 5th Chinese national. Something you said would never ever happen in China. What about being free from direct CPC control unleashes the mass murder urges of Chinese nationals?

1.4 billion people with no mass murder urges. 1 gets out of the country and suddenly kills four others...what changed?


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That doesn't explain why 4 Chinese nationals got shot dead by a 5th Chinese national. Something you say would never happen in China.


That's why I said US can magically turn people into criminals, no matter where they are from. you should ask why people become criminals once they live in US. As for whether China has crimes, of course, every country has crimes, but US pushed it to a new different level.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> That's why I said US can magically turn people into criminals, no matter where they are from. you should ask why people become criminals once they live in US. As for whether China has crimes, of course, every country has crimes, but US pushed it to a new different level.



Well for the Chinese nationals in question they were already Chinese mafia criminals. So now we have to ask why one Chinese national turned into a mass murderer of those mafia members. Maybe they are too protected in China to be reached and so when they were in Oklahoma they were easier targets.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well for the Chinese nationals in question they were already Chinese mafia criminals. So now we have to ask why one Chinese national turned into a mass murderer of those mafia members. Maybe they are too protected in China to be reached and so when they were in Oklahoma they were easier targets.


Why he didn't kill in China and started killing frenzy in US? Not only for so called mafias, why everyone is much likely to become a murderer once they are in US?


----------



## khansaheeb

Real life Grand Theft auto in Los Angeles:-


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Why he didn't kill in China and started killing frenzy in US? Not only for so called mafias, why everyone is much likely to become a murderer once they are in US?



If everybody was a murderer the population would be close to zero.

The question is why are Chinese mafia members only the victims of mass murder by Chinese nationals outside of China. There is obviously some kind of protection going on.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> If everybody was a murderer the population would be close to zero.
> 
> The question is why are Chinese mafia members only the victims of mass murder by Chinese nationals outside of China. There is obviously some kind of protection going on.


If someone knows if they commit a crime in a place he will be severely punished, he will think twice before doing it. this is crime prevention, not protection. it explains why crime rate is so low in China and no one worry about the personal safety no matter how late they go out to take a walk, even for women. Will you say the same about US?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> If someone knows if they commit a crime in a place he will be severely punished, he will think twice before doing it. this is crime prevention, not protection. it explains why crime rate is so low in China and no one worry about the personal safety no matter how late they go out to take a walk, even for women. Will you say the same about US?



Hmm...I see. China has enacted such severe punishment for crimes that the population doesn't dare do anything criminal. However once they step outside the border their natural tendencies for crime take over and they think nothing of doing a mass-murder since they feel foreign countries won't deal with them as strictly.

I'll remember that the next time I visit some country with "laxer laws" than the US. Murder spree here I come! So many missed opportunities in the past when i was wasting my time doing touristy stuff.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hmm...I see. China has enacted such severe punishment for crimes that the population doesn't dare do anything criminal. However once they step outside the border their natural tendencies for crime take over and they think nothing of doing a mass-murder since they feel foreign countries won't deal with them as strictly.
> 
> I'll remember that the next time I visit some country with "laxer laws" than the US. Murder spree here I come! So many missed opportunities in the past when i was wasting my time doing touristy stuff.


Kind of true, not only Chinese, US turns people from all countries into criminals, guns turn people into criminals, even teenagers shoot classmates, a fist fight in China could turn out to be a massacre in US.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Kind of true, not only Chinese, US turns people from all countries into criminals, guns turn people into criminals, even teenagers shoot classmates, a fist fight in China could turn out to be a massacre in US.



Well the Chinese nationals killed by that guy were already Chinese mafia gang members so they were already criminals. It is suspected he is also a Chinese mafia member. So its not like they were all school teachers back in China who after flying here decided to suddenly become criminals.

Plus if you see the pictures of some of the most violent US prisoners many have South American gang tattoos. They jumped the border while they already were gang members.

This just shows how gangs protected in their own countries spread out across international borders to cause trouble in other countries.

As for fist fights turning violent yes I think that can be attributed to Liberals enacting "slap on the wrist" sentences due to public outcry about "unfair sentencing" of certain demographics as youngsters leading to their entire future job prospects being bleak when most companies won't hire people with criminal records.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hmm...I see. China has enacted such severe punishment for crimes that the population doesn't dare do anything criminal. However once they step outside the border their natural tendencies for crime take over and they think nothing of doing a mass-murder since they feel foreign countries won't deal with them as strictly.
> 
> I'll remember that the next time I visit some country with "laxer laws" than the US. Murder spree here I come! So many missed opportunities in the past when i was wasting my time doing touristy stuff.


Precisely, If I go USA. I will buy tons of AR-15 and mass shooting.  It so fun in USA, just like a jungle. But in China, I will be a good boy.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Precisely, If I go USA. I will buy tons of AR-15 and mass shooting.  It so fun in USA, just like a jungle. But in China, I will be a good boy.



No, this is due to people with a low morality upbringing not the severity of the laws. Just because country X only has a penalty of Y for crime Z doesn't mean I should be more inclined to do it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> No, this is due to people with a low morality upbringing not the severity of the laws. Just because country X only has a penalty of Y for crime Z doesn't mean I should be more inclined to do it.


As if American has morality.... Ask those US soldiers when they go overseas tour. 
You are telling me, this is US upbringing? Why not remove all laws and let morality and human conscience take it course. And see what hell will USA turn into. You are very naïve. 









US soldiers 'killed Afghan civilians for sport and collected fingers as trophies'


Soldiers face charges over secret 'kill team' which allegedly murdered at random and collected fingers as trophies of war




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> As if American has morality.... Ask those US soldiers when they go overseas tour.
> You are telling me, this is US upbringing? Why not remove all laws and let morality and human conscience take it course. And see what hell will USA turn into. You are very naïve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US soldiers 'killed Afghan civilians for sport and collected fingers as trophies'
> 
> 
> Soldiers face charges over secret 'kill team' which allegedly murdered at random and collected fingers as trophies of war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Sgt. Calvin Gibbs got a life sentence in a military prison.


----------



## beijingwalker

Study: U.S. gun death rates hit highest levels in decades​By MIKE STOBBE
yesterday







FILE - A collection of illegal guns is displayed during a gun buyback event, Saturday May 22, 2021 in the Brooklyn borough of New York. Individuals received pre-paid card payments of $25 up to $250 for firearms - with a bonus iPad for certain handguns or assault rifles, at the no-questions-asked event, co-sponsored by state and county attorney generals and the NYPD. According to a study published by JAMA Network Open on Tuesday, Nov. 29, 2022, the U.S. gun death rate in 2021 hit its highest mark in nearly three decades, and the rate among women has been growing faster than that of men. (AP Photo/Bebeto Matthews, File)

NEW YORK (AP) — The U.S. gun death rate last year hit its highest mark in nearly three decades, and the rate among women has been growing faster than that of men, according to study published Tuesday.

The increase among women — most dramatically, in Black women — is playing a tragic and under-recognized role in a tally that skews overwhelmingly male, the researchers said.

“Women can get lost in the discussion because so many of the fatalities are men,” said one the authors, Dr. Eric Fleegler of Harvard Medical School.

Among Black women, the rate of firearm-related homicides more than tripled since 2010, and the rate of gun-related suicides more than doubled since 2015, Fleegler and his co-authors wrote in the paper published by JAMA Network Open.

The research is one of the most comprehensive analyses of U.S. gun deaths in years, said David Hemenway, director of the Harvard University’s Injury Control Research Center.

In October, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released data on U.S. firearm deaths last year, counting more than 47,000 — the most in at least 40 years.
The U.S. population is growing, but researchers say the rate of gun deaths has been getting worse, too. America’s gun-related homicide and suicide rates both rose 8% last year, each hitting levels not seen since the early 1990s.

In the new study, the researchers examined trends in firearm deaths since 1990. They found gun deaths began to steadily increase in 2005, but the rise accelerated recently, with a 20% jump from 2019 to 2021.

Why did gun deaths rise so dramatically during the COVID-19 pandemic? That’s “a straightforward question with probably a complicated answer that no one really knows the answer to,” said Fleegler, an emergency medicine physician at Boston Children’s Hospital.

Factors could include disruption of people’s work and personal lives, higher gun sales, stress, and mental health issues, experts said.

The researchers counted more than 1.1 million gun deaths over those 32 years — about the same as the number of American deaths attributed to COVID-19 in the last three years.

About 14% of those killed by guns were women, but the rate increase among them is more pronounced. There were about 7 gun deaths per 100,000 women last year, up from about 4 per 100,000 in 2010 — an increase of 71%. The comparable increase for men was 45%, the rate rising to about 26 per 100,000 from about 18 per 100,000 in 2010.
ADVERTISEMENT

For Black women, the firearm suicide rate rose from about 1.5 per 100,000 in 2015 to about 3 per 100,000 last year. Their homicide death rate last year was more than 18 per 100,000, compared with about 4 per 100,000 for Hispanic women and 2 per 100,000 for white women.

The highest homicide gun death rates continue to be in young Black men, at 142 per 100,000 for those in their early 20s. The highest gun suicide death rates are in white men in their early 80s, at 45 per 100,000, the researchers said.

In a commentary accompanying the study, three University of Michigan researchers said the paper confirmed racial and sexual differences in U.S. gun deaths and that homicide deaths are concentrated in cities and suicides are more common in rural areas.

“Firearm violence is a worsening problem in the United States,” and will require a range of efforts to control, they wrote.









Study: U.S. gun death rates hit highest levels in decades


NEW YORK (AP) — The U.S. gun death rate last year hit its highest mark in nearly three decades, and the rate among women has been growing faster than that of men, according to study published Tuesday.




apnews.com


----------



## beijingwalker

America’s gun epidemic is deadlier than ever, and there are vast disparities in who’s dying​
By Deidre McPhillips, CNN
Updated 11:58 AM EST, Tue November 29, 2022

CNN — 
Firearm deaths surged in the US during the Covid-19 pandemic, killing a record number of people in 2021. But as America’s gun epidemic gets worse, its burden is not equal.

A new study published Tuesday in JAMA Network Open analyzed firearm deaths over the past three decades – a total of more than 1 million lives lost since 1990. The researchers found that firearm mortality rates increased for most demographic groups in recent years – especially during the pandemic – and vast disparities persisted.

While recent data shows some familiar patterns, the sheer scale of the issue brings the United States to a “new moment in the history of firearm fatalities,” said Dr. Eric Fleegler, a pediatric emergency physician and researcher with Boston Children’s Hospital and Harvard Medical School and co-author of the study.

“At this moment in time, we have seen a dramatic increase that is really unparalleled,” he said. “During the time of the Covid pandemic, going from 2019 up to 2021, we’ve seen over a 25% increase in fatalities in two years alone. That has never happened.”

Overall, men are significantly more at risk. Nearly 86% of all firearm deaths since 1990 have been among men, according to the study, which used data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The researchers found that firearm homicides were highest among Black men, and firearm suicide rates were highest among senior White men.

Rates of firearm homicide for both men and women nearly doubled between 2014 and 2021, but men were still more than five times more likely to die than women. Rates of firearm suicide were also seven times higher among men than women in 2021, despite increasing suicide rates among women over time.

The racial disparities are even starker. The homicide rate among young Black men – 142 homicide deaths for every 100,000 Black men ages 20 to 24 – was nearly 10 times higher than the overall firearm death rate in the US in 2021.

Homicide rates among Black and Hispanic men were highest in the 20 to 24 age group. But for White men, the rate was highest in the 30 to 34 age group. When comparing these groups, the homicide rate was nearly four times higher among young Hispanic men compared with White men, and the homicide rate among young Black men was a staggering 22 times higher than among White men.

“When we think about bad disparities, we’re often thinking about a 20% increase, or a 50% increase. With infant mortality in the United States, when you look at Black infants versus White infants, there’s over a two-fold (difference in) mortality rate. And that is a huge number to think about,” Fleegler said. “And here we’re talking over 20-fold. These are orders of magnitude differences that are just worsening. And they demand that type of attention.”

A county-level analysis showed that firearm mortality shifted from the West to the South over time, as firearm homicide rates remained concentrated and growing in the South and firearm suicide rates spread more evenly across the country.

Urban areas had a higher burden of firearm mortality than rural areas, too.

There are two key factors driving community gun violence, says Jonathan Jay, an assistant professor at Boston University School of Public Health: disadvantage at the neighborhood level and exposure to gun violence at the individual level.

“Gun violence is most likely in spaces that show signs of physical disinvestment. Sometimes that looks like unkempt, vacant lots or abandoned houses that are boarded up, maybe a high density of liquor stores and a low density of healthy food options,” he said.

For Jay, who received a grant from the National Institutes of Health to study the racial disparities in gun injuries among US youth, it’s not surprising that patterns in firearm fatality rates only got worse – because the pandemic only exacerbated existing disparities.

“It makes sense that the worst early impacts would be in neighborhoods that faced the highest disadvantage and impacts of segregation before the pandemic,” he said. “Some people have talked about it like a mystery as to why gun violence would stay high even as things change in the pandemic. I think one possible explanation is just that things – social conditions – haven’t changed that much.”

But also, the pandemic exposed people to lots of things that made them feel unsafe and may have made individuals more likely to feel like they needed to carry a weapon for protection, he said.

Mental health challenges grew throughout the pandemic and violence increased, but a separate analysis from researchers at Johns Hopkins University found that guns made those things significantly more deadly. Between 2019 and 2021, all of the increase in suicides and most of the increase in homicides was due to guns. The gun suicide rate increased 10% while the non-gun suicide rate decreased by 8%, and the gun homicide rate increased 45% while the non-gun homicide rate increased only 6%.

“What we’ve seen is that the economic and social stressors during Covid have exacerbated health disparities across the spectrum,” said Ari Davis, a policy adviser at the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health Center for Gun Violence Solutions.

“The same, same stressors – social isolation, cutting social services and support – are risk factors for violence. I think all those things contributed to a rise across the board, but disproportionately burdening those who are most vulnerable.”

The research published in Tuesday “confirmed much of what we already know,” researchers from the University of Michigan wrote in a related editorial – there’s a broad gender difference, an urban-rural divide, and racial disparities in firearm mortality rates in the US.

“This burden is not distributed equally, and recent increases in firearm mortality rates are most pronounced among the demographic groups and regions that were already among the most affected,” they wrote.

But the analysis helps identify high-risk groups that can benefit most from targeted interventions.

Dr. Christopher Rees, an emergency department physician at Children’s Healthcare of Atlanta, researcher at Emory University School of Medicine and co-author of the study, moved from Boston to Atlanta a little over a year ago. He said he’s cared for “far more” children who have been injured from firearms in Atlanta than he did in Boston – living out the trends he found in his research.

“Every single time I just think, ‘One, this is awful. Two, this is someone’s kid.’ And I immediately think about my two children at home. And then three, I think, ‘This didn’t have to happen, especially to a child,’ ” he said. “It is very personal each time.”










America's gun epidemic is deadlier than ever, and there are vast disparities in who's dying | CNN


Firearm deaths surged in the US during the Covid-19 pandemic, killing a record number of people in 2021. But as America's gun epidemic gets worse, its burden is not equal.




www.cnn.com


----------



## beijingwalker

8 found shot dead in Utah home, including 5 children​


----------



## CLUMSY

Muh guns cause violence hurr durr


----------

